# Research "Supplement CoQ10 could be key to pregnancy for older women"



## Cypress

Hi everyone
I read this the other day, and just wanted to post it for information, in case this research develops into something useful. Basically the idea is the CoQ10 can improve the mitochondria within the eggs of older women, which provide the energy within the egg required to develop normally (if there's not enough engergy, as happens the older we get, the chromosomes can't all develop properly); but if the energy can be increased, more eggs will develop normally. 
The research they want to do is using high doses of CoQ10: 600mg/day. I've read elsewhere about Canadian doctors recommending 200-800mg/day for older women TTCing. Does anyone on BnB live in Canada and have experience of this? I take 60mg/day now, I didn't realise you could take much higher doses!

These articles all report on the same research, the first one is the most thorough:
https://www.vancouversun.com/health/Supplement+could+pregnancy+older+women/5440917/story.html
https://www.timescolonist.com/health/Vitamin+late+pregnancy/5441285/story.html
https://www.montrealgazette.com/hea...e+older+women+more+fertile/5439460/story.html

*Edit 2/2012: What, these links no longer seem to work anymore - I found a cached version of the article and have pasted it below instead.*
Edit to add (thanks to Indigo for mentioning this below!): Eggs take 3 months to develop before ovulation, so any lifestyle changes such as supplements take 3 months of use to have FULL effect.
Edit also to add: Do not take after bfp.

---------------------------------------
*Wednesday, September 28, 2011
Supplement could be key to pregnancy for older women*
_Co-enzyme Q10 results in healthier eggs, delays onset of menopause during experiments on mice_
By Sharon Kirkey, Postmedia News 

Canadian scientists are working on a way to make older human eggs young again - and maybe even slow menopause - experiments that could make it easier for women in their 40s and perhaps beyond to have babies.

The answer may lie in a single vitamin.

Toronto fertility doctors say their experiments in mice show that co-enzyme Q10 makes older mice produce more and healthier eggs. The doctors are now preparing to test the supplement on women aged 35 and older undergoing fertility treatments.

The work comes as women are pushing back motherhood ever later in life.

Across Canada, pregnancies in women over 35 are increasing, and fertility clinics are seeing more women over 40.

"Our mean age for patients first coming to see us is now 37," said Dr. Robert Casper, medical director of the Toronto Centre for Advanced Reproductive Technology.

Five years ago, it was 33.

Not only do older women find it more difficult to get pregnant, they run an elevated risk of miscarrying or of conceiving embryos with chromosomal abnormalities that cause conditions such as Down syndrome.

A woman is born with all the eggs she will ever have, and by the time she reaches her late 30s, the quality of those eggs begins an irreversible slide. They have less chance of leading to a normal live birth.

Eggs have 46 chromosomes to begin with, but they undergo a change when a woman ovulates. Each egg discards 23 of its own chromosomes and, if it's fertilized, takes in 23 from the sperm cell to replace them. But this takes a lot of energy.

The energy in eggs, and essentially in all human cells, is produced by mitochondria, little power packs inside all our cells. But these weaken with age so that they don't produce as much energy, resulting in a steady decline in tissue and organ function.

"Somebody who is 20 will have eggs with 20-year-old mitochondria in them, and somebody who's 40 will have 40-year-old mitochondria that will produce less energy," said Casper, professor in the division of reproductive sciences at the University of Toronto and a senior scientist at the Samuel Lunenfeld Research Institute at Toronto's Mount Sinai Hospital.

If there isn't enough energy to separate the chromosomes properly, some get left behind.

"They don't get pulled out," Casper explains.

Extra chromosomes can lead to aneuploidy, an abnormal number of chromosomes, the stringlike structures that carry our genetic material.

"That's why Down syndrome increases with age - it's all an energy issue," Casper said.

"It's not that there is anything wrong with the eggs, it's just that the batteries have run down."

Casper's team has been studying mitochondria for years, trying to understand whether it's possible to boost energy production in human eggs.

Together with Dr. Andrea Jurisicova, an associate professor in the department of obstetrics and gynecology at the University of Toronto, the researchers originally tried injecting young mitochondria into old mouse eggs, using a preparation made from cordblood stem cells, which are fetal cells, so that the old eggs would have young, healthy mitochondria.

The technique worked - it improved the quality of the eggs and the embryos. The problem was, the embryos had two different mitochondrial DNA - essentially, two different mothers. When Canada's Assisted Human Reproduction Act outlawed mitochondrial gene replacement in 2004, Casper's team abandoned that avenue of research.

Now they're taking a different tack, using co-enzyme Q10.

Mitochondria need co-enzyme Q10 to make energy.

The vitamin is also a powerful anti-oxidant that may prevent mitochondrial DNA damage, Casper said. Co-enzyme Q10's production by the body also decreases as we get older, starting around age 25.

"One of the theories about why we get old and die in the first place is that our cells just run out of energy - the mitochondria stop working properly and there's just not enough energy for cellular function so organs start to fail," Casper said. "A simple explanation could be that there's not enough fuel from the co-Q10 around."

In a pilot study using 52-week-old mice - mid-life for a mouse, and the equivalent of 40 to 50 for a human - Casper's team gave half the group co-enzyme Q10, and the other half a placebo. Next they compared eggs retrieved from both groups of mice with eggs from 10-week-old mice.

"What we found was that just treating the mice with co-Q10 we got more eggs than when we gave them fertility drugs," Casper said. The nuclear spindles that pull the chromosomes apart were more like those in young eggs. The litter size was bigger, and the eggs from the vitamin-treated mice had improved mitochondrial function.

Even more surprising, when the researchers examined the mouse ovaries, there were significantly more egg follicles in the old mice treated with the co-Q10 - suggesting, Casper said, "that we actually were able to delay the onset of the equivalent of menopause in the mice."

The glitch is that the mice were pre-treated for 18 weeks - the equivalent of 10 years or so relative to a human lifespan.

"We might be able to delay menopause, but it might take a decade of pre-treatment," Casper said. The more immediate application might be in improving an older woman's fertility by improving her egg quality. When word got out about his early research on the Internet, women undergoing fertility treatments began taking co-enzyme Q10.

Casper is now trying to recruit women over 35 for a study testing whether taking 600 mg daily of the supplement can lead to a higher number of chromosomally normal eggs.

The rub is that, as soon as the researchers explain the mouse results, none of the women want to be randomized to the placebo group, "especially if they're 40."

The Toronto researchers need 50 women for their study; they're up to 25 so far, after a year-and-a-half of trying.

If the mice experiments hold up in the clinical trials, the implications would be significant, Casper said. "Women could get pregnant easier when they're older."

It also could buoy calls for more single-embryo transfers. For years, fertility clinics have been putting three, four or more embryos back into women over 40 in the hope that at least one would implant and a baby would result.

"If we could improve the percentage of normal eggs, you wouldn't have to put back so many embryos."

The other hope is that, "if we can increase the energy for chromosome separation, then we could eliminate Down syndrome and other chromosomal abnormalities," said Casper.

© The Vancouver Sun


----------



## sarahincanada

thank you for posting that! I hadnt heard about it, Ive printed the article to read later :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

I was told to take Q10 for healthier eggs by a RE..


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, I took it for 4 months.

Other helpful supplements for healthier eggs are Melatonin, Fresh Royal Jelly & Pollen and DHEA. 

Egg life cycles are around 3 months before ovulation, so plan accordingly...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> I was told to take Q10 for healthier eggs by a RE..

Garnet, how much were you told to take and did they suggest anything else?


----------



## Gingersnaps

Indigo77 said:
 

> Yes, I took it for 4 months.
> 
> Other helpful supplements for healthier eggs are Melatonin, Fresh Royal Jelly & Pollen and DHEA.
> 
> Egg life cycles are around 3 months before ovulation, so plan accordingly...:hugs:

Ah I did not know that Re the 3 months - just like sperm!


----------



## cylla2000

I took some prior this pregnancy i am 38 1/2 i am expecting a super healthy lill boy :)


----------



## Indigo77

Gingersnaps said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I took it for 4 months.
> 
> Other helpful supplements for healthier eggs are Melatonin, Fresh Royal Jelly & Pollen and DHEA.
> 
> Egg life cycles are around 3 months before ovulation, so plan accordingly...:hugs:
> 
> Ah I did not know that Re the 3 months - just like sperm!Click to expand...

Yep..sperm is between 10-12 weeks...


----------



## Garnet

Garnet said:


> I was told to take Q10 for healthier eggs by a RE..

Q10 and Omega 3. :flower:


----------



## Cypress

Hi Garnet - did your RE recommend any sort of dosage of Q10? thanks in advance!


----------



## StarSign

Nice share Cypress :). Very interesting to see "energy" being used in explanation.


----------



## Natsby

oh ooh new thing to buy, where can I get it and what is it called in Spanish? Q diez? I tried ginseng this cycle but it stopped me sleeping and generally made me a bit crazy. So my acupuncturist said to stop it and just put a bit of ginger into my tea and soups etc so I´m doing that instead.
This sounds hopeful as unenergetic eggies seems to be my problem. Well downright lazy in fact they just stop bothering to grow after 7 weeks. Another three months waiting though, that sucks!


----------



## Natsby

Just checked my prenatal vits to see if maybe I had been taking it for years. Sadly not listed as one of the ingredients.


----------



## Garnet

Cypress said:


> Hi Garnet - did your RE recommend any sort of dosage of Q10? thanks in advance!

I didn't ask dosage! I only took the 150 mg once a day and I took it for about 3 months prior to getting pregnant. I also really only took the Q10 from Sundown products. I only got the ones because I always could find coupons for them because they are expensive...Good luck...


----------



## StarSign

Garnet said:


> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> Hi Garnet - did your RE recommend any sort of dosage of Q10? thanks in advance!
> 
> I didn't ask dosage! I only took the 150 mg once a day and I took it for about 3 months prior to getting pregnant. I also really only took the Q10 from Sundown products. I only got the ones because I always could find coupons for them because they are expensive...Good luck...Click to expand...

This seems to be a recurrent theme today. Seeing howafter 3months on helpful supplemental and/or acupuncture stuff, it seems a bit easier to fertilize those eggies.:thumbup: Thnx for share.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Garnet said:


> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> Hi Garnet - did your RE recommend any sort of dosage of Q10? thanks in advance!
> 
> I didn't ask dosage! I only took the 150 mg once a day and I took it for about 3 months prior to getting pregnant. I also really only took the Q10 from Sundown products. I only got the ones because I always could find coupons for them because they are expensive...Good luck...Click to expand...

i have sundown brand melatonin - also supposed to be good for eggies.


----------



## Cypress

Garnet's right, CoQ10 can indeed be very pricey, especially in-store - just wanted to mention that buying it online (but choose a reputable brand) can be a lot cheaper, I now buy it from Amazon for far less than in shops; it's also cheaper at reputable online supplement shops.


----------



## tupi

Gingersnaps said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> Hi Garnet - did your RE recommend any sort of dosage of Q10? thanks in advance!
> 
> I didn't ask dosage! I only took the 150 mg once a day and I took it for about 3 months prior to getting pregnant. I also really only took the Q10 from Sundown products. I only got the ones because I always could find coupons for them because they are expensive...Good luck...Click to expand...
> 
> i have sundown brand melatonin - also supposed to be good
> for eggies.[/QUOTE
> 
> I also heard that melatonin inhibits ovulation.Click to expand...


----------



## Gingersnaps

tupi said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> Hi Garnet - did your RE recommend any sort of dosage of Q10? thanks in advance!
> 
> I didn't ask dosage! I only took the 150 mg once a day and I took it for about 3 months prior to getting pregnant. I also really only took the Q10 from Sundown products. I only got the ones because I always could find coupons for them because they are expensive...Good luck...Click to expand...
> 
> i have sundown brand melatonin - also supposed to be good
> for eggies.[/QUOTE
> 
> I also heard that melatonin inhibits ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes - I did not know that will have to check it out. I take my prenatal daily and folic acid & baby aspirin. Other sups I vary a few times per week as do not want to over do.Click to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

Melatonin has never inhibited my ovulation...:shrug:

This is the COQ10 I took. I will be ordering more...I pour it into my morning protein smoothie.

https://www.amazon.com/Qunol-Absorption-Natural-Liquid-60-Servings/dp/B001TOTSIQ


----------



## StarSign

Because melatonin acts on the pituitary gland which also is the trigger for the FSH/LH, it can definitely affect ovulation- but not in everyone...


----------



## sadie

Are you supposed to stop taking royal jelly from O to af?


----------



## ttc11

hi ladies. My question is how to get DH to stay on his meds. haha. I have to remind him everyday, on top of trying to remember what I have to take that day depending on what cycle day it is. Geez. 

I started and stopped taking Royal Jelly because it tasted awful and it was expensive to keep up. =( I haven't tried any COQ10, but I did start the EPO and Flaxseed Oil regiment. The EPO might have screwed up my cycle, though.:wacko:


----------



## ttc11

Yes on stopping Royal Jelly from O to AF. 
Evening Primrose Oil=from AF to O
Flaxseed Oil=from O to AF
Maca=can take anytime throughout cycle, but suggested break during AF

Right? I hope so. It gets so confusing when you start to add more and more 'wonder' supplements. :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Natsby

As to getting OH to take his!!!! I have to force them down his throat like I do with the cat when he is ill...well nearly. But as time rolls on and no baby he is getting a little bit more cooperative. Buy a box of chocolates and attach them to the lid, say no chocy without taking vits first ??


----------



## christine7611

I bought one of those medication dividers with the days of the week listed on the lids of each little compartment (like they make for old people ;) ) and put all of DH's meds in for the week, so he just knows to open the right day and take everything in there. I set my stuff up the same way so that I don't have to open a zillion bottles every morning. They make ones that divide things for morning and evening everyday as well.


----------



## ttc11

Natsby said:


> As to getting OH to take his!!!! I have to force them down his throat like I do with the cat when he is ill...well nearly. But as time rolls on and no baby he is getting a little bit more cooperative. Buy a box of chocolates and attach them to the lid, say no chocy without taking vits first ??

That's a great idea! But with my DH it'd have to be candy or oreos. :haha:


----------



## serendippy

i like the idea that the OP is pregnant after taking this for a bit...will have to have a look at it...thanks for the tip xx


----------



## choccielover

I'm sooooooo confused. I'm starting to rattle with all of the supplements I'm taking.

Do any of you think that I'm taking something that counteracts something else?

Flaxseed Oil capsules
EPO (until OV)
FertileCM: 3 Capsules per day in divided doses with food
Pregnacare Mum to be: One capsule per day with food
Vitamin B6 - 1 table per day 
Aloe Vera Juice - 1 small cap full per day
Cranberry Juice High Strength supplement 

Intrigued now as to whether I should be taking Q10 now. Have also thought about getting some Maca as well. 

????? lol xx


----------



## StarSign

choccielover said:


> I'm sooooooo confused. I'm starting to rattle with all of the supplements I'm taking.
> 
> Do any of you think that I'm taking something that counteracts something else?
> 
> Flaxseed Oil capsules
> EPO (until OV)
> FertileCM: 3 Capsules per day in divided doses with food
> Pregnacare Mum to be: One capsule per day with food
> Vitamin B6 - 1 table per day
> Aloe Vera Juice - 1 small cap full per day
> Cranberry Juice High Strength supplement
> 
> Intrigued now as to whether I should be taking Q10 now. Have also thought about getting some Maca as well.
> 
> ????? lol xx

I would drop Flaxseed/EPO b/c that's a lot of Omega-3 and fatty acid. They can really throw the Ov off. If you're still concerned about CM (you're taking great stuff for it though already) - do Robitussin once you become fertile and use Pre-seed lubricant. The other thing you can do is use OPK's and BBT using www.fertilityfriend.com so your timing is as good as possible.

I think the CoQ10 daily- based on how many people are posting :bfp: after using it for several months is- a must for most TTC lists who've tried for 3+ months with good timing. 

G'luck!


----------



## choccielover

I would drop Flaxseed/EPO b/c that's a lot of Omega-3 and fatty acid. They can really throw the Ov off. If you're still concerned about CM (you're taking great stuff for it though already) - do Robitussin once you become fertile and use Pre-seed lubricant. The other thing you can do is use OPK's and BBT using www.fertilityfriend.com so your timing is as good as possible.

I think the CoQ10 daily- based on how many people are posting :bfp: after using it for several months is- a must for most TTC lists who've tried for 3+ months with good timing. 

G'luck![/QUOTE]

Ahhhh Thanks very much. That is a big help. You know how you read so much conflicting advice on the net? I thought about stopping the Flaxseed and EPO anyway so you've just double confirmed it for me O:)

Hope you're ok? xx


----------



## StarSign

Yeppers, I'm doing fine. I'm in my 2WW now. :)


----------



## Miss_C

just a question with regards to the Coq10, how much and for how long, ie do you only do it in FP or do you do it in LP as well etc etc etc

Going to get some today.

I tried Maca but it did not agree with me, tried it twice in case the first time was unrelated but it gives me a really bad upset stomach and bad bad explosive diarrhea I even tried going up in dose slowly slowly but nup, so not good for me!! Farts that aren't farts if you know what I mean!!

I have been pregnant 4 times in the last 18 months the lomgest 12w1d and the most recent 4w5d all other tests are good except low AMH so it's my eggs I need to work on and hoping coq10 may be the answer


----------



## googly

I'm thinking about doing this as well... it is friggin expensive though! Will have to hunt around for the best price.

My list of supplements is also getting quite large....

But I think, WTH, good eggs has got to be a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> I'm thinking about doing this as well... it is friggin expensive though! Will have to hunt around for the best price.
> 
> My list of supplements is also getting quite large....
> 
> But I think, WTH, good eggs has got to be a good thing :thumbup:




Miss_C said:


> just a question with regards to the Coq10, how much and for how long, ie do you only do it in FP or do you do it in LP as well etc etc etc
> 
> Going to get some today.
> 
> I tried Maca but it did not agree with me, tried it twice in case the first time was unrelated but it gives me a really bad upset stomach and bad bad explosive diarrhea I even tried going up in dose slowly slowly but nup, so not good for me!! Farts that aren't farts if you know what I mean!!
> 
> I have been pregnant 4 times in the last 18 months the lomgest 12w1d and the most recent 4w5d all other tests are good except low AMH so it's my eggs I need to work on and hoping coq10 may be the answer

Minimum reported success story- dose 60mg, Highest reported dose with success story- 150mg. Both had :bfp: after 3 months. Since 100mg is a common dosage, I'd start there. Happy Shopping.


----------



## Miss_C

StarSign said:


> Minimum reported success story- dose 60mg, Highest reported dose with success story- 150mg. Both had :bfp: after 3 months. Since 100mg is a common dosage, I'd start there. Happy Shopping.

and do you take that daily for the whole of your cycle or just up to O etc etc

thanks


----------



## peacebaby

Miss_C said:


> and do you take that daily for the whole of your cycle or just up to O etc etc
> 
> thanks

thats what i'd like to know too and does one keep taking CoQ10 when pregnant, given that its supposed to be really good as a general supplement too?

ordered some 100mg from healthspan because I wanted vegetable capsules..can't wait to get started.

the 3 month rule appears to be unescapable - an Ayurvedic practitioner, a Chinese traditional practitioner and a Mayan massage therapist have all told me that 3 months is what it would take to correct imbalances, get the uterus back into place and build up the reproductive system...grrr if only i knew this a long time ago or started sooner :dohh

anyway, good luck all....hang in there starsign, may your 2ww be a positive one!


----------



## Cypress

peacebaby said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> and do you take that daily for the whole of your cycle or just up to O etc etc
> 
> thanks
> 
> thats what i'd like to know too and does one keep taking CoQ10 when pregnant, given that its supposed to be really good as a general supplement too?Click to expand...

I've not read anything that says to stop at ov, so as far as I know you can take it all cycle. Zita West's pre-conception 'boost' supplements contain CoQ10, and I've just checked her website and it doesn't say anything about needing to stop at ov.

However, from what I've read, the standard advice I've seen is to stop taking it during pregnancy and breastfeeding. I think there hasn't been enough research done on its effects on a developing baby for the experts to say it's safe during that time.

I recently got Doctor's Best veggie tablets from Amazon, bargain compared to what i was paying before.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Melatonin has never inhibited my ovulation...:shrug:
> 
> This is the COQ10 I took. I will be ordering more...I pour it into my morning protein smoothie.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Qunol-Absorption-Natural-Liquid-60-Servings/dp/B001TOTSIQ

Mine arrived today. It tastes nothing like orange-pineapple, but it's bearable. 

If my head explodes or I grow another finger, I'll blame you. :D


----------



## googly

What dosage are you guys going to take? I see what SS said above re 60-150mg... but then Cypress also mentioned studies talking about 200-800mg, which is quite a bit more. The ones I ordered come in 200mg caps anyway so I guess I'll just do that for starters :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Melatonin has never inhibited my ovulation...:shrug:
> 
> This is the COQ10 I took. I will be ordering more...I pour it into my morning protein smoothie.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Qunol-Absorption-Natural-Liquid-60-Servings/dp/B001TOTSIQ
> 
> Mine arrived today. It tastes nothing like orange-pineapple, but it's bearable.
> 
> If my head explodes or I grow another finger, I'll blame you. :DClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

You take it straight up? :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> What dosage are you guys going to take? I see what SS said above re 60-150mg... but then Cypress also mentioned studies talking about 200-800mg, which is quite a bit more. The ones I ordered come in 200mg caps anyway so I guess I'll just do that for starters :thumbup:

I took 200.


----------



## lexus15

For the ladies that live in the UK, does Holland & Barrett sell it? Is there any other shops I could try? 

I need all the help I can get! I'm 37, ttc #2, AMH is 4.62 & my FSH is 12.3. 

Fx for everyone!:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

yes it's available in Holland & Barrett but probably cheaper buying a reliable brand online....also, do check the ingredient list carefully to make sure it doesn't contain anything you wouldn't want to be consuming. unfortunately, many supplements contain bulking agents and other not-so-great stuff.

the OP of this thread mentioned that she used "doctors best" brand which can be ordered at a good price from amazon.


----------



## Natsby

My mum just gave me an effervescent one she bought at boots. She bought it for herself but can´t remember why, she thinks it may have been for dementia, clearly it didn´t work!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You take it straight up? :wacko:

Yup. I'm hardcore! :coolio:

Who asked about doses? (Ah, it was googly! *Waves*) I took 200 mg, which works out to 4 tsp.


----------



## LiSa2010

oh wow, Ive been taking 400mg a little over a week now.. should I lower the dose?

edit: congrats on your :bfp: cypress :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

LiSa2010 said:


> oh wow, Ive been taking 400mg a little over a week now.. should I lower the dose?
> 
> edit: congrats on your :bfp: cypress :hugs:

I don't think so....I plan on taking 600 next time...


----------



## LiSa2010

thx Indigo! and I should definitely stop once I get my :bfp: right? thx!!!!!


----------



## StarSign

LiSa2010 said:


> thx Indigo! and I should definitely stop once I get my :bfp: right? thx!!!!!

Per many sites- CoQ10 is helpful in pregnancy especially for those prone to preclampsia, but def cut any omega-3's, 6's, etc. I wouldn't keep at 400mg though. 200mg sounds greet
https://preque10.com/coenzyme_q10.php
https://ruthbutters.articlesbase.com/womens-health-articles/coq10-benefits-for-women-1001573.html


----------



## Indigo77

Do you mean go down to 200 after a BFP?


----------



## StarSign

Indigo77 said:


> Do you mean go down to 200 after a BFP?

Yup. I'm glad to see you're giving this a go. :)


----------



## LiSa2010

Cypress said in the OP to stop after :bfp:
so it's okay to stay at 400mg while TTC? can I take more if I want?


----------



## Indigo77

StarSign said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Do you mean go down to 200 after a BFP?
> 
> Yup. I'm glad to see you're giving this a go. :)Click to expand...

I took it early this year for 4 months. I ran out and never bought any more.


----------



## StarSign

LiSa2010 said:


> Cypress said in the OP to stop after :bfp:
> so it's okay to stay at 400mg while TTC? can I take more if I want?

Personally, I wouldn't do more than that. Really 100mg-200mg is all the help needed for eggs. Yeah as far as stopping after :bfp:, at the right dose, I'm not finding what the detriment would be. I used to take it for a while for general health- however my max dose was a measly 50mg:haha::haha: because my system is a wuss. However, I felt great on it.



Indigo77 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Do you mean go down to 200 after a BFP?
> 
> Yup. I'm glad to see you're giving this a go. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I took it early this year for 4 months. I ran out and never bought any more.Click to expand...

Ah. Well, welcome back on then. :)


----------



## LiSa2010

StarSign said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> Cypress said in the OP to stop after :bfp:
> so it's okay to stay at 400mg while TTC? can I take more if I want?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't do more than that. Really 100mg-200mg is all the help needed for eggs. Yeah as far as stopping after :bfp:, at the right dose, I'm not finding what the detriment would be. I used to take it for a while for general health- however my max dose was a measly 50mg:haha::haha: because my system is a wuss. However, I felt great on it.Click to expand...

I was considering lowering the dose to 100mg cuz these things are so expensive :nope: ah, I'll see what happens after this cycle.. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Supplements to Improve Egg Quality

https://pullingdownthemoon.com/blog/2011/06/05/supplements-to-improve-egg-quality/


----------



## StarSign

Mellybelle said:


> I took coq10. It was recommended by my FS. He also said it was fine to keep taking it after BFP. I took it up to week 10, then decided to start on aspirin as it got closer to my 'risky' time. You cant take coq10 and aspirin, or any blood thinners at the same time. Coq10 stops the blood thinners from working.
> 
> Just thought I'd add my own little bit of knowledge.

Interesting comment in another thread. Thought I'd add this to the mix. So CoQ10 + blood thinner (like baby aspirin, etc.) are a NO-NO because the CoQ10 renders it ineffective. However, an FS definitely endorse CoQ10 after a :bfp:


----------



## Jodes2011

i think i might get some of this coQ10 is it expensive?


----------



## Garnet

I took Co10 and Omega 3's. I only took 100mg for 3 months before concieving. I just used a coupon that I got in the Sunday newspaper. I used Sundown products...


----------



## prickly

I'm taking 60mg (2 tablets) of Asda's own brand Co-enzyme Q10.....I was tempted to increase the dose but as I am also taking 75mg baby aspirin and high doses of fish oils (Superdrug's own brand...these contain higher doses of EPA and DHA) x 3000mg per day...I figured the blood thinning properties would be too great if I increased the Q10 ....

On the plus side...I have lost weight on these without even trying (although my BMI is normal anyway)...and my cycles have lengthened slightly by two days...am hoping all the dietary changes I have made past 2-3 months alongside the supplements will also help....cut out caffeine, alcohol. eating lots of leafy green veg / sunflower and pumpkin seeds sprinkled on everything from porride (with 5 brazil nuts) to stir frys! lol

I am currently in the first week of my TWW....here's my chart....here's hoping....
My chart My Ovulation Chart

I have supplemented with progesterone suppositories this month...200mgx2 daily....if I have BFN this month I am going to continue with this regime next month as I know (as cypress has highlighted) it takes about 3 months to impact on any eggie....and will use cream next month like cypress.

Thanks for the post cypress! Good luck with next 9 months!!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## StarSign

prickly said:


> I'm taking 60mg (2 tablets) of Asda's own brand Co-enzyme Q10.....I was tempted to increase the dose but as I am also taking 75mg baby aspirin and high doses of fish oils (Superdrug's own brand...these contain higher doses of EPA and DHA) x 3000mg per day...I figured the blood thinning properties would be too great if I increased the Q10 ....
> 
> On the plus side...I have lost weight on these without even trying (although my BMI is normal anyway)...and my cycles have lengthened slightly by two days...am hoping all the dietary changes I have made past 2-3 months alongside the supplements will also help....cut out caffeine, alcohol. eating lots of leafy green veg / sunflower and pumpkin seeds sprinkled on everything from porride (with 5 brazil nuts) to stir frys! lol
> 
> I am currently in the first week of my TWW....here's my chart....here's hoping....
> My chart My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I have supplemented with progesterone suppositories this month...200mgx2 daily....if I have BFN this month I am going to continue with this regime next month as I know (as cypress has highlighted) it takes about 3 months to impact on any eggie....and will use cream next month like cypress.
> 
> Thanks for the post cypress! Good luck with next 9 months!!:winkwink::winkwink:

G'luck, but note: the suppositories you're using have higher milligrams than the cream (which per dose/pump is about 20mg normally). So, I'd stick with the suppositories.


----------



## sarahincanada

I purchased my CoQ10 today! lady at the store knew about its benefits for fertility and said to take 200mg a day, but can be as much as 600mg. I got 2 bottles, cost me $90 and will only last a month if hubby and I take 200mg a day :dohh:

also they had 2 types, and I got the one thats easier to absorb. She was telling me I can just go for the regular as the easier to absorb one is 'generally for people over 40 and younger people dont really benefit'...as if I was no where near 40!!!! I ended up saying I am 39 and going for IVF next month...she said it generally takes 2-3 months to kick in but people often see benefits right away so worth trying.

so I think Im going to take 300mg and have hubby take 100mg...what do you think? as his sperm count is pretty good but I dont know about my eggs. She said to stop taking if I get pregnant, they advise anyone to stop taking any vitamins apart from the multivitamin.


----------



## dachsundmom

Now, I am confused again...I have heard to stop it and to take it after a BFP, lol


----------



## peacebaby

prickly said:


> I'm taking 60mg (2 tablets) of Asda's own brand Co-enzyme Q10.....I was tempted to increase the dose but as I am also taking 75mg baby aspirin and high doses of fish oils (Superdrug's own brand...these contain higher doses of EPA and DHA) x 3000mg per day...I figured the blood thinning properties would be too great if I increased the Q10 ....
> 
> On the plus side...I have lost weight on these without even trying (although my BMI is normal anyway)...and my cycles have lengthened slightly by two days...am hoping all the dietary changes I have made past 2-3 months alongside the supplements will also help....cut out caffeine, alcohol. eating lots of leafy green veg / sunflower and pumpkin seeds sprinkled on everything from porride (with 5 brazil nuts) to stir frys! lol
> 
> I am currently in the first week of my TWW....here's my chart....here's hoping....
> My chart My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I have supplemented with progesterone suppositories this month...200mgx2 daily....if I have BFN this month I am going to continue with this regime next month as I know (as cypress has highlighted) it takes about 3 months to impact on any eggie....and will use cream next month like cypress.
> 
> Thanks for the post cypress! Good luck with next 9 months!!:winkwink::winkwink:

thanks!

started COQ10 100mg today but am also taking baby aspirin. I didn't know that they're not meant to be taken simultaneously. are there any side effects or does the COq10 simply cancel the effects of the aspirin? I guess I'll have to stop the aspirin for now. 

Jodes2011, the "doctors best" brand which cypress mentioned is avail on 
amazon at a reasonable price.


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone
Lisa2010 and Prickly - thanks!!

Prickly - Your lifestyle changes sound great! Just a note to second Starsign's advice re the progesterone, I was using the cream because I couldn't get any of my doctors/specialists to acknowledge the idea that a short luteal phase could be a problem, but if you can get hold of the suppositories I'd probably stick with those if you can, as they're stronger. Good luck with your 2WW!

Sarah - Thanks for the info, very interesting - I think 300mg for you and 100mg for hubby sounds good. I was giving hubby 30mg/day (and as mentioned I was taking 60mg), but if I'd known you could take higher doses I definitely would have. Everything I've read corresponds with what the woman at your shop told you, ie *that you can take up to 600mg, but you'd probably want to take quite a bit less than that (say, 100-400mg); and to stop after BFP*. 

But re stopping at BFP, there is conflicting info out there, as SS found recommendations to continue taking it after BFP. So everyone should do their own research and do what they feel comfortable with. Personally I've erred on the side of caution and stopped taking it after my BFP.

Good luck to everyone taking CoQ10, bring on the BFPs!!

Also, here is a thread about CoQ10 that Indigo started earlier this year :thumbup: :
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...le-improve-age-related-infertility-coq10.html


----------



## Indigo77

Unless you have reason to fear you may get preeclampsia, I would stop once pregnant, or at least ask my doc to advise. :flower:


----------



## StarSign

Thanks for weighing back in Cypress!!
*Let's bring on CoQ10 BFPs, Ladies!!*:flower: :)


----------



## LiSa2010

sarah, great post.. Im taking 400mg and will continue until I get my bfp... 
thx ladies! bring on the :bfp:


----------



## StarSign

peacebaby said:


> ......
> 
> started COQ10 100mg today but am also taking baby aspirin. I didn't know that they're not meant to be taken simultaneously. are there any side effects or does the COq10 simply cancel the effects of the aspirin? I guess I'll have to stop the aspirin for now.
> ...

You can use Siberian ginseng + CoQ10 without issue and you'll also get some nice energy and errrhhmmm "appetite" increase as well.:flower: SG is not a blood thinner and also improves uterine lining health. 300-400mg of SG daily goes a long way. I used it the first 3 months of my herbal TTC journey..and only a little bit in my last cycle (because it's job was done).


----------



## Natsby

StarSign said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> started COQ10 100mg today but am also taking baby aspirin. I didn't know that they're not meant to be taken simultaneously. are there any side effects or does the COq10 simply cancel the effects of the aspirin? I guess I'll have to stop the aspirin for now.
> ...
> 
> You can use Siberian ginseng + CoQ10 without issue and you'll also get some nice energy and errrhhmmm "appetite" increase as well.:flower: SG is not a blood thinner and also improves uterine lining health. 300-400mg of SG daily goes a long way. I used it the first 3 months of my herbal TTC journey..and only a little bit in my last cycle (because it's job was done).Click to expand...

I tried Ginseng but it made me too hyper and i couldn´t sleep and finally my oh suggested I stop it before we came to blows. I felt calmer as soon as I stopped. My acupuncturist suggested having a little ginger in my tea or food instead to warm the body. She said it works like the ginseng, seems to be better for me. 

I didn´t know oh should be taking the CoQ10 too, he won´t thank you for telling me, he already rattles when he walks from all the pills. Never mind I´ll tell him it is squash as mine is effervescent.


----------



## StarSign

My gf had similar reaction, so she just took her 500mg every other day and felt great. Good info about ginger. It's good for folks to know alternatives.


----------



## choccielover

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1971&prodid=653&sid=0

This is on special offer at Holland and Barrett. I got two bottles so I can take 2-3 capsules a day. 

Got some Maca powder too and that is disgusting :wacko:. Tried it on my cereal and had to throw it in the bin lol. Will try and make a fertility smoothie with it to disguise the taste.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im starting IVF next month, so if they put me on baby aspirin do I stop taking the coq10? I suppose when I go for day 1 I will tell them im on the coq10 and they will say whether I can stay on it or not.


----------



## StarSign

sarahincanada said:


> Im starting IVF next month, so if they put me on baby aspirin do I stop taking the coq10? I suppose when I go for day 1 I will tell them im on the coq10 and they will say whether I can stay on it or not.

That's what I would do....mention it.


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> Im starting IVF next month, so if they put me on baby aspirin do I stop taking the coq10? I suppose when I go for day 1 I will tell them im on the coq10 and they will say whether I can stay on it or not.

Good luck Sarah, fingers crossed first cycle cracks it!


----------



## ttc11

choccielover said:


> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1971&prodid=653&sid=0
> 
> This is on special offer at Holland and Barrett. I got two bottles so I can take 2-3 capsules a day.
> 
> Got some Maca powder too and that is disgusting :wacko:. Tried it on my cereal and had to throw it in the bin lol. Will try and make a fertility smoothie with it to disguise the taste.

Try Maca in your coffee, it's not too bad. I just mix it in half a cup then down it. Decaf is just as good! Or I came across eating Maca with cool whip. It tastes like chocolate. And cool whip is a bonus, too. :happydance: Or yes, smoothies work, too. I use the strongest fruit, like raspberries or bananas. Or just capsule it yourself.


----------



## ttc11

There's a site Puritan.com that has great discounts on supplements. My only concern is that it's cheap or not as good as buying CoQ10 in a health store?

Does anyone know if it really matters where you get the pills, as long as it's the same mg? These pills are buy 1 get 1 free (30 pills, 100mg)=$6.99. Cheap for CoQ10. I think you have to shipping, though.

https://www.puritan.com/coenzyme-q-10-055/q-sorb-co-q-10-100-mg-015593?NewPage=1


----------



## dachsundmom

My uncle swore by this company; I have never used them, but am filling a cart right now, lol.

Thank you for the link.

BTW, shipping is $4.95


----------



## canntinny

Egg life cycles are around 3 months before ovulation, so plan accordingly...


----------



## constancev18

I used these until I ran out several months ago. I wasn't sure they were doing anything and they were expensive, however, today I just purchased some online on sale $6.99 for 100mg at Vitacost (free shipping over $49). Hope they arrive by Fri.

@canntinny, thanks for pointing out the 3 mos ago egg cycle. I have to think about this as we were planning on doing ivf in Jan and today considered moving it up to Dec, which would be less than 3 mos/benefits would not be realized by then...Hummm.


----------



## LLbean

ok, who here got their BFPs after the CoQ10 and how long did you take it for? Indigo I got the same kind as you at Costco today


----------



## constancev18

Still waiting for mine. They'll supposedly be here Tues. That'll give me 2 mos if we do ivf in Dec, which is far short of the 3 mos recommended.:nope:


----------



## LLbean

StarSign...how long were you on it? I know you got a BFP


----------



## dachsundmom

How does the liquid taste? Decided to go for the CoQ10, but not the DHEA...I am on the fence about that one.


----------



## StarSign

Hey LL- Garnet and Cypress got BFP's while on it. My DH was on it during this whole TTC effort. I used it for another application (skin health improvement) and accomplished my goal in about 3 months.


----------



## LLbean

StarSign said:


> Hey LL- Garnet and Cypress got BFP's while on it. My DH was on it during this whole TTC effort. I used it for another application (skin health improvement) and accomplished my goal in about 3 months.

how long were Garnet and Cypress on it before the BFPs?

Dmom...it's ok...like any liquid supplement it tastes medically but it's fine


----------



## StarSign

LLbean said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> Hey LL- Garnet and Cypress got BFP's while on it. My DH was on it during this whole TTC effort. I used it for another application (skin health improvement) and accomplished my goal in about 3 months.
> 
> how long were Garnet and Cypress on it before the BFPs?
> 
> Dmom...it's ok...like any liquid supplement it tastes medically but it's fineClick to expand...

3 months. They didn't use that supa-dupa stuff you have that absorbs better, and used only 60-150mgs and still got results.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> How does the liquid taste? Decided to go for the CoQ10, but not the DHEA...I am on the fence about that one.

It tastes like cheap candy. The bottle says orange/pineapple, but it's really not. But it's not horrible like, let's say, cough syrup.


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> Hey LL- Garnet and Cypress got BFP's while on it. My DH was on it during this whole TTC effort. I used it for another application (skin health improvement) and accomplished my goal in about 3 months.
> 
> how long were Garnet and Cypress on it before the BFPs?
> 
> Dmom...it's ok...like any liquid supplement it tastes medically but it's fineClick to expand...

I used it for 3 months! I was told by FS to take it. The day after I MC in May I started taking it until I got pregnant in August...


----------



## Garnet

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How does the liquid taste? Decided to go for the CoQ10, but not the DHEA...I am on the fence about that one.
> 
> It tastes like cheap candy. The bottle says orange/pineapple, but it's really not. But it's not horrible like, let's say, cough syrup.Click to expand...

I did DHEA too but I could only take a quarter of the tiny pill because it really affected my hormones. But it did make me feel better. It also make you grow alot of body hair...


----------



## dachsundmom

What? OMG, lol


----------



## LiSa2010

how many mg was the pill Garnet? Im taking DHEA 25mg and CoQ10 200mg.

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> What? OMG, lol

Exactly why I'm not a fan.:haha: No need to make matters worse.:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Phuck that noise...I pay a lot of money for my waxing, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> Hey LL- Garnet and Cypress got BFP's while on it. My DH was on it during this whole TTC effort. I used it for another application (skin health improvement) and accomplished my goal in about 3 months.
> 
> how long were Garnet and Cypress on it before the BFPs?
> 
> Dmom...it's ok...like any liquid supplement it tastes medically but it's fineClick to expand...
> 
> I used it for 3 months! I was told by FS to take it. The day after I MC in May I started taking it until I got pregnant in August...Click to expand...

Great started on it today...hope it does the trick!


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Phuck that noise...I pay a lot of money for my waxing, lol.

I know, right? Sheesh.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Phuck that noise...I pay a lot of money for my waxing, lol.
> 
> I know, right? Sheesh.Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## lisap2008

I cant take DHEA because my level is already elevated from PCOS. but I am going to look into the Co Q10 !. thanks for the information.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

LiSa2010 said:


> how many mg was the pill Garnet? Im taking DHEA 25mg and CoQ10 200mg.
> 
> congrats on your :bfp:

At first I took a whole pill about 25 mg but I was very irratable and cranky so I cut the dosage down by half and I still wasn't the right about and then I did a quarter and that was the right level for me... It depends on the person but that is how it affected me. Some can tolerate the whole pill. I took this because Dr Oz said it was good for women over 40 to balance their hormones I didn't take it because of the TTC so maybe it was a added bonus...


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all. Just looking for a bit of advice. I had mmc (had the erpc yesterday) and I have just started to take the CQ10 after reading all about it on here for when we are ready to try again (soon I hope!). The amount people take varies. What should I be taking? I have started on 100mg but should I go higher? Do I give to the OH also? I am 37 and he is 42. Thanks!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I'll tell you my story.. I started off at 400mg for two weeks and noticed a huge difference in my energy level. I decided to lower my dose to 100mg and then to 200mg but noticed that my energy level went back to what it was before I even started taking Coq10 so I started up again at 400mg and noticed a difference in my energy level right away... 

Ive read that Coq10 helps with sperm and Ive read threads on here where ladies put their hubbies/OHs on it. I don't think it hurts. if this cycle is a bfn, I am going to force my hubby to take Coq10 and L-Arginine for his spermies as he has low motility :nope:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :)

Just wondering what your thoughts are on which vitamins to take to help egg numbers and quality, the FS said the quality was fine but one didn't fertilise and the other 2 did but she said they didn't go any further so even though she says a judgment can't be made on three eggs I want to cover my bases. 

I was thinking CoQ10, DHEA, I've taken Maca before so I might use that again and prenatals and Folic Acid. Anything else and I think I'm going to try acupuncture as well, I'm not going to start anything until I get AF from this current cycle. Also I need a good way to get protien that's kinda no fuss..Indigo I noticed you have protien smoothies do you get these from the health food store?

I was also thinking of trying the ceyenne pepper that LL is going to try to help blood supply, do these come in a supplement form? Thanks Ladies


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Just wondering what your thoughts are on which vitamins to take to help egg numbers and quality, the FS said the quality was fine but one didn't fertilise and the other 2 did but she said they didn't go any further so even though she says a judgment can't be made on three eggs I want to cover my bases.
> 
> I was thinking CoQ10, DHEA, I've taken Maca before so I might use that again and prenatals and Folic Acid. Anything else and I think I'm going to try acupuncture as well, I'm not going to start anything until I get AF from this current cycle. Also I need a good way to get protien that's kinda no fuss..Indigo I noticed you have protien smoothies do you get these from the health food store?
> 
> I was also thinking of trying the ceyenne pepper that LL is going to try to help blood supply, do these come in a supplement form? Thanks Ladies

you CAN get them in supplement form at GNC...look how many brands have it https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_7?url=search-alias%3Dhpc&field-keywords=cayenne+pepper+capsules&sprefix=cayenne

Also there you can get Protein powder if you like...have it like a shake! the best one in my opinion is the Platinum Hydro Whey...or you can get it at Amazon.com https://www.amazon.com/Optimum-Nutrition-Platinum-Hydro-Chocolate/dp/tags-on-product/B002QZN8JW I personally use the Vanilla one but they have other flavors


----------



## Indigo77

That's what I use for my morning protein shake. I use the vanilla and add some fiber, my COQ10 shot, a banana and some cinnamon. It's yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> That's what I use for my morning protein shake. I use the vanilla and add some fiber, my COQ10 shot, a banana and some cinnamon. It's yummy! :thumbup:

Great minds think alike :winkwink: I don't add anything to it but I make it with coconut milk https://www.iateapie.net/images/brands/silkpurecoconut.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I eat eggs every morning...maybe the cholesterol will kill me? Lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I eat eggs every morning...maybe the cholesterol will kill me? Lol

if you have one egg and just add egg whites you are better off


----------



## Indigo77

Ooh....coconut milk sounds good...I tried it with almond milk, but didn't like it as much....


----------



## dachsundmom

I use one whole egg and one egg white...


DD uses soy milk for everything; I tried it in my lattes, but couldn't get used to it at all.


----------



## Indigo77

I can't get used to soy, either...


----------



## LLbean

I must stay away from Soy cause of the estrogen


----------



## crystal443

I love coconut milk :) I'm going to see about the protien shakes..its probably easier and then I know I've gotten what I need for the day and adding a banana etc sounds good as well...I might put DH on them as well, it won't hurt and if I get him on them he'll make them for us:thumbup: Win win situation, I've got an appointment for tomorrow to see about blood pressure..I'm hoping I can just get it down on my own and won't need to take anything.


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> I love coconut milk :) I'm going to see about the protien shakes..its probably easier and then I know I've gotten what I need for the day and adding a banana etc sounds good as well...I might put DH on them as well, it won't hurt and if I get him on them he'll make them for us:thumbup: Win win situation, I've got an appointment for tomorrow to see about blood pressure..I'm hoping I can just get it down on my own and won't need to take anything.

Cut sodium from your meal and drink lots of water, that should help a bit. Watch for hidden sodium in food. It is a pain but start reading labels. You will be surprised at how much sodium is in everything


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> I can't get used to soy, either...

I'm going to stay away from anything that will mess with ovulation and just concentrate on making more eggies. Soy will mess with my head I think:wacko: lol


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love coconut milk :) I'm going to see about the protien shakes..its probably easier and then I know I've gotten what I need for the day and adding a banana etc sounds good as well...I might put DH on them as well, it won't hurt and if I get him on them he'll make them for us:thumbup: Win win situation, I've got an appointment for tomorrow to see about blood pressure..I'm hoping I can just get it down on my own and won't need to take anything.
> 
> Cut sodium from your meal and drink lots of water, that should help a bit. Watch for hidden sodium in food. It is a pain but start reading labels. You will be surprised at how much sodium is in everythingClick to expand...

I don't add salt, haven't for years because of my kidneys but I've stopped checking what's in food so I really need to start doing that again...once I get used to it again it'll be ok:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I love coconut milk :) I'm going to see about the protien shakes..its probably easier and then I know I've gotten what I need for the day and adding a banana etc sounds good as well...I might put DH on them as well, it won't hurt and if I get him on them he'll make them for us:thumbup: Win win situation, I've got an appointment for tomorrow to see about blood pressure..I'm hoping I can just get it down on my own and won't need to take anything.
> 
> Cut sodium from your meal and drink lots of water, that should help a bit. Watch for hidden sodium in food. It is a pain but start reading labels. You will be surprised at how much sodium is in everythingClick to expand...
> 
> I don't add salt, haven't for years because of my kidneys but I've stopped checking what's in food so I really need to start doing that again...once I get used to it again it'll be ok:dohh:Click to expand...

Especially canned goods...that is how they preserve them...in salt!

My other favorite label thing is sugar... people do not realize how much sugar they are consuming... a glass of milk alone has 13 gr of sugar!


----------



## Miss_C

LLbean said:


> My other favorite label thing is sugar... people do not realize how much sugar they are consuming... a glass of milk alone has 13 gr of sugar!


I KNOW!!!!!!!!! I was gobsmacked at this. I had gestational diabetes and could not figure out why my readings we not good despite being really careful with my food. I was drinking lots of milk cos I thought it was healthy - fail!!!  I was allowed one small glass a day, had to cut out most cereals and fruits cos of their high sugar content.

It really is amazing what we consume without realising it.

I have started the CoQ10 and am doing 300mg per day, now I know it takes ages to get onto your system BUT I am now 2 doses of clomid in and no side effects. Last time I spent most of the night tossing and turning with insomnia and hot flashes. I wonder if this has anything to do with it.


----------



## LLbean

Miss_C said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> My other favorite label thing is sugar... people do not realize how much sugar they are consuming... a glass of milk alone has 13 gr of sugar!
> 
> 
> I KNOW!!!!!!!!! I was gobsmacked at this. I had gestational diabetes and could not figure out why my readings we not good despite being really careful with my food. I was drinking lots of milk cos I thought it was healthy - fail!!!  I was allowed one small glass a day, had to cut out most cereals and fruits cos of their high sugar content.
> 
> It really is amazing what we consume without realising it.
> 
> I have started the CoQ10 and am doing 300mg per day, now I know it takes ages to get onto your system BUT I am now 2 doses of clomid in and no side effects. Last time I spent most of the night tossing and turning with insomnia and hot flashes. I wonder if this has anything to do with it.Click to expand...

That is why I use coconut milk with my protein shakes :thumbup: if you get the ORIGINAL one it has a lot less sugar than regular milk

The CoQ10 I have supposedly gets absorbed by your body faster making it more readily available
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/FiWzPGcpK14xY1LUnEPdzfa-SwX-eaiR6rJU4MqXTM2Xw2soNJMK2mSeGLDa9heBunaS5eudYgpTtTMwsFJDbErcaMUF4vzMHyDGmKbN_tl5VfDdT6XiJcDfyL_IeBdw0nnked8ca6zQWw


----------



## dachsundmom

Everything I have read about excessive hair growth, seems to be if CoQ10 is used topically....I cannot grow a beard.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Everything I have read about excessive hair growth, seems to be if CoQ10 is used topically....I cannot grow a beard.

AHAHAHA I really have not seen any hair growth myself. I've taken CoQ10 on and off throughout the years


----------



## Indigo77

Why is it used topically?


----------



## LLbean

well I've never used it topically so no idea LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Thinning hair...


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Thinning hair...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I will tell my DH....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will start taking it now that the research shows I would have to rub the crap on myself in order to grow a beard.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

I don't need a beard:wacko: lol, I'm going to go grab the CoQ10 tonight:happydance::happydance: I'm a bit excited to start the supplements I feel like I'm doing something to help myself:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

I had no side affects with Q10 at all just the DHEA...


----------



## Natsby

Oh I´d like a nice mustache! not lip fuzz a big handle bar jobby, not sure OH will approve though.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Natsby said:


> Oh I´d like a nice mustache! not lip fuzz a big handle bar jobby, not sure OH will approve though.

He'll be totally down with it when he realizes he can use it for gripping.


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Oh I´d like a nice mustache! not lip fuzz a big handle bar jobby, not sure OH will approve though.
> 
> He'll be totally down with it when he realizes he can use it for gripping.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

On a serious note (without mentioning my fantastic new pubes which now reach my knees, and which I now I have tied up in Princess Leia braids), this month I started C0Q10 and B-50. I'm 4DPO now and I have no cramping whatsoever. I always have cramping, starting on 1DPO. So either there's a bfp coming OR the supplements are working some cool mojo. Being cramp free ain't bad!

I love being my own guinea pig.


----------



## Sus09

Oh SA I hope that COQ10 helps with the cramping, I get that every month as well, nnoying, however... I do hope that it is a BFP for you!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well that's me been on the COCK for a week now, I'm pleased to report that I have not grown a beard (yet) or had explosive shits. 

Can't say I've noticed any increase in energy but work has been insane plus I've been in Paris all week, hmm maybe I would've felt worse without it.

I'm only taking 100mg (that is the dosage of my capsules) due to fear of excess body hair.


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> Well that's me been on the COCK for a week now, I'm pleased to report that I have not grown a beard (yet) or had explosive shits.


*Dies laughing* Please don't let that be a typo. For what it's worth, I hear being on the cock is good when you're ttc.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sus09 said:


> Oh SA I hope that COQ10 helps with the cramping, I get that every month as well, nnoying, however... I do hope that it is a BFP for you!!:hugs::hugs:

:hugs: Thanks, dahlink! Yeah, it is annoying, isn't it? In the old days, before I turned 35 or so, no cramps until the witch arrived. But it's like now she keeps phoning me every day after ovulation, making threats and name-calling.


----------



## Florida_Girl

Hi everyone, 

It's my first post so hi, I'm 42 and TTC # 1 for the past 8 months using BBT, OPK, and mittleschmerz (sp?). I read this thread with interest since (1) I need to find some new things to try soon so I don't go crazy (!!!!) and (2) I'm about to graduate with a master's degree in nutrition and become a registered dietitian. Supplements always draw me in. :)

I did some research on CoQ10 in the scientific journals. I found research supporting CoQ10 and fast sperm (good for the men) as well as reduction in preeclampsia (good for mom and baby) and some old research (1996) that said that low levels of CoQ10 were associated with higher fetal loss in the 3rd trimester (which we want to avoid should we be lucky enough to get there). I couldn't find anything about fertility and CoQ10 though. It is a safe supplement and it looks like it has good benefits for the swimmers and after pregnancy is achieved. However, my medications reference book says: safety not established during pregnancy, use not recommended. Things usually conflict so take all of this as you will. :)

Personally, after I get my cardiologist's okay (I have CVD and CoQ10 should be okay), I'm planning on taking it (to try to build up my levels pre-conception) and am going to start giving it to OH this week! 

I just found this Web site yesterday and I'm happy to be here! :)


----------



## peacebaby

hi Florida Girl and welcome! :flower:

thanks for sharing the research info, it tallies with what the OP said re:stopping once you get a BFP. Did those studies mention the 3 month build period too?

nice to a qualified dietician/nutritionist on board, we're all attached to our supplements here!

good luck!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Hiya, Florida Girl! Welcome. :)


----------



## Florida_Girl

Thanks for the welcome peacebaby and superawesome! 

The studies may have mentioned the 3-month build up period... I'm not sure though because I just read the abstracts. I figured the abstracts have gotten me through grad school so they're good enough LOL!


----------



## dachsundmom

Did any of your abstracts mention facial hair growth from CoQ10? NorthStar and I are very concerned about that one; it's a make or break deal.:haha:


----------



## Miss_C

well I have been on the Coq for a couple of weeks and about to get on the other!!! I have been giggling constantly since reading this thread last night!

Hi Florida - cme join us in the Over 40's group as well.


----------



## Florida_Girl

LMAO! Yeah, I saw the earlier posts... um... maybe just in the men? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Then that must be why NS thought it was called the COCK, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Ha ha it was another thread the COCK thing, I forgot not the whole forum was using that expression :rofl:

Welcome Florida Girl :flower:

I'm seriously not going to take this stuff if it gives me facial hair :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar you did start something here, we all call it the COCK now:haha::haha::haha:

Well I have been on "The COCK" for two weeks and no facial hair so far and no exploding shits as Dmom said :haha::haha::haha: Pfewwwww thank god for that!!!!!!!

Welcome Florida Girl!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I told DH a few mornings ago, that it was time for him to go suck COCK, lol....


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I told DH a few mornings ago, that it was time for him to go suck COCK, lol....

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

How did he take it?

Cheers Sus, glad to hear that you have not yet succumbed to the worst side effects of COCK. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I told DH a few mornings ago, that it was time for him to go suck COCK, lol....

Honestly, I should never take a sip of ANYTHING before reading posts here. Ladies, you're hilarious!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I told DH a few mornings ago, that it was time for him to go suck COCK, lol....
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> How did he take it?
> 
> Cheers Sus, glad to hear that you have not yet succumbed to the worst side effects of COCK. :thumbup:Click to expand...

He almost choked...which is good...I told him that meant he was a good COCK sucker and to go make me some $ :haha:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies, just browsing this thread and planning to start CoQ10 right quick after reading about this research. I've heard about CoQ10 for older men for heart health and such; didn't realize it could be good for eggies. I'm 34, soon to be 35, and starting to browse the over 35 section to look for tips.


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome Green Orchid!


----------



## choccielover

Just been LOL. I've been feeding my OH Cock (omg) and I might just have to tell him just to see the look on his face ha ha ha ha xx

PS I don't fancy a beard either :wacko:

xx


----------



## GreenOrchid

Florida_Girl said:


> Thanks for the welcome peacebaby and superawesome!
> 
> The studies may have mentioned the 3-month build up period... I'm not sure though because I just read the abstracts. I figured the abstracts have gotten me through grad school so they're good enough LOL!

Hahaha yes thank goodness for abstracts!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

I went ahead and ordered some CoQ10 for myself from Amazon and will start as soon as it gets here. I ordered a 100mg gelcap dose and might just take it every other day. I'll let you all know if I start sprouting a beard hahaha :)


----------



## StarSign

Just thought I'd share another bolstering testimonial that was in the First Tri forum. 



greengerbera said:


> ........
> Age: 40 with Short Luteal Phase
> FSH: 6 AMH: 6.79
> 
> My luteal phase was 8 days - so needed progesterone suppositories to extend it. Used 200mg Cylogest for October and worked straight way! My consultant gave it very little chance of working as I had good progesterone readings - it looked like my body just needed a progesterone boost!!
> 
> Was also using softcups for the 1st time that cycle and using preseed. And at that point had been taking Royal Jelly and CoQ10 for 3 months...
> 
> Just so pleased that it worked and I am now praying that it is a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive almost run out of cock!! :haha:

I purchased 2 bottles, Im taking 3 a day and hubby 1, each bottle was about $50 as I purchased the best I could find :dohh: have to go purchase some more, will take a look at costco but hubby has convinced me the local health food store has the best stuff and not to buy at the larger stores.

Im really hoping the effects kick in earlier than 3 months and it helps my IVF next month. Even my dermatologist (I told him I was ttcing) asked if I was taking it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah, my doc said that the big stores, like Sams and Costco are fine for vitamins bc they are most likely fresher...the turnover is faster.

I would just check the ingredients and see if the MGs and all of that good stuff is comparable...


----------



## keekeesaurus

I just got my COCK from Amazon this morning and gave OH one and a multivit. I've got the 100mg capsules so I took one myself but do I need to be taking more COCK? What's everyone else taking? Am also taking multivit prenatals with folic acid and Omega 3. But COCK's my favourite. LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee...200+ Mg seems to be the norm...

NorthStar and I are taking less COCK bc we are both afraid of growing beards and I seem to be crapping on it, lol.:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keekee...200+ Mg seems to be the norm...
> 
> NorthStar and I are taking less COCK bc we are both afraid of growing beards and I seem to be crapping on it, lol.:haha:

:rofl:
I just choked on a chocolate truffle. I think I might try 100mg for a week and then increase it...I wouldn't mind the crapping (TMI but I haven't 'been' since friday thanks to the codeine :blush:) but I definitely don't want a beard lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee...the beard is just our paranoia, lol. :haha:


----------



## Sus09

I have been taking 100 grams of COCK every day!!
No beard so far nor craps :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> I have been taking 100 grams of COCK every day!!
> No beard so far nor craps :haha:

This stuff has made me craptastic! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking 100 grams of COCK every day!!
> No beard so far nor craps :haha:
> 
> This stuff has made me craptastic! :haha:Click to expand...

Craptastic!! :haha::haha::haha:
It has done nothing to me, but it has to my OH, he is blowing the house up :haha::haha::haha:

I have not told him it is the COCK though....


----------



## GreenOrchid

I'm going to start with 100mg as soon as my order arrives from Amazon, and hopefully no beard or craptastic action!! I ordered Jarrow brand.


----------



## googly

I think that's the one I have Orchid... in 200mg caps. I take two of those a day - and no beardy or craptastic action so far! (phew)


----------



## GreenOrchid

googly said:


> I think that's the one I have Orchid... in 200mg caps. I take two of those a day - and no beardy or craptastic action so far! (phew)

Great, thanks for the ringing endorsement! :winkwink:


----------



## Hope39

ttc11 said:


> Yes on stopping Royal Jelly from O to AF.
> Evening Primrose Oil=from AF to O
> Flaxseed Oil=from O to AF
> Maca=can take anytime throughout cycle, but suggested break during AF
> 
> Right? I hope so. It gets so confusing when you start to add more and more 'wonder' supplements. :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:

I have always taken evening primrose oil so just wondering why you stop at ovulation?

I am not ttc at the moment as i am waiting for tests at recurrent m/c clinic so no harm in taking it all the time, right?


----------



## Florida_Girl

In the states, there are two agencies that certify that vitamins have in them what they SAY they have in them - USP and NSF. There's a list of brands that you can trust at these Web sites:

https://www.usp.org/USPVerified/dietarySupplements/supplements.html 

https://nsf.org/Certified/consumer/...Sort=UPPER(prod_desc)&SortHeader=company_name

Personally, I just stick with Nature Made products.

FWIW :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! Nature Made is what I buy.


----------



## velo

Hope39 said:


> I have always taken evening primrose oil so just wondering why you stop at ovulation?
> 
> I am not ttc at the moment as i am waiting for tests at recurrent m/c clinic so no harm in taking it all the time, right?

EPO can cause uterine contractions so you wouldn't want to take it if you might be pregnant. (hence stopping at ovulation) If you know there is 0% you could be pregnant then I doubt there is any harm.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Florida_Girl said:


> In the states, there are two agencies that certify that vitamins have in them what they SAY they have in them - USP and NSF. There's a list of brands that you can trust at these Web sites:
> 
> https://www.usp.org/USPVerified/dietarySupplements/supplements.html
> 
> https://nsf.org/Certified/consumer/...Sort=UPPER(prod_desc)&SortHeader=company_name
> 
> Personally, I just stick with Nature Made products.
> 
> FWIW :)

Wow - thanks very useful!


----------



## peanutpup

Hi ladies just thought I would share my two cents on the coq10 thing--I have been taking 200mgs a day for two months and bumped it up to 200mg twice a day about a month ago. The only side effect I have had is tons of energy and my emotional state has become so much more positive! Oh and maybe a wrinkle or two have faded lol!


----------



## googly

Sounds awesome peanut! I've just upped mine to 200mg twice a day too... Will be happy just to get those 'side effects', if nothing else!


----------



## keekeesaurus

peanutpup said:


> Hi ladies just thought I would share my two cents on the coq10 thing--I have been taking 200mgs a day for two months and bumped it up to 200mg twice a day about a month ago. The only side effect I have had is tons of energy and my emotional state has become so much more positive! Oh and maybe a wrinkle or two have faded lol!

:thumbup:
There's some side effects I wouldn't be averse to having!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well, I've officially jumped onboard. Just got back from the store with two bottles of CoQ10...one for me and one for the DH. You should have seen his face when I said I'd be back in a few minutes as I was running out for some COCK :haha:

Bought the 400mg capsules and have my FX that this will give us an extra boost in the fertility department. Would especially love to have some extra energy for all the extra BDing I'm hoping to do this month!! :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

I know what you mean--my oh doens't know what to make of me lately lol--last night he said I had to earn IT first (twinged his back moving a friend over the weekend and wanted a massage) I was up for it but now dragging my butt a bit as only had 3 hrs sleep-oh the things we do for bfp's! Oh I must mention I was due to O yesterday or today so I wasn't taking no for an answer--lol now he thinks I'm up to something--who me?:blush:


----------



## choccielover

I'm loving this thread, it makes me laugh everyday :haha:

I think cock is sooooo expensive though, does anyone else agree? The 200mg tub is over £30 from Holland and Barrett for a months supply!!!

I know it's small fry when you compare it to fertility treatment but it's not the only stuff I take...Pregnacare, Vit B6, Maca, FertileCM...phew!


----------



## SuperAwesome

keekeesaurus said:


> I just got my COCK from Amazon this morning and gave OH one and a multivit. I've got the 100mg capsules so I took one myself but do I need to be taking more COCK? What's everyone else taking? Am also taking multivit prenatals with folic acid and Omega 3. But COCK's my favourite. LOL.

I'm always pleased to get more COCK.

What? :D


----------



## Indigo77

No more COCK for me....What about you, Super?


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> No more COCK for me....What about you, Super?

I'm still taking COCK, though I'm down to 200mg per day. It's helping with my overall energy--big time.


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe I should take it then....bcuz I have zero energy....


----------



## SuperAwesome

It couldn't hurt!


----------



## peacebaby

choccielover said:


> I think cock is sooooo expensive though, does anyone else agree? The 200mg tub is over £30 from Holland and Barrett for a months supply!!!
> 
> I know it's small fry when you compare it to fertility treatment but it's not the only stuff I take...Pregnacare, Vit B6, Maca, FertileCM...phew!

hi choccielover

have you tried Amazon? i found that both Pregnacare and CoQ10 (doctor's best brand) is better priced there.


----------



## sarahincanada

need some new cock very soon! almost done the 2 bottles that I paid $90 for....I got the enhanced absorption stuff and I just did a search and found www.iherb.com, and 2 bottles with shipping to canada came to $30!

https://www.iherb.com/Natural-Factors-Coenzyme-Q10-Enhanced-Absorption-100-mg-60-Softgels/2715?at=0

Ive been taking 3 per day and tempted to up it to 6 per day for my 2 weeks of IVF stimming before egg retrival, but I assume it wont help if it takes months for eggs to develop....what do you ladies think? the girl at the vitamin store said the enhanced absorption stuff works faster than the regular :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks Sarah! I have also been looking at puritanspride.com

My uncle swears by them and I have an order at home that I haven't opened yet.

IDK about doubling them when you start stimming; I have no idea if it's possible to over do the stuff.


----------



## StarSign

Sarah-

I wouldn't double up on the super-absorb stuff. I think 1-2 months super absorb = 2-3 months regular. So you are likely in a pretty good spot already. :thumbup: on the cheaper, new source. :)


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - just a reminder that no studies have been done on the safety of CoQ10 during pregnancy and breastfeeding, so it is not proven safe to take during these times. (It may be, but without research no one can say.) So all the advice I've seen is that it should not be taken during pregnancy or breastfeeding.
Apparently there is some evidence that CoQ10 can decrease the incidence of preeclampsia in pregnancy, so if you are prone to preeclampsia speak to your doctor about taking it.
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/coenzyme-q10/NS_patient-coenzymeq10/DSECTION=safety
https://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/coenzyme-q10-000295.htm


----------



## sarahincanada

StarSign said:


> Sarah-
> 
> I wouldn't double up on the super-absorb stuff. I think 1-2 months super absorb = 2-3 months regular. So you are likely in a pretty good spot already. :thumbup: on the cheaper, new source. :)

ok great to know, hope it will work!! will find out at ER in 2 weeks. If they tell me I have super human eggs then we know its good stuff!!

I will also stop if I get my BFP.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Have been on the COCK for a week now and it's, erm, started to have an unfortunate affect on me. I have been, how did dmom put it?....craptastic :blush:. Christ on a bike. I hope this is temporary.


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> Have been on the COCK for a week now and it's, erm, started to have an unfortunate affect on me. I have been, how did dmom put it?....craptastic :blush:. Christ on a bike. I hope this is temporary.

:nope::nope::nope: No, it's not.:haha:


----------



## peanutpup

sorry :hugs:dmom and keekee that its affecting you that way--I wonder why it affects people differently:shrug:--but the results will be so worth it!


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Have been on the COCK for a week now and it's, erm, started to have an unfortunate affect on me. I have been, how did dmom put it?....craptastic :blush:. Christ on a bike. I hope this is temporary.
> 
> :nope::nope::nope: No, it's not.:haha:Click to expand...

Eek :wacko:. It was like (TMI ALERT)


Spoiler
weeing out of my bum

I think I just lost half a stone. Bonus! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Gingersnaps

I bought some awhile ago but did not take it often. Reading this thread a few weeks ago made me look for my bottles. Have been taking 100 mg about 4 days a week on average for a few weeks and this month my libido was up leading up to and during O. I wondered where it had gone to:flower: Coincidence or not:shrug: 
Have also been taking alot of food based vits I bought in August from Rainbowlight - they are supposed to be absorbed better - that could be a factor as well. The Coq10 I have is not food based but iron, b-complex and prenatal are.


----------



## SuperAwesome

keekeesaurus said:


> Eek :wacko:. It was like (TMI ALERT)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> weeing out of my bum
> 
> I think I just lost half a stone. Bonus! :haha:

One of my best friends and I have a word for that:


Spoiler
Bum water.


----------



## dachsundmom

A2...that sums it up nicely!


----------



## StarSign

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Have been on the COCK for a week now and it's, erm, started to have an unfortunate affect on me. I have been, how did dmom put it?....craptastic :blush:. Christ on a bike. I hope this is temporary.
> 
> :nope::nope::nope: No, it's not.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Eek :wacko:. It was like (TMI ALERT)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> weeing out of my bum
> 
> I think I just lost half a stone. Bonus! :haha:Click to expand...

Lower the dose. When I used it, I couldn't go higher than 50mg, but I got all the perks still.....


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Have been on the COCK for a week now and it's, erm, started to have an unfortunate affect on me. I have been, how did dmom put it?....craptastic :blush:. Christ on a bike. I hope this is temporary.
> 
> :nope::nope::nope: No, it's not.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Eek :wacko:. It was like (TMI ALERT)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> weeing out of my bum
> 
> I think I just lost half a stone. Bonus! :haha:Click to expand...

Omfg ,I will stay well away from it lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, you might be fine with it...NS hasn't had any issues and she swears she is still beard free, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, you might be fine with it...NS hasn't had any issues and she swears she is still beard free, lol.

Am doing ok with my fertilaid ,:thumbup:But maybe next month I could throw something in :hugs::hugs:I am hairy enough ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS and I are trying to decide between Fertilaid or straight Vitex for the next cycle.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NS and I are trying to decide between Fertilaid or straight Vitex for the next cycle.

I love the fertilaid ,the only thing is I Cant take the full dose as it makes me hyper and I cant sleep otherwise it has really helped my mood ,my energy levels and brought my o forward by nearly a week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it the vitex that keeps you up at night?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Is it the vitex that keeps you up at night?

I think it's the ginseng ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good to know...I cannot use ginseng...I'll see if I can find straight vitex.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good to know...I cannot use ginseng...I'll see if I can find straight vitex.

How come ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I get the shakes from it and I won't sleep at all.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I get the shakes from it and I won't sleep at all.

:nope:That why I take my dose at six in the morning and then another dose four or five hours later as I hate my sleep being disturbed ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

so...hmmm...perhaps it has been the liquid CoQ10 that caused this? interesting...I was wondering if I had a stomach flu or something LOL

But I will still take it! hahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, you got the craptastic from the COCK? LOL


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL, you got the craptastic from the COCK? LOL

awe yeah!


----------



## dachsundmom

I found that it's a little better if I take it at night vs. in the morning.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I found that it's a little better if I take it at night vs. in the morning.

LOL that's when I take it...maybe it's not the CoQ10 in my case


----------



## dachsundmom

I said a little better...it's still an issue, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I said a little better...it's still an issue, lol.

AHAHAHAHAH well I get cramps and all girl! I mean heavy AF like cramps LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

hmmmm Im taking 300mg of cock every day, and no weird pooing or beards!!! 

perhaps Im more used to lots of cock compared to you ladies 

:rofl:


----------



## choccielover

I'm shovelling cock into my mouth at a rate of knots and no beard (yet) or craptastic for me. I wish it made me lose weight. I could really, really, really, really, really do with that :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

:rofl:


----------



## googly

I also take the large COCK with no adverse results :thumbup: :haha:

(400-600mg)

Maybe it's just that super-absorb liquid one - you're probably getting a more direct hit of it compared to us capsule suckers??


----------



## Indigo77

I took the liquid one with no SEs....100-300 mgs...


----------



## SuperAwesome

Ditto what Indigo said, and same brand. Actually, my only SE was more energy.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm only taking 120mg capsules and I am crapping about 100mg of it, lol


----------



## googly

Must just be random then... Sorry for those that got the SEs!

Either way I'm a believer... Seems like there have been a TONNE of BFPs from ladies on the cock.

:D


----------



## LLbean

I continue to take it no matter what!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm still taking it, I just can't increase the dosage.


----------



## Indigo77

I miss my COCK...and my melatonin...:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## SuperAwesome

We're all built differently, so it's no surprise some of us have SEs from supplements and some don't. For instance, I cannot take melatonin. It has an utterly horrifying effect on my digestive system, to the point where I experienced bleeding.


----------



## Indigo77

What? Wow!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope: Really? I was thinking about trying that one.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> What? Wow!

I know, right? Believe me, I was freaking the hell out when I went to the doctor, and I'm pretty unflappable. She told me it can happen in _very_ rare cases. Also, she mentioned it's a no-no for people with Crohn's and Ulcerative Colitis. 

But tons of people DO find it useful and have no side effects; just not me.


----------



## Gingersnaps

SuperAwesome said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What? Wow!
> 
> I know, right? Believe me, I was freaking the hell out when I went to the doctor, and I'm pretty unflappable. She told me it can happen in _very_ rare cases. Also, she mentioned it's a no-no for people with Crohn's and Ulcerative Colitis.
> 
> But tons of people DO find it useful and have no side effects; just not me.Click to expand...

Eeep I have been taking it from time to time. I heard it is good in winter for mood as well as good eggies, so bought some with using it more as it gets darker in mind. I have Celiacs so wonder if that would be bad - will have to research. The little I have took seemed ok - was not taking it daily.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mornin' all. I sometimes lurk in this thread reading all your funny comments. I started taking coenzq10 a couple of weeks ago after posting on here and recently upped to 300mg (Doctors Best). After reading about the SE I am glad to know it isn't just me and I can stop blaming getting the flu jab. Its not just craptastic its almost explosive :haha: (Sorry TMI!!)

I am hoping dropping to 200mg will help - do you think that will be okay?


----------



## keekeesaurus

pinksmarties said:


> Mornin' all. I sometimes lurk in this thread reading all your funny comments. I started taking coenzq10 a couple of weeks ago after posting on here and recently upped to 300mg (Doctors Best). After reading about the SE I am glad to know it isn't just me and I can stop blaming getting the flu jab. Its not just craptastic its almost explosive :haha: (Sorry TMI!!)
> 
> I am hoping dropping to 200mg will help - do you think that will be okay?

Nothing is TMI on this thread :thumbup:. Dropping the dose can't hurt and it might help. I daren't up mine from 100mg :nope:.


----------



## GreenOrchid

After hearing about all the craptastic action, I'm sticking with 100mg dosage, and figure if I just take it consistently every day, it should do the job.


----------



## NorthStar

I've been on the COCK now for almost a month, and am pleased to report that I have remained anally continent, I'm on 100mg due to fear of growing a beard. 

Plus, it's quite expensive here the COCK, 30 capsules x 100mg if £8.50 in Tesco (I got a 3 for 2 on it).

I do however have a major skin breakout, but this is possibly stress related and down to working abroad most of the month.


----------



## pinksmarties

NorthStar said:


> I've been on the COCK now for almost a month, and am pleased to report that I have remained anally continent, I'm on 100mg due to fear of growing a beard.
> 
> Plus, it's quite expensive here the COCK, 30 capsules x 100mg if £8.50 in Tesco (I got a 3 for 2 on it).
> 
> I do however have a major skin breakout, but this is possibly stress related and down to working abroad most of the month.

Hi Northstar,

I got my COCK from amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0019GW3G8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&psc=1

I got 2 for £22 but I don't think that offer is till on


----------



## NorthStar

pinksmarties said:


> Hi Northstar,
> 
> I got my COCK from amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0019GW3G8/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&psc=1
> 
> I got 2 for £22 but I don't think that offer is till on

Even at 120 capsules for £16.49 that is still a better deal than the 3 for 2 at Tesco, cheers for that pinksmarties :thumbup: I will look at that when this load of COCK runs out.

On a side note I'm hoping that it brings down my blood pressure, I've got a genetic tendency to high BP (though I don't have any other risk factors to HBP) + a pretty stressful job and COCK is supposed to be good for that too.


----------



## Flapjack

I'm on the COCK from Amazon too, no side effects from me so thinking of upping my dose to 200mg a day - if I grow a beard I'll let you know.


----------



## NorthStar

Ha ha I've been examining my chin from every angle, so far no beard, but I'm only on 100mg.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ha ha I've been examining my chin from every angle, so far no beard, but I'm only on 100mg.

I was only on it for a month and I grew a beard :winkwink:


----------



## googly

:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, T...seriously?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh God, T...seriously?

Yep and I was able to plait my pubic hair :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh God, T...seriously?
> 
> Yep and I was able to plait my pubic hair :blush:Click to expand...

:nope::nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh God, T...seriously?
> 
> Yep and I was able to plait my pubic hair :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :nope::nope::nope::nope::haha:Click to expand...

Only joking ,:haha:Have never touched it lol,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I just sent NS an email in a panic! :haha:

Now I need to tell her not to throw the stuff out.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I just sent NS an email in a panic! :haha:
> 
> Now I need to tell her not to throw the stuff out.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::blush::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Naughty despie! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

She's just getting me back bc I once said I would piss on a rabbit, if I thought it would show two pink lines.:blush::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> She's just getting me back bc I once said I would piss on a rabbit, if I thought it would show two pink lines.:blush::hugs:

:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> She's just getting me back bc I once said I would piss on a rabbit, if I thought it would show two pink lines.:blush::hugs:

:growlmad::grr::trouble::trouble::bunny:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Naughty despie! :haha:

:cry:Sorry keekee ,


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Naughty despie! :haha:
> 
> :cry:Sorry keekeeClick to expand...

Aw, no need to apologise despie :hugs:.
You girls don't half keep the spirits up :haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Naughty despie! :haha:
> 
> :cry:Sorry keekeeClick to expand...
> 
> Aw, no need to apologise despie :hugs:.
> You girls don't half keep the spirits up :haha:.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:There's no other way Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

And for a moment there I did think you were being serious...I was imagining doing all sorts to coiff my lady garden and then whipping open my housecoat in front of my OH with a ta-dah!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> And for a moment there I did think you were being serious...I was imagining doing all sorts to coiff my lady garden and then whipping open my housecoat in front of my OH with a ta-dah!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Omg ,I love it ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

keekeesaurus said:


> And for a moment there I did think you were being serious...I was imagining doing all sorts to coiff my lady garden and then whipping open my housecoat in front of my OH with a ta-dah!

Lady garden :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


:blush:


----------



## keekeesaurus

It's funny the words/phrases we all have for our 'down theres'. I'd never heard of cooter till I came on here :thumbup:.


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess I don't think about the 'lady garden' bc I have a very good waxer.:haha:


----------



## googly

Ha, yeah, in our family as kids we used to call it a 'lulu' :haha:

Now we tend to call it a 'foof' :D

(and the boys talk about the 'foof fairy' that makes them do stuff they don't want to :rofl:)


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> I guess I don't think about the 'lady garden' bc I have a very good waxer.:haha:

:thumbup:
Mine is currently more of a lady forest :blush:.


----------



## dachsundmom

You've just had surgery, so you have an excuse.:thumbup:

I on the other hand, treasure my waxer as much as I do my attorney and accountant.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well I have been growing mine as I hate going to the hospital freshly waxed ,I feel too vunerable :blush:So mine is currently like a forest and it's not because I have had to much coq ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Ha, yeah, in our family as kids we used to call it a 'lulu' :haha:
> 
> Now we tend to call it a 'foof' :D
> 
> (and the boys talk about the 'foof fairy' that makes them do stuff they don't want to :rofl:)

My girls call it their wee woman and the boys have a wee man lol:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> So mine is currently like a forest and it's not because I have had to much coq ,:haha:

:rofl:

I see a lot of lady down theres in my job and I can honestly say there is so much variety when it comes to 'styling'. I don't think anything of it...but I must admit that when it comes to my impending gyn appointment I was thinking of getting a wax first :blush:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> So mine is currently like a forest and it's not because I have had to much coq ,:haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I see a lot of lady down theres in my job and I can honestly say there is so much variety when it comes to 'styling'. I don't think anything of it...but I must admit that when it comes to my impending gyn appointment I was thinking of getting a wax first :blush:.Click to expand...

I just cant do it ,I feel too embarrassed .the gynae sees enough of my lady garden as it is ,:haha:


----------



## Miss_C

this all reminds me of a great joke!!



> I was due for an appointment with the gynecologist later in the week. Early one morning, I received a call from the doctor's office to tell me that I had been rescheduled for that morning at 9:30 am. I had only just packed everyone off to work and school, and it was already around 8:45 am.
> The trip to his office took about 35 minutes, so I didn't have any time to spare.
> 
> As most women do, I like to take a little extra effort over hygiene when making such visits, but this time I wasn't going to be able to make the full effort. So, I rushed upstairs, threw off my pajamas, wet the washcloth that was sitting next to the sink, and gave myself a quick wash in that area to make sure I was at least presentable. I threw the washcloth in the clothes basket, donned some clothes, hopped in the car and raced to my appointment.
> 
> I was in the waiting room for only a few minutes when I was called in. Knowing the procedure, as I'm sure you do, I hopped up on the table, looked over at the other side of the room and pretended that I was in Paris or some other place a million miles away. I was a little surprised when the doctor said, 'My, we have made an extra effort this morning, haven't we?' I didn't respond.
> 
> After the appointment, I went home. The rest of the day was normal ... some shopping, cleaning, cooking. After school when my 6-year-old daughter was playing, she called out from the bathroom, 'Mommy, where's my washcloth?' I told her to get another one from the cupboard. She replied, 'No, I need the one that was here by the sink, it had all my glitter and sparkles saved inside it.'
> 
> Never going back to that doctor . Ever.


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## googly

:rofl:

Awesome


----------



## keekeesaurus

:rofl:

I might have a vajazzle before my gyn appointment :haha:.


----------



## LLbean

miss_c said:


> this all reminds me of a great joke!!
> 
> 
> 
> i was due for an appointment with the gynecologist later in the week. Early one morning, i received a call from the doctor's office to tell me that i had been rescheduled for that morning at 9:30 am. I had only just packed everyone off to work and school, and it was already around 8:45 am.
> The trip to his office took about 35 minutes, so i didn't have any time to spare.
> 
> As most women do, i like to take a little extra effort over hygiene when making such visits, but this time i wasn't going to be able to make the full effort. So, i rushed upstairs, threw off my pajamas, wet the washcloth that was sitting next to the sink, and gave myself a quick wash in that area to make sure i was at least presentable. I threw the washcloth in the clothes basket, donned some clothes, hopped in the car and raced to my appointment.
> 
> I was in the waiting room for only a few minutes when i was called in. Knowing the procedure, as i'm sure you do, i hopped up on the table, looked over at the other side of the room and pretended that i was in paris or some other place a million miles away. I was a little surprised when the doctor said, 'my, we have made an extra effort this morning, haven't we?' i didn't respond.
> 
> After the appointment, i went home. The rest of the day was normal ... Some shopping, cleaning, cooking. After school when my 6-year-old daughter was playing, she called out from the bathroom, 'mommy, where's my washcloth?' i told her to get another one from the cupboard. She replied, 'no, i need the one that was here by the sink, it had all my glitter and sparkles saved inside it.'
> 
> never going back to that doctor . Ever.Click to expand...

o m g!!!!!!


Hahahahaha


----------



## Desperado167

Hee hee hee I love it ,just sounds like my house ,:haha:


----------



## Miss_C

do we continue with the cock once we get a bfp?!!!!!!!!!!! I was doing 300mg a day up to O and then dropped to 150mg a day after O but now with a bfp do I cease or continue?


----------



## LLbean

Miss C I would ask your doctor...honestly don't know


----------



## SuperAwesome

These are interesting:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8823607

https://bestprenatalvitamins.org/coq10-reducing-preeclampsia-in-pregnancy

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19154996

For what it's worth, my family doctor gave me the thumbs up to keep using it. Your own doctor might say otherwise--who knows?


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course you stay on the COCK...without AF, it's all COCK, all month!


----------



## Garnet

Miss_C said:


> do we continue with the cock once we get a bfp?!!!!!!!!!!! I was doing 300mg a day up to O and then dropped to 150mg a day after O but now with a bfp do I cease or continue?

I would stop it. I did! I did not stop Omega 3's though...


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Of course you stay on the COCK...without AF, it's all COCK, all month!

:haha::haha: I chuckled when I read that!! I knew someone would comment:haha::haha:


----------



## Miss_C

have placed a call to my FS will now wait to see what he says


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush: I couldn't let it pass.


----------



## crystal443

I was going to comment but as I read further down you did it for me:haha::haha: laugh a day is good I guess :)


----------



## Miss_C

I just spoke to my FS and he said to stop the CoQ10 as there is not enough research about it's safety during pregnancy, iffy about it's efficacy in ttc as well but hey if it worked it worked he is ecstatic and told me off for not being excited! He has told me start 100mg of low dose aspirin as this will stop any clots forming in the placental development which is often the cause of recurrent miscarriage. But bless his cotton socks I said it's just my age and dodgy eggs that's may not be the case he said don't assume that, the AMH just says reserves are low, doesn't mean they are dodgy at all, the amh cannot tell you that just tells us if we need to be aggressive about stims etc. HALLELUJAH I want to kiss him for understanding.


----------



## Desperado167

So the rule is no cock wen u get your bfp ,:cry::winkwink::haha:


----------



## Miss_C

quite literally especially with recurrent mc's!! sad but true he told us to abstain till we see him!


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> So the rule is no cock wen u get your bfp ,:cry::winkwink::haha:

Oh no!!! :cry:

:haha:


----------



## googly

Miss_C said:


> quite literally especially with recurrent mc's!! sad but true he told us to abstain till we see him!

For reals?! For how long?


----------



## Miss_C

if all is still good we see him in 3 weeks - think I may have to open up and say agghhhh!!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

No COCK hey...?

But can you "switch to manual" or not? :haha:

Most of the proper medical articles about COCK on t'internet are about Altzheimers, and high blood pressure, there is very little on TTC/pregnant usage, so I can understand why they tell you to stop.


----------



## Miss_C

no cock for bumping the cervixand I am going to stay away from manual as O causes uterine contractions and don't wanna risk dislodging a snuggling bubba!


----------



## NorthStar

Damn, well it will be worth it to have a baby.


----------



## chattyB

Just read through this thread and had to stop drinking coffee for fear of destroying the laptop - hilarious! Thanks for the info ladies, I'm gonna give the COCK a go ... and force feed it to the hubby


----------



## dachsundmom

chattyB said:


> Just read through this thread and had to stop drinking coffee for fear of destroying the laptop - hilarious! Thanks for the info ladies, I'm gonna give the COCK a go ... and force feed it to the hubby

We will hope that you don't grow a beard or become craptastic!:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

If you grow a beard, we want pictures!


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> If you grow a beard, we want pictures!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

I think everyone is taking a much higher dose of CoQ10..I'm taking 150 mg..is that enough??The acupunture lady told me to take 75mg and I thought that can't be enough and doubled it:haha: I did see on the prenatal thread someone was taking 600mg..just wondering if I'm taking enough?


----------



## dachsundmom

I take 120 mg and NS takes 100mg.


----------



## Sus09

Oh, I only take 60 mg... I am falling short:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks, I was hoping the 150 was right where it should be :)


----------



## lexus15

I'm trying to take 100mg everyday but some days I forget to take it!:dohh:


----------



## GreenOrchid

I take 100 mg but only started a week ago.


----------



## crystal443

I take all my vitamins right before bed, its the only way I don't forget lol..I'd forget my head if it weren't attached:wacko:


----------



## lexus15

crystal443 said:


> I take all my vitamins right before bed, its the only way I don't forget lol..I'd forget my head if it weren't attached:wacko:


Hey cyrstal I am trying to take it before bed but I still end up forgetting! I was the same when I tried the pill a few years ago..ended up having to use contraceptive patches instead:wacko:


----------



## Miss_C

I was taking 300mg from AF until O then down to 150mg until AF.


----------



## googly

Yeah, same, I take 400mg pre-ov and 200mg post-ov... with the thought that its use in pregnancy is unknown/untested and I would want to reduce it down if I got a BFP...


----------



## Miss_C

googly said:


> Yeah, same, I take 400mg pre-ov and 200mg post-ov... with the thought that its use in pregnancy is unknown/untested and I would want to reduce it down if I got a BFP...

exachary and the pre-natals and pregnancy vits actually have coq10 in them anyway! So glad I did cut down cos my fs said to stop and if anything happens I will always wonder if it was that!!


----------



## NorthStar

Yikes googly 400mg - that is a whole lot of COCK!

It costs a fortune here, plus I'm terrified of growing a beard, so I'm still on 100mg.


----------



## Viking15

NorthStar said:


> Yikes googly 400mg - that is a whole lot of COCK!
> 
> It costs a fortune here, plus I'm terrified of growing a beard, so I'm still on 100mg.

NS, I just took a peek at your chart. You are in there with a good chance this cycle!!!! So excited! Loads of :dust:

PS, did you do anything to delay your O this time?


----------



## NorthStar

Viking I'm afraid it wasn't deliberate, what happened was a couple of months back I went on BCP for 6 days to delay my cycle and since then my Ov has been late :cry:

Either that or I'm getting a SE from COCK and Vitamin B Complex, IDK :shrug:

One thing I can report and I have NFI if it's COCK related or just stress but I've had a skin breakout since about CD10. Usually don't get this until the week before AF.


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Yikes googly 400mg - that is a whole lot of COCK!
> 
> It costs a fortune here, plus I'm terrified of growing a beard, so I'm still on 100mg.

NS, what can I say, I like the large COCK.... :haha:

Actually i was just going by those studies that said they were using 600mg... Mine come in 200mg tablets so its not too bad :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I find the capsules get stuck in my throat a bit, so I have my cock for breakfast, with a big coffee.

Ok have YOU had any skin breakouts with it, otherwise I think I'll write the spots off to stress...


----------



## googly

Nope nothing at all... In fact my skin has been awesome since I've been taking my cocktail of ttc stuff - Gawd knows which one is responsible though!

My cock is actually in pretty small capsules so it's way easy... You should see the mofo L-Arginine tablets I take, they are fricken HUGE! largest tablets I have ever seen... And I take 4-5 of those per day. Now those are hard to swallow! But the cock, no, no problem with the....... uh... swallowing.........


----------



## NorthStar

Glad to hear that, with taking such a large cock you would not want that getting stuck on the way down :rofl:

I think I'm out in spots down to stress then, seems like the COCK/vitamin B can't be blamed


----------



## SuperAwesome

Stop making me laugh, I'm supposed to be working!

:D


----------



## polaris

I have read that the COCK is best taken with meals as otherwise absorption is very poor. Preferably with high fat foods. Good excuse to have that bar of chocolate in my book!


----------



## threebirds

Ha ladies so much chat about COCK I just had to get some. Only on it a couple of days (amazon docs best, one tab a day). Need any & all help i can get. So im dosing up on that + my multivits & I have OH on vits + macca. Will let y'all know how the COCK goes. And thanx for a great thread, have been lurking for a wee while now x


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> One thing I can report and I have NFI if it's COCK related or just stress but I've had a skin breakout since about CD10. Usually don't get this until the week before AF.

Hey NS I had the same thing. Got a massive outbreak of zits about CD #10 too, normally don't get problem skin until just before AF. Maybe it is the COCK? Got a HUGE one on my right facecheek and have been walking around with my hand over it it's so gross :blush:. The only other thing I could blame it on is AC. As for stress, I'm stressed all the time :wacko: lol.


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: am hearing you on that, normally I get a spotty chin during LP, this month got a major chin spot CD10 which is still noticeable if I don't wear foundation, and an assortment of other spots, I am definitely spottier.

Haven't tried AC, am pretty regular so prob won't try that one.

The only thing that has helped with hormonal spots since I came off BCP was EPO, but if fecked up my LP - so I can't recommend it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to double the COCK today! I figure, if anything, I will lose a bunch of weight from the craptastic affects of it! LOL


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: I have so many vitamins now, that I'm doing a soy cycle next month - just to use shit up!


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to double the COCK today! I figure, if anything, I will lose a bunch of weight from the craptastic affects of it! LOL

:rofl:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to double the COCK today! I figure, if anything, I will lose a bunch of weight from the craptastic affects of it! LOL

Neat. You can shave at the same time!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Also, I was going to ask if anyone wants my COCK, but I can see how that _might_ be misconstrued. Also, my boyfriend wants my COCK, anyway. 



(My doc gave it the a-ok, but if other doctors are saying, "No," then that's reason enough for me to stop.)


----------



## Desperado167

SuperAwesome said:


> Also, I was going to ask if anyone wants my COCK, but I can see how that _might_ be misconstrued. Also, my boyfriend wants my COCK, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> (My doc gave it the a-ok, but if other doctors are saying, "No," then that's reason enough for me to stop.)

Can I have your cock and your boyfriends cock please ,:haha::winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Much as I'd love your COCK it's a bit expensive for you to post to the UK thanks anyway :rofl: this will never stop being funny:haha:


----------



## googly

TBH I think most doctors say "no" to most herbs/supplements, even vitamins... They just don't believe they're necessary/have any effect! My dad is a doctor and he is just *scathing* about anything that isn't "western medicine"... Despite being a generally cool and open guy.

So I rarely ask docs about anything I'm taking - because the answer will inevitably be "no, you dont need that" - I prefer to do my own research. Having said that, I will totally being taking the cautious approach in pregnancy and won't take anything that hasnt been proven to be ok... :thumbup:


----------



## googly

I find it best to import my cock - cock is very expensive in my country - I find American cock to be much cheaper :thumbup:

:haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi :hi:

I too am doing COCK :haha:
100mg a day and have yet to grow a beard or become craptastic!

I am taking it to try and improve my eggs.
I'm 36, have been TTC for 27 months and have suffered two MMC's, the most recent one last month.
It was after reading this thread a couple of weeks ago that I decided that COCK was for me, so thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Welcome to COCK newie! :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ooooohhhhhh....a COCK virgin? :haha:


----------



## polaris

This thread always makes me laugh so much. :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ooooohhhhhh....a COCK virgin? :haha:

I've never taken cock I tried but found it too hard to swallow :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhhh....a COCK virgin? :haha:
> 
> I've never taken cock I tried but found it too hard to swallow :winkwink:Click to expand...

Doesn't your DH get upset when you spit?:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhhh....a COCK virgin? :haha:
> 
> I've never taken cock I tried but found it too hard to swallow :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't your DH get upset when you spit?:haha::haha:Click to expand...

:sick::haha:


----------



## Natsby

Ah so this is where all the people with sophisticated humor hang out lol- I keep forgetting to take my COCK, I don´t like the taste or the way it fizzes.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhhh....a COCK virgin? :haha:
> 
> I've never taken cock I tried but found it too hard to swallow :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't your DH get upset when you spit?:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Mine does DMom..he says swallow its supposed to help you!!

Googly- Docs are like that here, when I mentioned I was going to acupunture my doctor laughed like I was joking. It kinda made me think should I even go but I thought I might as well try it:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Natsby said:


> Ah so this is where all the people with sophisticated humor hang out lol- I keep forgetting to take my COCK, I don´t like the taste or the way it fizzes.

Your COCK fizzes?!


----------



## Desperado167

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhhh....a COCK virgin? :haha:
> 
> I've never taken cock I tried but found it too hard to swallow :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't your DH get upset when you spit?:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :sick::haha:Click to expand...




Natsby said:


> Ah so this is where all the people with sophisticated humor hang out lol- I keep forgetting to take my COCK, I don´t like the taste or the way it fizzes.

. ,practice makes perfect,......... :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fizzy COCK could only lead to fizzy craptastic.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Your COCK is fizzy Nats?

Mine is big black capsules, it's not easy to swallow at all :rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Fizzy COCK could only lead to fizzy craptastic.:haha:

:haha::sick:

So wrong but so funny...:rofl:


----------



## Natsby

Yeah it is effervecent and orange, is that not normal?The picture on the wellman conception vits for men shows blue sperm. Oh is now worried I might give birth to a smurf...as long as it looks a bit like OH too I don´t mind. (he is very handsome my OH)


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Yeah it is effervecent and orange, is that not normal?The picture on the wellman conception vits for men shows blue sperm. Oh is now worried I might give birth to a smurf...as long as it looks a bit like OH too I don´t mind. (he is very handsome my OH)

Pic please ,........:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

There he is.
 



Attached Files:







Bruno-portrait-pic.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_6224.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Natsby

actually the second one isn´t a great shot, but he is gorgeous...well I´m biased.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, Nats!!!


----------



## Desperado167

U are right nats ,he's hotttttttttttt,:hugs:Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

He's a hottie! Wowzers :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

he came in as i was posting his photo, so it is good thing you were both kind about it, otherwise I would have had to lie. Now he thinks I just come on here to talk about him haha.


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies all this talk of cock is making me hungry for it :winkwink:Just dragging my unwilling oh up to bed :haha::haha:Talk tomorrow ,nite nite .take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nanight despie! :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Desperado167 said:


> Right ladies all this talk of cock is making me hungry for it :winkwink:Just dragging my unwilling oh up to bed :haha::haha:Talk tomorrow ,nite nite .take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you got some Despie ;) have u tried maca for oh?? My OH is giving it a go - only one wk in but i think it could be doing the job. So more COCK for me lol xx


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies all this talk of cock is making me hungry for it :winkwink:Just dragging my unwilling oh up to bed :haha::haha:Talk tomorrow ,nite nite .take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope you got some Despie ;) have u tried maca for oh?? My OH is giving it a go - only one wk in but i think it could be doing the job. So more COCK for me lol xxClick to expand...

Yes my oh has been taking the macca for quite a while now ,:thumbup::haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

dachsundmom said:


> Ooooohhhhhh....a COCK virgin? :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I try not to symptom spot but I seem to be doing a lot of COCK spotting...not only have I got zits but when I was cleaning my teeth earlier I looked in the mirror and thought ...'I look different...why do I look different?' Then I realised. My eyebrows have become bushier. Srsly! I only plucked 2 days ago and I was wishing that I had thicker eyebrows (I pluck simply to neaten.) Guess you need to be careful what you wish for. At the first sign of stubble though I'm coming off the COCK. 

:wacko:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I've just realised how ridiculous that last post sounds :blush:. Oh well, maybe it'll give someone a LOL.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I've been doing some COCK spotting too since reading about beards on here. Have spent many a happy morning examining my chin in the mirror!! :haha:
No stubble yet but noticed I've got a spotty chest :blush:

Wonder if its the COCK?!


----------



## NorthStar

Well my spots are finally clearing up just in time for PMT time!

Keekee I've got thick eyebrows anyway but I think possibly they have grown back faster from my previous waxing. Or I might be imagining this.

And spending a lot of time examining my chin in the mirror :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, God...really...the facial hair issue isn't a myth? LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, God...really...the facial hair issue isn't a myth? LOL

Well, that's 2 of us with thicker eyebrows! :shrug:
I haven't noticed it anywhere else though, but I'll sure be posting if I do!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I havent noticed anything with the COCK, i do feel i have more anergy, but nothing else, however i am getting a bit paranoid and i am going to check myself in the mirror! Lol


----------



## Sus09

Oooh Nats your OH is very handsome! You make a lovely couple, your baby will be gorgeous!! Hoping it is not blue though lol


----------



## NorthStar

I am fucking terrified of facial hair - no joke.

Well IDK if it's a BnB urban legend or not, no one has actually said that they themselves grew a beard from COCK, it's more like their sisters husbands cousin kind of thing...?


----------



## Sus09

Lol, dorry NorthStar I know it is not funny, but just the thought...
OMG facial hair would freak any woman out! 

And fizzy craptastic too lol.

BTW my cock does not fizz..


----------



## LLbean

so ....if you already have tick eyebrows then what? Guess I will be sporting a lovely uni-brow soon LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I am soooo not going to double the dose now, lol


----------



## Natsby

I´d like a handle bar mustache, (I think I´ve said that before) but I don´t want my legs to get any hairier I already look like a spider on a bad day.


----------



## NorthStar

I saw a documentary on Channel 4 recently about bearded ladies *shudder*


----------



## NorthStar

ok cycle 2 on COCK ladies, no SE to report so far, I'm still on 100mg.

I did consider upping the dose, but this stuff is expensive, so I'm sticking to the 100mg, I don't think I've grown more facial hair but I've spent a hella time examining myself in the mirror for signs of SE.

Was hoping that it would help lower my blood pressure but this has not yet happened, and I can't say I've noticed any extra energy either, but I feel generally fine, so that's ok.

How's everyone else?


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I was taking 400mg a day and didn't notice any negative SE at all. Having said that, however, I have stopped taking it until I check with a Dr. I unfortunately read that it is similar to vitamin K and may carry a risk of causing blood clots. Since I have a history of DVT and bilateral PE (from being on the pill) the info totally freaked me out :cry: Hopefully the Dr. will give me the okay as it seems to be producing good results for a lot of women...


----------



## dachsundmom

400mg? Wow....tell me about blood clot issues and COCK...could it change AF?


----------



## NorthStar

That would be £32 a month for me on 400mg.

None of the medical articles I read indicated there was a clotting factor on COCK - OvenBun please tell us more? :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

A clotting factor for me is huge...


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Busy day at work and currently not at home but will post info as soon as I can


----------



## Miss_C

https://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/coenzyme-q10-000295.htm



> Some researchers believe that CoQ10 may help with heart-related conditions, because it can improve energy production in cells, prevent blood clot formation, and act as an antioxidant.

The ONLY information I can find re CAUSING blood clots is a single post by a single user who backs it up a few random things from a couple of doctors like it MAY cause but there is no substantiated evidence. The poster does not ention what doseage nor what brand as it may not be pure and it may be other ingredients that caused it.

Everything I have read is 150-400mg is the "normal dose" and no real side effects. Once we get up into the experimental 800mg or even 2-3,000mg we strat seeing some adverse reactions etc however those ADVERSE reactions are killing tape worms so is that a bad thing!!

I think with anything you put into your body you need to discuss with your health care advisor, GP or fertility specialist and then make an informed choice. You should not be self administering anything.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I didn't see a lot literature that related CoQ10 to a risk of blood clotting but given my history (deep vein clot in leg and clot in both lungs -DVT/bilateral PE) I really can't afford to take any chances. Now I'm just waiting until I hear back from my hematologist as I'd rather be safe then sorry. I would imagine that for the average healthy person that COCK is :thumbup: but I need to double check just for my own peace of mind... 

This is what I read that put me on pause:

"Coenzyme Q10 has been well tolerated in most studies. Some people may experience stomach discomfort, nausea or vomiting. Rare side effects include rash or itching. Other side effects may include dizziness, difficulty sleeping, irritability, headache, sensitivity to light, fatigue or flulike symptoms. In theory, coenzyme Q10 may increase the risk of blood clots. In contrast, coenzyme Q10 may also theoretically increase the risk of bleeding in some people, based on one report that coenzyme Q10 has effects on components of the blood that are involved with forming blood clots. If you have a blood clotting disorder or a history of blood clots or if you use anticoagulants (blood thinners) or antiplatelet drugs such as warfarin (Coumadin), heparin or clopidogrel (Plavix), speak with your health care provider before using coenzyme Q10."
https://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW000/8513/31402/350469.html


----------



## Natsby

I had heard that it stopped anti clotting meds from working, but that isn´t the same thing as causing clots.


----------



## Sus09

Oh dear... lots of side effects... i get all paranoid with that!


----------



## Desperado167

Well that would mean me not using it then with my two aspirin a day ,:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> I had heard that it stopped anti clotting meds from working, but that isn´t the same thing as causing clots.

That was my understanding too Nats, it does say if you are on statins for cholesterol etc not to take cock.

I'm not on any meds bar asthma so barring any facial hair I'm going to keep taking it.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm on cycle #1 of taking COCK and have finally had a bit of an increase in energy and am sleeping better so that's all good. My eyebrows haven't taken over my face yet -also good. I think I'll stick to 100mg though, just to be on the safe side :thumbup:.


----------



## googly

Ok, a BFN for this cycle - that's it, I'm going to double the COCK! 

My eggs are going to be soooooo bright and sparkly.....\\:D/


----------



## loopylew2

Ladies I would jut like to say this thread is AWESOME, INFORMATIVE and just a lovely read... I have been stalking for a couple of weeks and have started COCK at 400mg and OH 100mg with no SE but have been sleeping better...

Lou


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry but I cant help it:blush: ,having cock before bedtime helps me sleep better too :blush::haha:wot about you b ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Welcome loopylew2.

400mg is a whole lotta cock :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think COCK is best, right before falling asleep, but 400mg would break me! :haha:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry but I cant help it:blush: ,having cock before bedtime helps me sleep better too :blush::haha:wot about you b ?:hugs::hugs:

Hi Despie, yes, definitely! Although I find having the cock any time of day is good for me :D first thing in the morning is also good for the all-day energy :thumbup:

Basically I am a big fan of the COCK :thumbup: :D :happydance:


----------



## loopylew2

Yes 400mg is a whole lot of COCK!! Having it first thing in the morning really does start my day with a BANG!!!..... 

lou


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but I cant help it:blush: ,having cock before bedtime helps me sleep better too :blush::haha:wot about you b ?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Despie, yes, definitely! Although I find having the cock any time of day is good for me :D first thing in the morning is also good for the all-day energy :thumbup:
> 
> Basically I am a big fan of the COCK :thumbup: :D :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

loopylew2 said:


> Yes 400mg is a whole lot of COCK!! Having it first thing in the morning really does start my day with a BANG!!!.....
> 
> lou

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think COCK is best, right before falling asleep, but 400mg would break me! :haha:

ATM I like cock anytime of day ,the bigger the dose the better :wohoo:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think COCK is best, right before falling asleep, but 400mg would break me! :haha:
> 
> ATM I like cock anytime of day ,the bigger the dose the better :wohoo:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

me wants me cock AND coq back!! I am so seriously tired I am sure the energy it was giving me would be great about now and the abstaining from the other is unfair cos all these hormones make me horny!!!

Get your cock/q whilst you can ladies!!


----------



## NorthStar

Well ladies, that's me coming up to the 2 month mark on the COCK :haha:

So far so good, I have no side effects to report.

Should I be feeling more energetic by now? IDK, I feel pretty good, but can't say I've really noticed any difference :shrug: At the same time as the COCK I started on a B Complex, I stopped that on Sunday as I was worried it might be delaying Ov.

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay for resurrecting the COCK (thread) NS! :happydance:
I'm on cycle 2 with the cock. I've noticed a bit of an increase in energy and the craptastic episodes are less than they were so it's all good :thumbup:. I didn't know that Bcomplex delays ov. My first cycle on multivits (which has whacking amounts of Bcomplex and vit C amongst other things) may have moved my ov from day 12 to day 15 so I guess that fits in...I've also got a longer LP but I'm attributing that to the AC. It's hard to know what's doing what when you're taking so many supplements :wacko:.


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I forgot about your craptastic SE on the COCK Keeks :wacko:

I don't get that on COCK, but SOY :nope: I was incapacitated with.

B complex only delays Ov in people who are sensitive to it, most women seem to take it with no SE at all. Same with AC, most women seem to Ov sooner on it. But both if you google there is definitely anecdotal evidence of it delaying Ov in some people.

I want my normal cycle back where I would be done and dusted by CD12 :cry: I wish I'd never messed with anything at all.


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> I want my normal cycle back where I would be done and dusted by CD12 :cry: I wish I'd never messed with anything at all.

I hear ya!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yeah I forgot about your craptastic SE on the COCK Keeks :wacko:
> 
> I don't get that on COCK, but SOY :nope: I was incapacitated with.
> 
> B complex only delays Ov in people who are sensitive to it, most women seem to take it with no SE at all. Same with AC, most women seem to Ov sooner on it. But both if you google there is definitely anecdotal evidence of it delaying Ov in some people.
> 
> I want my normal cycle back where I would be done and dusted by CD12 :cry: I wish I'd never messed with anything at all.

U will get it back huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

The COCK thread is back!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Wow, two months already!! It goes fast!
I have not had any side effect either, however I am taking only 100mg... just in case...


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah me too on 100g, the fear of the beard was higher than the need to improve egg health clearly :haha:


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> Yeah me too on 100g, the fear of the beard was higher than the need to improve egg health clearly :haha:

Screw that, I will take the beard, that's what laser is for LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## LLbean

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I've increased my COCK size by 50% :haha: 
I'm now on 150mg - bargain find in Costco, 90 x 150mg for £10 :thumbup:

No serious adverse effects as such, a spotty chest maybe, not sure if that's coincidence. I can cope with that though - no beard yet - but still checking daily :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

that's pretty cheap COCK there NewToAllThis :haha:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi all. Just about to order my Cock and wondered if this is good for men too or mainly for eggs? Thanks. :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

My OH is crap at taking basic multivits, so I'm not wasting money on getting him COCK that he won't take basically.

But yeah men can take it, I think it's good for energy.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Mine doesn't like taking them, doesn't think it will help but does it anyway for me. He feels really bad that his SA wasn't good so he's doing what I ask but you can tell he's not into it. I found a decently priced Maca w/ horny goat's week combo pill too. I think three pills maybe pushing it too far though.

Between the Cock & maca/goat's weed, which do you suppose is better for him?

Edit: horny goat weed. oops...

Edit 2: I can't stop laughing, picturing a week celebrating horny goats!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

My DH loves COCK :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH takes COCK, a multi, and fish oil. Big COCK is his favorite!:haha:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

DH takes FertileAid and it already contains cock...Yay! (It is expensive!!!)


----------



## dachsundmom

How much COCK is in it?


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

That's the catch of course. It lists exact amounts of the vitamins and typical supplements and the it states:

"Proprietary blend containing: L-Carnitine, Maca Rood, Grape Seed Extract, Asian Ginseng root, CoQ10 890mg."

The recommended dosing is three pills a day = 2670 mg of that blend but it doesn't break down the exact amounts. DH is currently on two pills a day but I'm thinking of upping it to the three now. I wanted to make sure he tolerated it okay.


----------



## NorthStar

Mine takes a regular multivitamin about 10 days a month (ie when he's home and when I force him to take it)

I'm going to get my next load of COCK from Amazon it is cheaper than Tesco.


----------



## dachsundmom

MTB, if you triple the ginseng, your DH might not sleep or he could develop anxiety issues, depending on how sensitive he is to it. Please be careful.:hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Thanks Dmom. :hugs: He's been on two pills a day for about 6 weeks now and is doing okay. I'll mention it to him so he'll be on the lookout for anything if we add another pill.


----------



## dachsundmom

Just don't give the extra dose in the afternoon and it should be ok.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> MTB, if you triple the ginseng, your DH might not sleep or he could develop anxiety issues, depending on how sensitive he is to it. Please be careful.:hugs:

Dh and I take the fertilaid and macca ,I have found that I can only take two doses and so can dh as one they make us hyper and two we both get really angry and wound up wen taking the full dose ,I agree with b def be careful taking them after dinner time :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Glad I found this thread it had me cracking up. But it also gave me a lot of good information. I just ordered some COCK in the liquid form from Amazon.com. Wish me luck ladies and Baby Dust to all!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Buster1 said:


> Glad I found this thread it had me cracking up. But it also gave me a lot of good information. I just ordered some COCK in the liquid form from Amazon.com. Wish me luck ladies and Baby Dust to all!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

I bought some COCK today. :haha: I figured it couldn't hurt. I don't even care if I have to wax. The craptastics may leave me feeling a little differently though. I may have to wait a long time to try again, but at least I will feel like I am doing something constructive in the meantime. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> I bought some COCK today. :haha: I figured it couldn't hurt. I don't even care if I have to wax. The craptastics may leave me feeling a little differently though. I may have to wait a long time to try again, but at least I will feel like I am doing something constructive in the meantime. :thumbup:

Tell us this again, when you are stuck on the toilet for a full-day!:haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: Viking I've been fine on the COCK from a stomach point of view, I did find a chin hair on the weekend though, but the light was very bright reflecting off snow when I found it :shrug:

Now I'm opening my third packet of COCK today.

So far there is nothing much to report, I feel normal. Can't say I've noticed any increase in energy, but then it is the depths of winter here and I've not been up to much except working, and going to the gym.


----------



## googly

I have still had no symptoms that are attributable to COCK... I've just ordered a new type of COCK, very excited! Had been reading all about how most COCK is not that easily absorbed, so I'm getting one that is supposed to be better. I know some of you are on the liquid type that is supposed to be awesome, but can't get that here and would be too spensy to import. Hoping this new one is a compromise...


----------



## NorthStar

I just take my cock with breakfast and wash it down with a big latte and think to my stomach "absorb this" :rofl:


----------



## Viking15

googly said:


> I have still had no symptoms that are attributable to COCK... I've just ordered a new type of COCK, very excited! Had been reading all about how most COCK is not that easily absorbed, so I'm getting one that is supposed to be better. I know some of you are on the liquid type that is supposed to be awesome, but can't get that here and would be too spensy to import. Hoping this new one is a compromise...

Please enlighten us with what you have read. A synopsis would be awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> I have still had no symptoms that are attributable to COCK... I've just ordered a new type of COCK, very excited! Had been reading all about how most COCK is not that easily absorbed, so I'm getting one that is supposed to be better. I know some of you are on the liquid type that is supposed to be awesome, but can't get that here and would be too spensy to import. Hoping this new one is a compromise...

Googly it's great u are excited about your new cock ,I think change is great :thumbup:Am getting bored of my old cock too :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I just take my cock with breakfast and wash it down with a big latte and think to my stomach "absorb this" :rofl:

O that's disgusting ,I have to break my cock up ,I can't swallow it whole honestly the tabs are sooo big ,:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Mine are little squishy capsules, kind of like an oil capsule only black, not tablets.

I got mine in Tesco 3 for 2, but they were still pretty exxy.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mine are squishy capsules too but they're dark red. COCK really does come in all shapes, sizes and colours.


----------



## NorthStar

That is very true, there are many different kinds of cock out there, but they are all good in their own ways :haha:


----------



## googly

The COCK I take is hard and yellow! :haha:

I'm not sure about 'squishy' COCK................. ?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Viking15 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> I have still had no symptoms that are attributable to COCK... I've just ordered a new type of COCK, very excited! Had been reading all about how most COCK is not that easily absorbed, so I'm getting one that is supposed to be better. I know some of you are on the liquid type that is supposed to be awesome, but can't get that here and would be too spensy to import. Hoping this new one is a compromise...
> 
> Please enlighten us with what you have read. A synopsis would be awesome. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey Viking, I think it was mainly the description of Qunol that started me off (the liquid COCK that some on here have). If you read their description: https://www.amazon.com/Qunol-Absorp...TSIQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323381764&sr=8-4
I know that's a commercial 'selling point', but I did then subsequently read similar bits and pieces about it being difficult for the body to adsorb, so a lot of it is often lost.

Best thing is to make sure you always take it with food, preferably fatty food... it is fat-soluble so is absorbed better that way.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay, more reasons to eat pizza, fish and chips and chocolate.
:thumbup:


----------



## googly

Indeed! Chocolate and COCK - a perfect combination! :D


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly said:


> Indeed! Chocolate and COCK - a perfect combination! :D

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

My last COCK was black. The bigger COCK is white :shrug:
I like to try all types of COCK :haha:


----------



## Gingersnaps

I just ordered some New Chapter organics from Amazon - b complex with CoQ10 added. Have been taking synthetic sups - as we are discussing colors/shape - mine are long - thin and yellow.


----------



## Buster1

Yay my liquid cock came in the mail today. Too bad I'm at work so I won't be able to start taking it til Sunday. Boo


----------



## Desperado167

NewToAllThis said:


> My last COCK was black. The bigger COCK is white :shrug:
> I like to try all types of COCK :haha:

:):)


----------



## NorthStar

I'm ordering some more COCK from the USA today, it is much cheaper on the website DM recommended even with paying the international shipping.

Yay for me getting some American COCK :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'm ordering some more COCK from the USA today, it is much cheaper on the website DM recommended even with paying the international shipping.
> 
> Yay for me getting some American COCK :happydance:

U lucky bitch :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Be careful of what company/brand you order from. In the US, herbs and supplements are not regulated very well and what it says you get on the bottle is not always correct. It will probably be CoQ10 but not necessarily the amount specified. Florida girl posted a list of trusted companies - and Consumer Reports has from time to time good reviews.


----------



## NorthStar

I have got them from a reputable company, which are the US subsidiary of H&B, so I'm happy with that.

So, went up to 200mg today, and will go up to 400mg when my new COCK arrives, but IDK with the Christmas post how long it will take :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Any side effects of going up to 200 mg? I am still just taking 100


----------



## NorthStar

Today was the first day of 200mg Sus, I felt a bit tired and flat this morning, but then that might just be from a long week at work and also stressing about D in the storm :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

So far, I am ok on the 240mg...my caps are 120 each.


----------



## NorthStar

My new caps which will be here in a week or two, are 400g so I only have to take 1.

My current COCK is 100mg so I'm taking 2 now.


----------



## Buster1

I'm going to start my Cock on Sunday. I hope I don't get any side effects. Especially the craps. I just got my IBS under control don't need to have any other potty issues. LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Hope you go ok with it Buster, I've been fine from a digestive pov, no COCK related issues so far, I'll post back if anything occurs now I'm on 200mg!


----------



## keekeesaurus

I had a craptastic time initially but that settled down fairly quickly (thank God) but I was thinking about upping my COCK to 200mg from the start of the next cycle. Interested to hear how you get on NS!


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> So far, I am ok on the 240mg...my caps are 120 each.

No crapstastic and no beard? :haha:

I have just started with 100mg myself.


----------



## dachsundmom

No craptastic on the higher dose, LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Day 2 on the higher dose and I feel quite normal today, so I will say that the fatigue of yesterday was down to a hectic week and not the COCK.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Day 2 on the higher dose and I feel quite normal today, so I will say that the fatigue of yesterday was down to a hectic week and not the COCK.

Too much cock makes me really tired too Hun :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Day 2 on the higher dose and I feel quite normal today, so I will say that the fatigue of yesterday was down to a hectic week and not the COCK.
> 
> Too much cock makes me really tired too Hun :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::blush:


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies, as of friday i have upped my cock dosage to 600mg and no side effects......

Northstar you mentioned reputable american sites to buy from, could you post the link???

lou


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.puritan.com/

This is the site I buy from and now NS as well. They are very reputable.


----------



## loopylew2

Oh excellent.. thankyou dachsundmom...... 

lou


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.puritan.com/
> 
> This is the site I buy from and now NS as well. They are very reputable.

Even with paying £20 for shipping, it still worked out cheaper to get my COCK and DHEA from these guys :thumbup: 

Caution though, the website keeps suggesting you buy more and more, and then egging you on to buy other stuff too, it ended up being a very expensive saving for me :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I started on the cock this week! :thumbup: 100 mg/day for starters but I'll start upping it after a week, assuming I don't have any craptastic issues. I'm lactose intolerant, so I'm often quite craptastic already without any additional help! 

Oh, and my cock is green.... :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

HA, I am also lactose intolerant, so I take a Lactaid, before I take any supplements, just to be safe.

My COCK is white, but huge!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Interesting, no one has had a green cock before that I'm aware off :haha:

Right now my British cock is black, IDK what colour my American cock will be :rofl: but this joke just never stops being funny :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

dachsundmom said:


> HA, I am also lactose intolerant, so I take a Lactaid, before I take any supplements, just to be safe.
> 
> My COCK is white, but huge!:haha:

My cock is actually labeled lactose free, gluten free, soy free, and everything else free - God only knows how it's all being held together! I should buy stock in Lactaid, I use so much of that stuff... but sadly I have had to accept that there is just not enough Lactaid in all the world that would allow me to enjoy an entire milkshake anymore... I just have to take sips of hubby's as a special treat. And I really love ice cream. :sad1:



NorthStar said:


> Interesting, no one has had a green cock before that I'm aware off :haha:
> 
> Right now my British cock is black, IDK what colour my American cock will be :rofl: but this joke just never stops being funny :haha:

I didn't remember reading about any green cock - I was so surprised when I opened mine up! And you're right - it's always funny! :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Interesting, no one has had a green cock before that I'm aware off :haha:
> 
> Right now my British cock is black, IDK what colour my American cock will be :rofl: but this joke just never stops being funny :haha:

My cock is huge sometimes I gag wen I am trying to swallow it :haha::blush:


----------



## googly

Green cock! That's a new one... it is funny how many different sizes and shapes COCK comes in :D

I can't wait to see what my new COCK will look like now........

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Um, I think my COCK may be giving me the craptastics :loo: :shy:
My COCK is powerful.


----------



## NorthStar

:cry: that's no good Viking - what dosage are you on?


----------



## Viking15

NorthStar said:


> :cry: that's no good Viking - what dosage are you on?

Just 100mg. My COCK is supposedly organic. It is powerful stuff. I am hoping it will just take a few days for my body to adjust.


----------



## NorthStar

Damn, yeah hope the effects wear off soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking...it took me about a month before the crapping stopped.


----------



## NorthStar

OMG Viking can't spend a month crapping when she's flying! 

I'm thinking of the cabin pressure here :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> OMG Viking can't spend a month crapping when she's flying!
> 
> I'm thinking of the cabin pressure here :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

She'll need astronaut diapers.


----------



## kiki04

OMG you ladies are hularious!! I dont frequent this forum, but saw the CoQ10 so I opened it... my mom takes this and I never knew for what. Not for fertility as she is done... but to my surprise when I opened it all I saw was things like "My COCK is too big to swallow whole" and "I'm getting bored with my COCK" and how powerful your COCK is and so on and so fourth.. OMG just the laugh I needed at 9am :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

The COCK is good for one and all, I discovered yesterday that even my brother is taking it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad we could help!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> The COCK is good for one and all, I discovered yesterday that even my brother is taking it :haha:

That's why he's not married! :dohh::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

And, I told my friend who's TTC at 41 and she promptly whipped hers out and said she was already on it! 

Not for TTC but for general energy :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is she growing a beard yet?


----------



## NorthStar

No beard, she's obsessed with that kind of stuff so I would have received a text about any SE.


----------



## Viking15

Wow. A whole month of the craptastics doesn't sound like boat loads of fun. However, if having a healthier egg at the end of it is what I will get I will put up with it. Austronaut diapers it is. :rofl: The doctor did insinuate that I may have had a poorly egg get fertilized. That freaked me out.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Wow. A whole month of the craptastics doesn't sound like boat loads of fun. However, if having a healthier egg at the end of it is what I will get I will put up with it. Austronaut diapers it is. :rofl: The doctor did insinuate that I may have had a poorly egg get fertilized. That freaked me out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That may be doctor speak for "we don't know" but it doesn't hurt to try the supplement, since it's supposed to be good for general health too.

Wait til things, hmm stabilise before you up the dosage though :wacko:


----------



## googly

Hey NS, your brother likes the COCK??

:haha:

What does he take it for?

Has he had any SE, hair growth, craptastics etc?!


----------



## NorthStar

To be fair, he's only on 30mg, which is the standard sized COCK sold in supermarkets here. And being a bloke he's unlikely to notice facial hair. He's been on it for ages, and no SE to report :thumbup:


----------



## googly

30mg is indeed a very small COCK... Wouldn't do us girls :D


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly said:


> 30mg is indeed a very small COCK... Wouldn't do us girls :D

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Nope, I recommended that he consider a bigger COCK, especially in the winter months :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Nope, I recommended that he consider a bigger COCK, especially in the winter months :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Aww a nice big cock on those cold winter nights :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you're killing me tonight T :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: you're killing me tonight T :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## tupi

do you take coenzyme Q10 all along the cycle?I mean including period?
Thank you


----------



## NorthStar

Yep it's an everyday supplement, and you need to be on it for 3 months + to get the full benefit of it.


----------



## tupi

NorthStar said:


> Yep it's an everyday supplement, and you need to be on it for 3 months + to get the full benefit of it.

Thank you
But you don't bleed more during the period because CoQ10 is a blood thinners?


----------



## NorthStar

Can't say I've noticed any difference in the 2 months I've been on it, seems to be safe enough to take every day.


----------



## googly

I am happy to report that my new COCK is long and black :D

It's also supposedly easier to absorb... so I'm taking 200mg of my new COCK and 200mg of my old COCK. Lots of COCK for me!

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha::haha::haha:

Damn girl, COCK outta both ends!


----------



## googly

You can never have too much COCK :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> You can never have too much COCK :thumbup:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Damn girl, COCK outta both ends!

I swear we are all gonna get banned from the forum :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Damn girl, COCK outta both ends!
> 
> I swear we are all gonna get banned from the forum :haha:Click to expand...

Not unless someone complains.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

It's probably the funniest thread I'm on, the COCK :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Damn girl, COCK outta both ends!
> 
> I swear we are all gonna get banned from the forum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not unless someone complains.:haha:Click to expand...

I don't think they have found us yet :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## HappyAuntie

dachsundmom said:


> :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Damn girl, COCK outta both ends!


DP!! You could make a fortune in porn if you're willing to have COCK outta both ends!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 311933

:shhh::shhh::shhh::shhh:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Damn girl, COCK outta both ends!
> 
> 
> DP!! You could make a fortune in porn if you're willing to have COCK outta both ends!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Omfg :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Especially since she is taking COCK of different colors; it would be multi-cultural, politically correct porn! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

My current cock is black, but I'm not sure what colour my American cock is, will find out soon....

Let's further lower the tone of the thread with random hot guys, we haven't done that in ages.

Normally I don't find English guys at all attractive, but here is Sean Bean
https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=sean+bean&hl=en&sa=X&rls=com.microsoft:en-gb:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7SUNC_enGB383&biw=1440&bih=700&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnslo&tbnid=GPdfc_M6wqV3GM:&imgrefurl=https://www.greatestmoviedeaths.com/2011/07/sean-bean-death-reel.html&docid=ofI2UdDt-la8GM&imgurl=https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-emJQaHh--h8/Th9n_StpAhI/AAAAAAAABaE/tvtWuxFtf_Y/s1600/600full-sean-bean.jpg&w=400&h=409&ei=9g7pToSVDsbQsgbWrMSqBw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=509&vpy=332&dur=1497&hovh=227&hovw=222&tx=148&ty=125&sig=106282521591910466240&page=1&tbnh=141&tbnw=135&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, you said Sean Bean and I was thinking about the character Bean and thought you had lost your mind.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You girls know I like them cute, lol. Not pretty.

If you UK ladies have never seen Arrested Development, you should watch and episode or two...very phucking funny.


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl::rofl: Not MR BEAN :rofl::rofl:

though one of my friends had a thing for Rowan Atkinson, she was only attracted to really ugly guys.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

So I was just downloading pics of hot guys to share with you ladies and oh came back home :blush:He's just left again :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

As my DH would say..."look at whatever guys you want, bc at the end of the day, who was in you last night?" :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: he goes straight for the crotch your man :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> As my DH would say..."look at whatever guys you want, bc at the end of the day, who was in you last night?" :haha:

Ok I am going to bed with my stash before oh comes home :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Here is my contribution for your pics Despie...enjoy LOLhttps://lavishtma.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Joe-Manganiello-1-1.jpg


----------



## NorthStar

LL :thumbup: nice one.

Talking of which, my American COCK isn't here yet, should I buy some extra Brit Cock to tide me over, or do you guys think I could take a few days off the cock? I know it's cumulative...


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth ,I like :thumbup::haha:


----------



## LLbean

yes me likey very much too...yum yum :D


----------



## dachsundmom

No stopping the COCK! Head to H&B!:haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Yeah I wouldn't want to miss a day of COCK :nope:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Damn girl, COCK outta both ends!
> 
> I swear we are all gonna get banned from the forum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not unless someone complains.:haha:Click to expand...

I am complaining! :growlmad: 
THere are not enough photos of hot/cute men :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

I love reading this thread it is great! I can´t stop laughing, and dribbling after seeing some photos :blush:

My COCK this time is white, fat and long :haha: and apparently easy to absorb as well :haha:

You all got me thinking about "cute blokes" hmmm will have a search now :blush::haha:


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

just wanted to say no wonder I have been feeling down I haven't been reading the right thread or getting the right advice lol I would appreciate some feedback on how to choose the right cock and how often to have it ?

Madeline xx


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: yeah once you've tried the cock you won't go back Madeline.

Well I started out on 100mg, and bought mine at Tesco in the beginning but you are in Aus, so you could ask Crystal where she got hers? So I did 100mg for the first 2 months had no SE and this month I'm doing 200mg. When my American cock arrives I have got bigger capsules to swallow :rofl: and it is 400mg

I got my American stuff from this USA website recommended by DM, even paying $20 for shipping to the UK it was a lot cheaper than the UK based websites. Though I spent a lot more money because it kept egging me on to buy bigger quantities and more stuff :haha: I just checked and they have an australian business as well.

You need at least 100mg to start off with, once a day, but maybe more?

https://www.puritan.com/


----------



## Madeline

Hi Northstar, thanks so much that sounds like alot of Cock in one go. Should I work my way up from weaker to stronger cock or can I just take full 400 mg strength cock straight up? lol

Madeline xx


----------



## NorthStar

Madeline said:


> Hi Northstar, thanks so much that sounds like alot of Cock in one go. Should I work my way up from weaker to stronger cock or can I just take full 400 mg strength cock straight up? lol
> 
> Madeline xx

Yeah I'd say start on the 100mg and work your way up,400mg is a whole lot of cock for someone who hasn't had any before :rofl:

You need to take it for 3 months, so you have time to gradually get used it it, and work your way up :thumbup:

Some have been "craptastic" on it in the begining, but I was ok.


----------



## Just_married

Me and the hubby have taken 30mg daily. And even this small dose has given us a bit of a windy city! So is this not enough to make a difference? And do the side effects settle down once you've taken it for a few months??!
Also, does anyone know of any good feedback from women after taking it for 3 months ( I understand that eggs n swimmers take around 3 months to mature?)
Thanks from a rookie cock swallower x


----------



## googly

Hi Madeline, I'm in NZ and I definitely recommend NOT getting it locally! Crazy prices down here... I get mine from www.vitaminlife.com - they seem reputable, the service is certainly awesome, loads of brands to choose from, very good prices on international postage, pretty quick as well. Have done quite a few orders with them now. And yeah even with shipping it's way cheaper than anything local.

(mind you, even so, it's still the most expensive of all the supplements I take - by far!)

If trying to choose between brands try and get one that says it's the more absorbable form. It's sometimes also called 'quinol' or 'ubiquinone' so also search under those. If possible try and get one of the FDA tested brands (may have to look that up separately) I actually didn't, i dont think it matters tooooo much, but probably is the ideal.

Good luck on the COCK!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi, I have been lurking and have posted a couple of times asking advice from you lovely ladies. I was wondering if it okay to continue taking cock if you get a bfp? I am still taking 200mg. My cock is orange!!


----------



## googly

There's no real evidence of it helping or harming in pregnancy so I think the prevailing feeling is to stop taking it - just in case.

Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Madeline

thks goggly from across the Tasman and northstar:) I am going to take your advice and order good quality cock asap:) Hopefully no side effects. I wonder should I tell my Gyno about it. I am not on anything else but she seemed particularly interested in whether I was on supplements when we met a couple of months ago. She will it seems be disappointed when we meet at the end of this month as our attempts at TTC have failed miserably. Hopefully we will get lucky this cycle..

Googly I hope you were not affected by the earthquakes etc you kiwis have had such a hard time this year I bet you will be glad to c the back of it.


Madeline xx


----------



## crystal443

Madeline..I get my COQ10 from the health food store, its high quality and I pay 34.00 for 120 capsules. The strength is 150mg, I've also ordered other supplements from Googly's site and they are great..this one in particular works out at a better price from the store:) . Just wanted to let you know so you could get started on them if you wanted.


----------



## Buster1

Well ladies just started my liquid COCK today. I have a hard time with pills so this COCK is easy for me to swallow. I would have started it earlier but I wanted to wait til I had some time off from work just in case the COCK gave me the craptastics. It's not good to be on a plane and have the craptastics. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Are you another flygirl Buster?

There's been a problem with my American Cock, they can't process my order :wacko: so I've reordered but will also have to brave Tesco this weekend and get some more ££££ British cock to tide me over :growlmad:


----------



## Madeline

Oh thanks Crystal fantastic I will get onto it asap:) 

Madeline xx


----------



## NorthStar

Madeline you can tell your gyno, COCK is a supp that many take for general health not just TTC, so it should be fine.


----------



## TessieTwo

Uk ladies, noticed at Asda today that there is a 3 for £10 offer on some vits - including cock. But I'm afraid it's only teeny, tiny cock at 30mg. But some cock is better than none I suppose :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Well spotted Tess, but I'd have to swallow a LOT of that wee cock to get my fix :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Well spotted Tess, but I'd have to swallow a LOT of that wee cock to get my fix :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> Well spotted Tess, but I'd have to swallow a LOT of that wee cock to get my fix :haha:


Probably best to think of it as "starter" cock then, designed to break in the cock virgins until they can graduate to bigger portions....


----------



## mummaiwannabe

how much is recomended for egg quality?
x


----------



## NorthStar

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Well spotted Tess, but I'd have to swallow a LOT of that wee cock to get my fix :haha:
> 
> 
> Probably best to think of it as "starter" cock then, designed to break in the cock virgins until they can graduate to bigger portions....Click to expand...

:rofl: "Cock Lite"


----------



## NorthStar

mummaiwannabe said:


> how much is recomended for egg quality?
> x

Anything from 100mg - 600mg a day.

I started on 100mg, now on 200mg and going up to 400mg soon.


----------



## mummaiwannabe

how long bfore ivf should i take it,, im not havin ivf til the summer x


----------



## LLbean

It takes 3 months for eggs to mature so if you can do 3 months before IVF.


----------



## mummaiwannabe

has anyone had any sucess taking it
xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

TessieTwo said:


> Uk ladies, noticed at Asda today that there is a 3 for £10 offer on some vits - including cock. But I'm afraid it's only teeny, tiny cock at 30mg. But some cock is better than none I suppose :haha:

Everybody knows size doesn't matter - it's what you do with it....


----------



## LLbean

HappyAuntie said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Uk ladies, noticed at Asda today that there is a 3 for £10 offer on some vits - including cock. But I'm afraid it's only teeny, tiny cock at 30mg. But some cock is better than none I suppose :haha:
> 
> Everybody knows size doesn't matter - it's what you do with it....Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Buster1

NorthStar said:


> Are you another flygirl Buster?
> 
> There's been a problem with my American Cock, they can't process my order :wacko: so I've reordered but will also have to brave Tesco this weekend and get some more ££££ British cock to tide me over :growlmad:

I am a fly girl North Star. I'm glad I have some time off before the big holiday rush. Sorry about your American Cock. But I'm sure your British cock will keep getting the job done for now. :winkwink:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Well spotted Tess, but I'd have to swallow a LOT of that wee cock to get my fix :haha:
> 
> 
> Probably best to think of it as "starter" cock then, designed to break in the cock virgins until they can graduate to bigger portions....Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: "Cock Lite"Click to expand...

"Fun size" cock! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

HappyAuntie said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Uk ladies, noticed at Asda today that there is a 3 for £10 offer on some vits - including cock. But I'm afraid it's only teeny, tiny cock at 30mg. But some cock is better than none I suppose :haha:
> 
> Everybody knows size doesn't matter - it's what you do with it....Click to expand...


And having more than one cock at a time is always an option!


----------



## googly

I have no way of knowing for sure, but I'm putting my BFP down to COCK :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Go COCK go:happydance::happydance: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Does anyone know if it matters whether I have morning or evening COCK? I'm not always up to it after breakfast.:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

I always have mine at breakfast time because that is the only time of day I usually have a hot beverage, and the label on my cock says to take with food.


----------



## dachsundmom

I usually take mine in the morning, but I didn't know if it mattered.


----------



## Sus09

I am morning girl for COCK as well:haha::blush:


----------



## LLbean

I have mine before going to bed ;-)


----------



## Buster1

I have my Cock at dinner time. Don't know if it makes a difference what time you take the cock. But I guess it shouldn't matter just as long as you get it in. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

talking about egg quality https://www.squidoo.com/egg-health


----------



## HappyAuntie

Cock is fat-soluble, so it needs to be taken with food... if you take it on an empty stomach, it won't be absorbed by your body as well. I also read that it's best to split large doses into two smaller doses for better absorption, so I take half with breakfast and half with dinner.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for sharing that article LL. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## LLbean

Well I take my two tablespoons at night and it is the highly absorbable type so I hope its doing what its supposed to.

On another note, maybe TMI but does having a cold increase ewcm? Woke up with one today and oh my God ...slip and slide here!


----------



## dachsundmom

It might, bc your body is producing more fluids.


----------



## Sus09

I think the COCK has givenme the Craptastics...:cry::haha::blush:

I doubled my dose a week or two ago....I will carry on with a higher dose, but if it does not stop I wil lhave to reduce it again... Otherwise I will keep running to the loo in work :haha:


----------



## Sus09

LL thanks for the article, it is very intesting, I have just read it!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies on the cock, I'm a little bit concerned about the medical article pasted into this forum which seems to indicate that COQ10 is better for egg health in IVF cycles than natural TTC.

I'll be doing a bit of googling tonight and will let you know what I find.

https://www.network54.com/Forum/53068/thread/1242495238/dose+of+coenzyme+q+10-


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope:


----------



## crystal443

The acupunturist if that's a word put DH on 150mg a day and told me to take 75mg which I take 150mg because that's the strength I buy for DH. Anyway long story short FS told DH to continue them but he did tell me I could stop taking them if I wanted:shrug: I'm still taking the 150mg dose because I think they do help with cell health etc and that has to be a good thing. FS did say that they work great for sperm health:shrug: FS differ on what they think works so I'm going to stick with it:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

I was told my FS that it would help the egg even if you are not going to do IVF. I mean you need to cultivate the healthy eggs in order to do IVF in the first place or use a donor egg!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> I was told my FS that it would help the egg even if you are not going to do IVF. I mean you need to cultivate the healthy eggs in order to do IVF in the first place or use a donor egg!

yes I agree...well I hope it has been helping mine BIG TIME!


----------



## NorthStar

I still think it's a good supplement for general health, I'm just a little concerned that it might not be the right one for natural TTC, ie when my follicles are not getting monitored.

Having said that, I have a TON of it so I'm not going to stop completely.


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar said:


> I still think it's a good supplement for general health, I'm just a little concerned that it might not be the right one for natural TTC, ie when my follicles are not getting monitored.
> 
> Having said that, I have a TON of it so I'm not going to stop completely.

Exactly:thumbup:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> I still think it's a good supplement for general health, I'm just a little concerned that it might not be the right one for natural TTC, ie when my follicles are not getting monitored.
> 
> Having said that, I have a TON of it so I'm not going to stop completely.

It's not going to increase the quantity or size of them though is it? I thought it was something to do with the 'mitochondrial energy' of them... or... something...?


----------



## NorthStar

Well the link I posted had some interesting theory on there, that made me think twice about going up to 400mg.


----------



## tupi

NorthStar said:


> Ladies on the cock, I'm a little bit concerned about the medical article pasted into this forum which seems to indicate that COQ10 is better for egg health in IVF cycles than natural TTC.
> 
> I'll be doing a bit of googling tonight and will let you know what I find.
> 
> https://www.network54.com/Forum/53068/thread/1242495238/dose+of+coenzyme+q+10-

:nope:


----------



## Garnet

NorthStar said:


> Well the link I posted had some interesting theory on there, that made me think twice about going up to 400mg.[/QUOTE
> Didn' t the article say that Mac a might help. No matter if you are doing if or not they harvest a egg from the same place however with ivf' they test the eggs to determine which ones are viable healthy eggs. When doing it naturally you have to pray it is a healthy egg that you are fertilizing. So my guess is to try to get as healthy as you can with diet, exercise and the supplements they suggested.


----------



## googly

I still think the original article (first post in this thread) is pretty persuasive...


----------



## Sus09

OMG NorthStar!!! 
That article is worrying... 
I do have to admit that since taking CoQ10 my cycles are getting slightly longer about 3 days... I have noticed that before reading the article... 
What are your views girls about the COCK after reading the article?


----------



## NorthStar

Well Sus, my cycles aren't longer per se, but it is taking me longer to ovulate, and I blamed BCP (from 4 months ago) Bvits, whatever, but I also wonder if the COCK might have been a factor.

What I've decided to do is to take COCK CD1-6 then stop until Ov, and take again Ov - AF, so maybe out my 28 day cycle I'll be off it for 7 days :shrug: and seeing how that goes this month. Though to be fair this is also my first Clomid cycle so there is more than one variable here.

I don't know what to do because I do think it's one of the better supplements, I just wish I could get my hands on some more conclusive stats.

Anything I find I'll share on this thread of course.


----------



## Desperado167

That's one thing that worries me. Longer cycles ,I really couldn't cope mine are so long already :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

IDK babes, because I have other things happening that could have affected things, so I can't say for sure what it was :shrug:

You chart, so if anything is amiss you will pick it up pretty quickly, and so far you have been ok with it.


----------



## Reb S

Hoo hoo!!! I'm just trying to find out about DHEA and I find this thread and all I'm reading about is COCK!!! Love it x


----------



## dachsundmom

Is the whole idea behind the COCK, more =better? Would 100mg do anything or does it have to go into the 200+ range?

I can't have too much COCK, now that the jizz is dead.:nope::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: yeah we're all on the COCK, but some of the ladies are on DHEA as well so you can probably get an answer on that stuff on here too Reb S.

I'm not on DHEA neither is DM, we are too afraid of the bacne/beard/male pattern baldness SEs.


----------



## NorthStar

Most COCK articles say 100mg for general health and for TTC 300-600mg.


----------



## Garnet

NorthStar said:


> IDK babes, because I have other things happening that could have affected things, so I can't say for sure what it was :shrug:
> 
> You chart, so if anything is amiss you will pick it up pretty quickly, and so far you have been ok with it.

Northstar,
Clomid can mess with your cycles too. I was on Clomid and it made my periods either longer or shorter... I was on three rounds of it... I also took it to take a FSH test this past summer when I was seeing the Fertility clinic.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks ladies - I'll have a long peruse of this thread before I decide anything. Definitely gonna get me some COCK, tho. tee hee.
Not sure I want to be bald and spotty...


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Garnet, this is my first cycle with the Clomid, so I'm hoping that it will fix whatever has caused the problem in the first place (hormonal BCP or supps or stress :wacko: take your pic) over the previous few months.


----------



## LLbean

I'm taking DHEA too...still here with loads of hair on my head lol

75mgs a day


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm taking DHEA too...still here with loads of hair on my head lol
> 
> 75mgs a day

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Proof!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

just saying...taking the max amount and all btw LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks LL, your hair looks good, but every "herbal" supplement I've tried has had some bad side effect on me so I'm not taking the chance :haha:

Whereas give me all the artificial crap that's in Clomid, and I'm right as rain, I'm feeling good, where other women are beating people to death with bricks and feeling like shite.

Aaaah the human body, it truly is a mystery.


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> Thanks LL, your hair looks good, but every "herbal" supplement I've tried has had some bad side effect on me so I'm not taking the chance :haha:
> 
> Whereas give me all the artificial crap that's in Clomid, and I'm right as rain, I'm feeling good, where other women are beating people to death with bricks and feeling like shite.
> 
> Aaaah the human body, it truly is a mystery.

LOL yes it is, especially the FEMALE human body...try to explain some of what we go through to a guy :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Definitely, they just don't get it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::growlmad::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean u are stunning and your hair is gorgeous ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

LL, you have amazing hair! and the photo is so cute!

NorthStar, I get side effects of herbal suplements as well. My cycles used to be very regular, 30 days, and maybe with only one day early/late in some cycles.

Since I started TTC, I started with suplements, and my cycles are all over the place! they vary from 29 days to 40 my longest! (I have to say most vary from 29 to 35), I am not sure which one is causing the irregular cycles...

It might be just my brain... Once I know I am out, I get so stressed waiting for AF so I can start a new cycle, that probalby I delay it myslef! who knows:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks all...well I got it cut a bit today...the length was getting out of hand and since I am not Kim Kardashian I can not have my own personal stylist to do it for me 24/7... it was longer than my arms would reach HAHAHA


----------



## NorthStar

:flower: Sus yep I think that I shouldn't have messed with anything in the first place :wacko: 

Anyway, I've got such a massive supply of COCK arriving that I might as well keep taking it, but I will waiting until after Ov to start it up again.

D looked at my pile of supplements yesterday and said I was turning into a "pill pusher" as I tried to get him onto Omega 3 and the COCK (he flat out refuses, but hey I've him on the multivits and the extra Vitamin D, so that is major progress). :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, take what you can get, lol


----------



## wishing35

Hello ladies  I am new, quick background.....TTC forEVER!! (about 6 years!) didn't get pregnant once :-( had all the tests, nothing wrong with me, was due to have IVF about 3 years ago and when I was waiting for AF to arrive so we could get started....a BFP!!! but turned out to be a molar pregnancy (talk about bad luck, no pregnancy for years and then I when we manage it, it's molar!)...anyway, thinking about IVF again but want to try for a bit longer on our own...

My cycles are perfect, 28 days, O around day 14, EWCM about 2 days before and +OPK's for 2 days including the day of ovulation. This month I had EWCM in the late evening of CD 11 but not loads and still a bit mixed with milky Cm (TMI) so I thought it would carry on the next day and get more stretchy and clear so didn't BD ...had a bit more in the morning of CD12 but was quite dry by time DH got home from work!! anyway BD CD12 (faint OPK but not positive despite EWCM earlier) CD13 stronger OPK+ BD again and still had +OPK on CD14 so BD then aswell (think I ovulated CD14 even though still had +OPK in evening) I am now CD15 and will do an OPK later to see if still positive. Not sure whether to BD again. Mad I missed the EWCM BD on CD11 but it seemed very early as I dont think I O'd until CD14.

My supplements are (and please suggest others!)

Angus Castus (vitex) 1000mg once a day up to O (did take 2 but reduced it as my period was early for the first time EVER and I wasnt happy)
Q10 - 100 mg 
Folic acid
Royal Jelly (not sure if to take all the time or just up to O)

I read that WHOLE milk is good for fertility.
I did take goji berries but gave up.

Sorry for the loooong message! 

PS why take baby aspirin? and why do some take protein?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wishing, has your DH had an SA? You didn't mention it.


----------



## wishing35

dachsundmom said:


> Wishing, has your DH had an SA? You didn't mention it.

sorry, yes he is very generous in that department!!! he also takes Q10, flaxseed, bee pollen, zinc, magnesium, etc.... x


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Truthfully, I don't think you'd really want to add anything to that mix and I wouldn't go the aspirin route if your doctor hasn't recommended it.

Baby aspirin, 81mg, is used with women who have had multiple MCs or a thicker uterine lining. Since it's a blood thinner, if all is well in that dept, I would leave it alone bc you don't want to thin your lining too much.

:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

I haven't had a lot of luck with supplements so I wouldn't recommend adding anything else to the mix as per DM.

Probably at this stage the doctors say you are unexplained? Since you've both checked out okay, and it sounds like assisted conception might be the next step.


----------



## wishing35

Thanks:thumbup:

I tested negative on the OPK today. SO:

CD11 EWCM started (in very late eve)
CD12 EWCM early am (dried up by Pm) neg OPK (light line) = BD
CD 13 Dry. but pos OPK in afternoon = BD
CD 14 Dry. but Pos OPK = BD (think I ov'd that day but still pos OPK in eve)
CD 15 (today) negative OPK.

So we BD'd last night, should we try again tonight or is it not worth it now the OPK is negative? :shrug:

I am using pre-seed now.


----------



## Buster1

There's nothing wrong with getting in one more bd session. Then you know all your bases are covered. It sounds like you've gotten all your bases covered with the supplements too. As the other ladies said I wouldn't add any more sounds like your doing all you can. Good luck this cycle, and happy holidays.


----------



## wishing35

thank you....might tempt him to another last ditch session! (think he needs a break though!) xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

I think the cock finally gave me the craptastics! :haha: I'd been taking 100mg/day with no SE, so I upped it to 200 mg/day... still no SE, so this week I upped it to 300 mg/day, and on the first day I took 300 mg I could hardly leave the bathroom! :rofl: It could be coincidental, as I'm lactose intolerant and I did have a spoonful of DH's ice cream that day, but idk... since we were traveling for Christmas I decided it was better to not take the risk of being craptastic while driving 18 hrs! So I'll stick to 200 mg for now and try 300 mg again when I'm safely at home and close to a bathroom all day! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> I think the cock finally gave me the craptastics! :haha: I'd been taking 100mg/day with no SE, so I upped it to 200 mg/day... still no SE, so this week I upped it to 300 mg/day, and on the first day I took 300 mg I could hardly leave the bathroom! :rofl: It could be coincidental, as I'm lactose intolerant and I did have a spoonful of DH's ice cream that day, but idk... since we were traveling for Christmas I decided it was better to not take the risk of being craptastic while driving 18 hrs! So I'll stick to 200 mg for now and try 300 mg again when I'm safely at home and close to a bathroom all day! :haha:

:haha::haha:Def think u should stick to the usual till after the hols,have a fab time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::xmas13::haha:


----------



## Derina

Bought and started the CoQ10 today. I found it in 400mg pills. Think I should take 400mg or 800mg? I saw where the usual dose was 600, but I don't think I can cut the softgels.

Thoughts?

:headspin:


----------



## dachsundmom

Derina...have you tried the COCK before? (code for CoQ10.)

That is a lot to take for a COCK virgin...unless someone has recommended you start that high. A lot of us have slowly worked our way up.:flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

^^^WdmomS

I upped my COCK to 200mg from 100mg this cycle and had the craptastics :blush:. Cripes, it was a near miss I can tell you. If I think about upping the dose again someone remind me to get out the brown trousers :haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> ^^^WdmomS
> 
> I upped my COCK to 200mg from 100mg this cycle and had the craptastics :blush:. Cripes, it was a near miss I can tell you. If I think about upping the dose again someone remind me to get out the brown trousers :haha:.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Buster1

Happy new year!!!! My wish for 2012 is bfps for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

I've noticed a side effect of my COCK, a spotty chest :blush: its horrible.
Stopped taking it for a week and it cleared up so its definitely the COCK.
Back on it now, I figured I can cope with the spots if it gives me my forever baby.

Happy New Year to you all. BFP's all round this year hopefully :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The acne could very well be the COCK.


----------



## Reb S

Blimey, Dachsundmom - has your Doxie really got blue eyes?! Wow. Sorry to take subject off COCK for the moment...


----------



## dachsundmom

Reb S said:


> Blimey, Dachsundmom - has your Doxie really got blue eyes?! Wow. Sorry to take subject off COCK for the moment...

No, this is a doxie I found on the internet, lol. Mine looks just as possessed, but the blue eyes got me.:haha:


----------



## Reb S

Quite relieved!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Reb S said:


> Quite relieved!!!

:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

ok for the COCK experts LOL

I stopped it while out of town (since you can't take liquids on the plane) and started back up again last night...could that have cause the temp drop? because I have no spotting or anything LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, if it were only a one day drop, I'd say maybe...but today is the 2nd one. However, isn't it a little early for AF?

What is your CM doing and no, I don't need a visual.:haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, if it were only a one day drop, I'd say maybe...but today is the 2nd one. However, isn't it a little early for AF?
> 
> What is your CM doing and no, I don't need a visual.:haha::hugs:

oh dang it and I had the camera ready and everything LOL

actually I am dry, no spotting at all


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

Then IDK if that is an AF dip...it might just be the after-effects of the holiday.:flower:


----------



## LLbean

well I know I'm not pregnant, that's for sure, but also AF should not be here yet...I hope...since the acupuncture should be regulating all of that


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you start everything on CD1?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Do you start everything on CD1?

Yup...so waiting to see when to start now


----------



## dachsundmom

Well then, if you are sure it's a BFN, I hope that temp drop is AF, do you can get this shit rolling, lol.


----------



## LLbean

yeah I just get bummed if it is a short cycle as it makes me fear things may not have improved


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> yeah I just get bummed if it is a short cycle as it makes me fear things may not have improved

First and foremost, I think you should stop putting all of this on yourself...and the drugs will pick up any slack...you got this!:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, and remember that travel can phuck things up....It ALWAYS does for me. 

However....Are your instincts telling you "not yet"?


----------



## LLbean

thanks...I have my moments... I just have a hubby who says "well if it doesn't happen this time then we are done" so he gets to me LOL


----------



## Indigo77

:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:grr::grr::grr:


----------



## LLbean

lol He's ok...lets see how it goes


----------



## crystal443

LL- It will be better this time, I was asking FS about egg quality because I had so few and then they kinda fizzled and didn't do much and he said that it does vary cycle to cycle..so shit quality one cycle doesn't mean next cycle will be like that. you've done everything you can so now it's up to the doctors :) IVF is just so stressful at the best of times but we can do this, and if you can get some frosties then your all set for a BFP now and some frosties for in a few years :)


----------



## LLbean

Bump


----------



## NorthStar

Well I've ran out of cock ladies, my big American cock was apparently shipped on 20 December but no sign of it as yet 1 month later, maybe it's on the wee boat that those guys are rowing across the Atlantic?

I miss the cock I think it did give me more energy, regardless of the egg issue.

But, I'm also very interested to hear how your embies go this time around LL, you've done such a lot to improve egg quality :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not on the COCK anymore, but DH is taking more COCK than ever.:haha:


----------



## Just_married

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not on the COCK anymore, but DH is taking more COCK than ever.:haha:

I'm kinda same Dmom, I'm taking much less COCK than my hubby now. He likes a huge amount, but my tummy isn't happy with it so I'm starting with much less COCK and building up to bigger and bigger COCK. :haha: Hopefully be taking as much as him soon :haha:


----------



## LLbean

NS I will definitely keep everyone posted


----------



## Reb S

Did COCK make anyone's O earlier?


----------



## NorthStar

Nope, no effect on Ov posted by anyone on the thread from memory.


----------



## Buster1

Good luck with your IVF LL. I'm looking to start IVF sometime in Feburary so I will be following your story. Again good luck and loads of baby dust.


----------



## LLbean

Thanks and best of luck to you as well :D


----------



## Desperado167

Best of luck lovely lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Hi Ladies, 
Hilarious thread about COCK!!! :rofl: I am also in the "starting a little later in life" crowd and I bought some cock to try. I have a question about the cock I am taking (it is red by the way!). I noticed that one of the ingredients is soybean oil probably used to make the capsule. Do you think the soy in it is going to cause an issue with taking it for ttc? Thanks!


----------



## Briss

Hello Ladies

I have been enjoying the COCK for 2 circles now but have not noticed any difference yet, may be it's because my COCK is quite small I started with 30 and then (after reading this forum) moved to 60. 

My question is do you all take "Co-enzyme Q10" or "Ubiquinol". It seems that most suggest that "Ubiquinol" is a better choice although I have read that both are exactly the same. a bit confusing really. Any advice?


----------



## Viking15

Babyhopes, I don't know about the soy. That is a good question. I don't know how much soy is in there... 
I have only been taking 100mg of COCK a day. I think I may need some bigger COCK... I don't have any more SE from it, so I think I may start taking some more after my next AF if the witch lands.


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Viking, thank you so much for the reply! Yes, the COCK I am taking is 100mg, too, because I am usually sensitive to smaller doses of stuff. I only took it a few days last month on CD1 - CD5 because I just wasn't sure about the whole soybean ingredient thing (but I bought two for one bottles, so I sure hope I can use it!!!). Now, I am taking it again this cycle but still nervous about the soy (since it is different then Soy Isoflavones which I know some people actually take to enhance ovulation). So, I think I will only take it a few days again while I can do some more research (google - LOL) to see if the soy is an issue. 

Thanks again for your help & hoping you get your bfp soon and good luck with taking some bigger COCK, if needed!!!:haha:


----------



## Viking15

BabyHopes4Me said:


> Viking, thank you so much for the reply! Yes, the COCK I am taking is 100mg, too, because I am usually sensitive to smaller doses of stuff. I only took it a few days last month on CD1 - CD5 because I just wasn't sure about the whole soybean ingredient thing (but I bought two for one bottles, so I sure hope I can use it!!!). Now, I am taking it again this cycle but still nervous about the soy (since it is different then Soy Isoflavones which I know some people actually take to enhance ovulation). So, I think I will only take it a few days again while I can do some more research (google - LOL) to see if the soy is an issue.
> 
> Thanks again for your help & hoping you get your bfp soon and good luck with taking some bigger COCK, if needed!!!:haha:


Maybe you can call the company and ask the info you need about the soy?


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Great idea! I do see that they have an 800 number listed on the bottle. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Dawn2411

I'm a bit confused. So is the article is saying that coq10 can cause us not to ovulate? If so then as long as we are temping and our temp. goes up around o then we know it's not causing us not to o right? Sorry if this is a stupid question lol.


----------



## Dawn2411

Bump


----------



## Viking15

NS, was our resident expert on COCK. I don't know where she got off to. I don't have the answer to your question, but I still ovulate taking the COCK.


----------



## Dawn2411

Thank you viking:)


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> NS, was our resident expert on COCK. I don't know where she got off to. I don't have the answer to your question, but I still ovulate taking the COCK.

I wish she would come back ,I really miss her ,:cry:


----------



## peanutpup

I've been on cock:blush: for 5 mths (2mths 200mg daily and then increased to 400mg daily) and have no side effects. I too was concerned about the soy in the capsules but I read that coq10 is fat soluable so it needs to be mixed with a fat to be absorbed. I looked everywhere for cock that did not have soy and could not find any so I decided to continue taking as the pluses were bigger than any concern I had with the soy and also I did not see any change in o with taking cock. :flower:


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies :flower:

I keep reading about COCK so would like some info. :winkwink: 

I am on 50mg Clomid.
Pregnacare Original
Royal Jelly Capsules - 1000mg a day

What dosage COCK do you suggest for me? 

Also OH is taking Wellman Conception, which includes 2mg COCK
250mg Peruvian Maca
Does he need extra COCK?

Thanks in advance. :happydance:


----------



## Nita

Please can someone tell me if i can take these during my whole cycle or if i have to stop after I ovulate in case i am pregnant

i am starting to take 120mg per day- i just ovulated and tried this month wandering whether to wait and see if i have a BFP and then start next cycle if not or if to start taking now mid cycle?

thanks in advance


----------



## Viking15

From the information gathered you can take the COCK until you get your BFP then it is recommended you stop. Good luck!


----------



## Just_married

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> 
> I keep reading about COCK so would like some info. :winkwink:
> 
> I am on 50mg Clomid.
> Pregnacare Original
> Royal Jelly Capsules - 1000mg a day
> 
> What dosage COCK do you suggest for me?
> 
> Also OH is taking Wellman Conception, which includes 2mg COCK
> 250mg Peruvian Maca
> Does he need extra COCK?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :happydance:

Hi heavenly,

Most studies show anything over 100mg per day, if you can tolerate more then take more. It can have the side effect that it upsets your tummy so it's a case of trial & error to see what you can tolerate.

I personally tried it for a few months but stopped as I couldnt even tolerate a small dose without being full of wind & running to loo. My DH also takes wellman conception and he is taking 100mg coQ10 a day too.

The cheapest place I have seen it is Tesco's own brand. They usually have a 3 for 2 offer too so you could either buy your pregnacare/wellman/coq10 on the deal and get the coq10 free or you could buy varying dosage strengths of coq10 (eg 30, 50,100) so you can build up your dose to see how much you can tolerate.

My hubby has been taking them & wellman for 4 months and stopped drinking 2 months ago, he is having his first sperm analysis next month so I will let you know if the docs think it's helping.

JM


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> Hi heavenly,
> 
> Most studies show anything over 100mg per day, if you can tolerate more then take more. It can have the side effect that it upsets your tummy so it's a case of trial & error to see what you can tolerate.
> 
> My hubby has been taking them & wellman for 4 months and stopped drinking 2 months ago, he is having his first sperm analysis next month so I will let you know if the docs think it's helping.
> 
> JM

I have bought 100mg C0 Q10
Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6
Royal Jelly
Bee Propolis

OH had a SA done 2 years ago which was fine but there was room for improvement. He is getting another one done next week. He has cut down on his drinking, has given up smoking and has been taking Wellman for quite a few months. As with you, will be interesting to see what it says! x


----------



## Heramys

Hi everyone! 
I'm sort of new here - hangs out in the Vasectomy reversal discussion group. 

I'm 36 and I've just found out that I've got high FSH (16) and my OH has just had his reversal done and we're on TTC cycle 1 after that. 

Now: I have noticed a different in my cycles last year or so. Haven't paid any attention to them until now. However I do believe that I ovulated around CD 11-14 before on a 26-27 day cycle. 
This is my first cycle of charting and I took evening primrose oil CD1-12, then stopped as I think that might delayed my ovulation to cycle day 17. I'm now 9DPO and I think my AF is due today or tomorrow as I'm spotting since yesterday. Which would of course indicate a short luteal phase - not good :nope:

I'm not going to take the EPO anymore. However I'm thinking of taking B6 50mg, to improve egg quality (perhaps) and lengthen the luteal phase, just in case. 
Also I'm going to take 200 mg of co-enzyme q10 a day. 

Have any of you ladies, or anyone else experienced any side effects from the:
1. Co-enzyme q10 

2. B6 (I do not want to delay ovulation again....or do anything else that might cause a problem)

in addition I'm not taking any pregnacare conception as I heard a lot of women saying it delayed or inhibited their ovulation (!). I'm just taking ordinary pregnancy vitamins.

OH is on wellman conception since a few weeks back. :thumbup: 

would appreciate your opinions on this. :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

heramys - hi! i know this thread is about q10 but i'm zooming in on what you said about pregnancare!? how would a conception aid cause problems with ovulation? i'm not saying you are wrong but i'm concerned about that statement since i've been taking it since january. is there a thread on it? i'd like to read up on it.

thanks.:flower:


----------



## Heramys

Hi, yes there is a thread. I can't remember it now, but I found it when searching for _posts _containing "pregnacare conception" and there was quite a long thread with women who'd taken it and it totally messed up their ovulation. As I had this possibly with EPO (which also seem to do the same according to a lot of women when searching the boards) I'm not taking any chances with that. 

Some women have experienced very good results with them though, but I'm not taking any extra risks. 
:winkwink:


----------



## Heramys

sorry for the off topic ladies, but by request: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/201624-pregnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html


----------



## sumatwsimit

Heramys said:


> sorry for the off topic ladies, but by request: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/201624-pregnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html

thanks :thumbup: i'm going to read it with a nice cup of tea. :)


----------



## heavenly

Just_married said:


> Hi heavenly,
> 
> Most studies show anything over 100mg per day, if you can tolerate more then take more. It can have the side effect that it upsets your tummy so it's a case of trial & error to see what you can tolerate.
> 
> I personally tried it for a few months but stopped as I couldnt even tolerate a small dose without being full of wind & running to loo. My DH also takes wellman conception and he is taking 100mg coQ10 a day too.
> 
> The cheapest place I have seen it is Tesco's own brand. They usually have a 3 for 2 offer too so you could either buy your pregnacare/wellman/coq10 on the deal and get the coq10 free or you could buy varying dosage strengths of coq10 (eg 30, 50,100) so you can build up your dose to see how much you can tolerate.
> 
> 
> JM

I am on 100mg but keep reading I need to up it. Thank you for the info re Tesco's. :flower:


----------



## l8bloomer

heavenly, my FS recommended 600 mg for me. He also recommended that DH take the same.

Seemed like quite a high dosage but after doing some online research AND speaking with the natural pharmacist who said there's no known toxicity with high dosages, I decided to take 600 mg. :dust::dust:


----------



## heavenly

l8bloomer said:


> heavenly, my FS recommended 600 mg for me. He also recommended that DH take the same.
> 
> Seemed like quite a high dosage but after doing some online research AND speaking with the natural pharmacist who said there's no known toxicity with high dosages, I decided to take 600 mg. :dust::dust:

Thank you. :flower:


----------



## prickly

Well that's me going also thinking about upping my Q10 dose! :thumbup:
Am currently taking 120mg daily...Asda's own brand as (like Tesco) its on a 3 for £10 offer.
Have been taking this for a few months, but only upped the dose last month so given that an egg takes about 90days to form, it won't really have had any affect as yet.
Had my AMH tested in January...and at 40 years of age it came back as satisfactory /normal range at 16...woop!:happydance::happydance:
Good luck to all the Q10 ladies!:kiss:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

For those in the US, I was told the Qunol Ultra CoQ10 100 mg Ubiquinone is at BJ's Membership warehouse for $24.99 and you get a $5.00 instant coupon so the total is $19.99 plus tax. I'm picking up a box today to add to my arsenal. Let's hope I get my BFP because I'm starting to get discouraged.:cry:

D~


----------



## Heramys

well, don't know if it was me *taking out* the EPO this cycle or me *adding* Q10 and B6, but I seem to have an LH-surge now on CD 11, compared to ovulation on CD 17 last cycle. 

So definitely something positive has happened this cycle- lets see if I'm actually do ovulate and how long the luteal phase is going to be. :coffee:


----------



## l8bloomer

Heramys said:


> well, don't know if it was me *taking out* the EPO this cycle or me *adding* Q10 and B6, but I seem to have an LH-surge now on CD 11, compared to ovulation on CD 17 last cycle.
> 
> So definitely something positive has happened this cycle- lets see if I'm actually do ovulate and how long the luteal phase is going to be. :coffee:

Heramys, something similar happened to me. I stopped taking the prenancy vitamins, DHEA, Vit B, basically everything that could potentially mess with my period, and I OV this month on CD15, compared to OV on CD 18 last cycle.

I'm still taking COQ 10, Vit D, Omega 3 and Folic Acid.


----------



## BeachChica

Recently came across this thread and just finished reading all 71 pages!!! You girls had me cracking up with for a couple of days with all of your talk of cock and crapping LOL

Anyway, it looks like a few of you now had BFPs since posting. Do you think the CoQ10 was a main contributor towards this?


----------



## deedee72

I just wanted to say thanks ladies. Ive just joined here recently. I havent told any of my friends or family apart from my sis that we're ttc so its great to come on hear and read some of the thinks that I was wondering about. I was with my doc last night and she put me on the CQ10 as well but it was mainly for his swimmers motility. So we're both starting on that today. She also put us on Vit C, Vit D, Zinc and Omega 3. We are both on the pregnacare preconception vits already. Just wondering if you ladies have any other suggestions or comments.
Thanks.

Oh and all the talk about cock and lady gardens had me in stitches thanks for making me laugh today. Its day 1 of the 2WW !!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Beachchica, I don't know if any of us could say that for sure. I miscarried in December, and that may have been due to the health of my older eggs or that my husband smoked or whatever. I made my DH quit smoking via guilt. Hey, whatever it takes. I told him it could be his fault that we were put thru this. I know that is mean, but as I said, whatever it takes to get a healthy baby out of us. I started taking the COCK after my MC. I took a relatively low dose of only 100mg. I don't even know if that is enough to help. It may have been a placebo effect, but also it may have helped me. Being 37 I was willing to give it a try, because what can it hurt? 
Good luck!!!!! I'm still nervous about this BFP, but I am more hopeful every day.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Viking! I will be 39 next month :(I had Day 3 bloods a couple weeks ago (FSH, etc) which has come back normal but if the problem is occurring during the chromosome exchange then I am willing to do whatever I can to help this process. All of my RMC testing has come back normal so my doctors have found no reason for the losses. I had one MC tested and it was a Trisomy 12. No testing on the other 3. I picked up some CoQ10 yesterday and started taking 100mg. I have an Appt with my RE doctor next week so I will ask him about it.


----------



## Viking15

BC, I hope your appt goes well. I would love to hear his/her response. My experience with doctors has been that they aren't very interested in supplements.


----------



## Buster1

Beachchica, I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:. I've been taking 100mg for the past 3 months. I start IVF next month so I'm hoping it will help with that. I told my RE about the CoQ10, and she said that it was ok to take, but didn't say much else. :shrug: When I mentioned that I have heard of other women taking higher amounts she did say that she felt the 100mg was fine and to stick to that, so it will be interesting to hear what your RE has to say about it.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies! DH and I are getting ready to try another time on our own taking progesterone at 3DPO to see if that helps too so I want to be sure I have the best egg possible for this. I wish I would have known about the CoQ10 sooner. My last MC was in January so I have just been NTNP since then until I get the green light from the doc. My pre- pregnancy progesterone in my LP ihas benn normal but last pregnancy it was low after I became pregnant. We are not sure if that was an issue or not, I did not start on the progesterone until about 7 weeks so I will be on it earlier next time just to see. I will ask my doc about the CoQ10 too and let you know what he says.

I am also on my prenatals, DHA, 2mg folic acid and baby aspirin. All of these were ok by him so hopefully it will be ok to add the CoQ10 to the mix.


----------



## Heramys

Hi! I'm sorry for all your MCs :hugs:

Just to let you know that Q10 is needed to create ATP. ATP is the energy that the cells uses when signalling with each other and when dividing. 

As we grow older the Q10 is decreasing. 

The last meiosis of the egg cell occurs right before ovulation = a lot of ATP. 
After fertilization it starts to undergo numerous mitosis = a lot of ATP
And signalling = a lot of ATP 

During all mitosis the chromosomes are replicated and separated and requires, yes again, a lot of ATP. There are theories that chromosomal abnormalities of the embryos among older pregnant women, might have something to do with lack of energy (ATP) which could cause the replication and mitosis are not completed properly.

So basically Q10 could help all of these issues above. Don't know if that's a fact but it makes sense. 

Now, I'm taking 200 mg which is on the low side (they recommend 600 mg in a research posted by another member earlier in the thread) but I'm thinking at least is something my body didn't have before. 

Only ttc cycle 2 and AF is on her way :cry: but I do feel since I started take Q10 in the beginning of this cycle my ovulation was rapid and it has felt like my body hasn't had too many symptoms compared with before. That I'm taking could be because my body might not need to work so hard to produce anything :shrug:

Now, whether or not we conceive might not be my fault as my OH has just had a vasectomy reversal and we haven't had the SA done yet.


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the info Heramys it's really interesting. Good luck and I hope you get your BFP very soon.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! I'm a subscribing to this thread. I hope it's OK that I join you. I haven't read through all 71 pages as of yet, only the first few, and this last one.

The skinny on me - I'm 34, DH is 42, and we've been TTC since August with no luck. DH has 2 children from a previous marriage, but the first one was concieved on Clomid and the second one was conceived during a natural (post HSG) cycle after a failed IVF attempt. Not sure if the fertility issues were mainly with DH or his ex, or both.

I've had all the testing done (except for a lap) and I'm good to go. SA was OK, above average count and motility, but morph (strict Krugers) was 6%.

We have been through one IUI on clomid already, and I'm gearing up for our second IUI (back to back this time) next week. If this second IUI fails, I will likely take one month off (I'm traveling), and then do a third IUI with injectables, before going to IVF in June/July.

I'm already taking a lot of supplements and am loathe to add any more to the mix, but I'm reading such positive things about CoQ10 that I've decided to go for it. I bought two bottles before I read about how the more concentrated, easily absorbed stuff is the way to go. Based on the fact that mine is probably crappier quality (Nature's Bounty brand, 400mg caps), I'm taking 2 a day for a total of 800. As there don't seem to be too many risks in taking too much, I'm not too worried about it. Should I be?

When I run out, I'll order the easy absorption kind and lower the dosage. What brand do you all recommend and where do you buy it?

As for the other supplements I take, I read somewhere on this thread that you should decrease fatty acids if taking this supplement - is that true, and if so, where did you read this?

Here is what I'm taking:

MVI (I don't tolerate prenatals well), B100 complex, Fertile CM, EPO, Fish Oil, CoQ10, baby aspirin, probiotic. I think that's it. I also take Mucinex during my fertile period, and I am taking clomid right now. I take endometrin suppositories during the TWW. Any thoughts on this supplement cocktail, other than it's probably too much? :haha:

Good luck to us all and congrats to the (many) BFPs on this thread.


----------



## lisap2008

I tried taking this one https://www.amazon.com/Qunol-Absorption-Natural-Liquid-60-Servings/dp/B001TOTSIQ

each day I took it I got bad migraines at first I did not think it was the co q10 but just to see if it was I stopped it for a few days and the headaches stopped . has anyone else had headaches from taking it?. and does that mean my body does not need it?. I might try a lower dose of another brand of Co Q10.


----------



## goldie66

Hi girls,just a wee bit of feed back on COQ10.

I started taking COQ10 for 2 cycles,I was taking 500mg daily then went up to 600mg for about two weeks before I got my BFP.
I don't know if it helped me or just luck or helped with quality of eggs.

I had a strong positive line at 7dpo

We've been TTC for 13 1/2mths.


:dust: to you all..xxx



https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Ef8mp1.png

ME 41 OH 40 our first..


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Goldie! I asked my doctor about it at my appt Thursday and he really had no opinion about it either way as he said there is not enough research yet to prove its been helpful. He did say there's no harm in taking it so I am going to up my dose from 100mg to 200mg per day. We are going to start TTC again next month.


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Goldie! Well lets see if CoQ10 does it magic with us too :D


----------



## Briss

Just read one of Zita West's books and she recommends 50-90 mg a day. I also read somewhere that it takes 3 months to see any results. I have been taking it for over 2 months now, no results yet but I am on a lower dose of 30. 

It would be great to hear from the ladies who started this thread, how many got BFP by now?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for sharing Goldie, and congrats! This gives me extra hope about the next few cycles. I'm taking 800 mg, and just started this cycle.


----------



## goldie66

BeachChica said:


> Thanks Goldie! I asked my doctor about it at my appt Thursday and he really had no opinion about it either way as he said there is not enough research yet to prove its been helpful. He did say there's no harm in taking it so I am going to up my dose from 100mg to 200mg per day. We are going to start TTC again next month.

Thank you Beachchica,I read loads up on it before I took it as I also took EPO away back and messed up my whole cycle and didn't ovulate until I did Acupuncture for 3mths,I finished the acupuncture in Dec.

Wishing you all the luck in the world,you've been threw so much..


:dust: to you...xxxx


----------



## goldie66

LLbean said:


> Congrats Goldie! Well lets see if CoQ10 does it magic with us too :D

Thank you LLbean,I really hope it does wonders for you,after all you've been threw...:hugs:




:dust: to you hun..xxx


----------



## goldie66

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks for sharing Goldie, and congrats! This gives me extra hope about the next few cycles. I'm taking 800 mg, and just started this cycle.

Thank you DaisyQ, good on ya starting on 800mg,I thought heck with it take as high as I can,I never got sore heads or anything..

Wishing you loads of luck and :dust: xxx


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for sharing your positive story Goldie. I hope the CoQ10 helps me with my IVF cycle.


----------



## goldie66

Buster1 said:


> Thanks for sharing your positive story Goldie. I hope the CoQ10 helps me with my IVF cycle.

awww thank you Buster1..I really hope it works for you too,looks like you've been threw alot..:hugs:

Sending you loads 

:dust::dust::dust: xxxxx


----------



## Casper72

goldie66 said:


> Hi girls,just a wee bit of feed back on COQ10.
> 
> I started taking COQ10 for 2 cycles,I was taking 500mg daily then went up to 600mg for about two weeks before I got my BFP.
> I don't know if it helped me or just luck or helped with quality of eggs.
> 
> I had a strong positive line at 7dpo
> 
> We've been TTC for 13 1/2mths.
> 
> 
> :dust: to you all..xxx
> 
> 
> 
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Ef8mp1.png
> 
> ME 41 OH 40 our first..

Hi everyone, I just stumbled upon this thread this morning and oh how I wish I had found it sooner! Not only is it hilarious, it's very informative as well. I am going to start taking COCK asap! 

Goldie: How long did you take it before you got your BFP? 

BTW, I am 39 been TTC for 10 months.


----------



## Casper72

goldie66 said:


> Hi girls,just a wee bit of feed back on COQ10.
> 
> I started taking COQ10 for 2 cycles,I was taking 500mg daily then went up to 600mg for about two weeks before I got my BFP.
> I don't know if it helped me or just luck or helped with quality of eggs.
> 
> I had a strong positive line at 7dpo
> 
> We've been TTC for 13 1/2mths.
> 
> 
> :dust: to you all..xxx
> 
> 
> 
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/Ef8mp1.png
> 
> ME 41 OH 40 our first..

Oops, nevermind the question in my last post. I just re-read yours and see that you were taking Q10 for only 2 cycles when you got your BFP. I hope I am as lucky!


----------



## Dylis

Hi Casper I went cock shopping on Monday, let's hope if brings us bfp's. I'm only on 120mg at present

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Casper72

I have yet to shop for some. I'm stuck at work right now, but will head to the store and pick some up right when I'm off. I want to start taking it asap. I was thinking of trying 200mg to start. We'll see.


----------



## BeachChica

I got a great deal on some at local pharmacy (CVS) they had them Buy one get one. Plus I had about $7.00 off in coupons!!! :yipee:

I am up to the 200mg tablets now daily.


----------



## Casper72

I'm happy to say that I'm on the cock now too! I bought Nature Valley brand from Walmart, 100mg pills and am taking 2 a day. I hope it brings me good results, I just wish my final IUI wasn't so soon. Hopefully it works fast, but everyone here says 3 months. We will see.


----------



## Casper72

Spring Valley brand, not Nature Valley.....


----------



## Cypress

Hello everyone - OP here - just wanted to day, thanks to everyone for making this such an informative, lively and humourous thread! 

I have been following the thread throughout, but have not wanted to come back on unless/until I had something to add. So now I have a little update: after starting to take 600mg/day of Q10 last Nov after reading the article in the original post, I fell pregnant in January and have now just finished my first trimester! This is highly significant to me because we started TTC at the beginning of 2011, and were lucky enough to fall preggers twice, but both times miscarried in the first tri. I don't know how things are going to go from here onwards (fingers crossed all well), but to get to 14 weeks with a healthy bub is a major achievement for me. 

I had previously been taking 30-60mg of Q10, I had no idea that you could take higher doses, or that higher doses might help.

HOWEVER, I am not saying that the Q10 has been the one thing that improved things this time round, there is no way for me to know. But I like to think that the Q10 helped in some way! The other things I did differently this time were that I also took 75mg/day of DHEA until BFP, and then a low-dose aspirin daily after BFP (as I wondered if maybe blood clots were causing my mc's). I also took 1tsp/day of maca until BFP, and used the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, Clearblue Fertility Monitor (recommend Clearblue smiley-face sticks if you don't have one) and Preseed and Softcups on the days of LH surge and the following two days. 

One side-effect I got was spots - but I don't know if they were caused by the Q10 or the DHEA.

Good luck and big hugs and lots of baby dust to everyone - bring on lots of Q10 BFPs! xxx


----------



## goldie66

Cypress said:


> Hello everyone - OP here - just wanted to day, thanks to everyone for making this such an informative, lively and humourous thread!
> 
> I have been following the thread throughout, but have not wanted to come back on unless/until I had something to add. So now I have a little update: after starting to take 600mg/day of Q10 last Nov after reading the article in the original post, I fell pregnant in January and have now just finished my first trimester! This is highly significant to me because we started TTC at the beginning of 2011, and were lucky enough to fall preggers twice, but both times miscarried in the first tri. I had previously been taking 30-60mg of Q10, I had no idea that you could take higher doses, or that higher doses might help.
> 
> HOWEVER, I am not saying that the Q10 has been the one thing that improved things this time round, there is no way for me to know. But I like to think that the Q10 helped in some way! The other things I did differently this time were that I also took 75mg/day of DHEA until BFP, and then a low-dose aspirin daily after BFP (as I wondered if maybe blood clots were causing my mc's). I also took 1tsp/day of maca until BFP, and used the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, Clearblue Fertility Monitor (recommend Clearblue smiley-face sticks if you don't have one) and Preseed and Softcups on the days of LH surge and the following two days.
> 
> One side-effect I got was spots - but I don't know if they were caused by the Q10 or the DHEA.
> 
> Good luck and big hugs and lots of baby dust to everyone - bring on lots of Q10 BFPs! xxx

Massive congratulations Cypress :happydance:..

I also take 75mg asprin daily before and after my :bfp:

Also before I got :bfp: I took my COQ10 in morning I took my asprin last thing at night as both aren't ment to work with each other..

Good luck ladies..xxx


----------



## lexus15

Congrats to the new BFP's, well done!!

I've been taking 100mg COQ10 for approx 2 months, I say approx as I kept forgetting to take them in the morning but now take them in the evening after dinner.:dohh:

Quick question..how does COQ10 improve egg quality?..What does it do exactly? Maybe I should up my dose to 400mg from next month?

:hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Having a little browse in here and saw this thread...just wanted to add that I have just had my 1st baby at aged 40, and I took CoQ10 for a good few years in my 30's, unrelated to TTC

But it did make me wonder if my taking it is what helped me to be a 40 year old mother. 

Aside: I conceived naturally and i am pretty certain that 2 cups of green tea a day is what helped as I didnt have much ewcm until i started to drink it. In the 16 months in total that i was TTC, I didnt drink green tea for 12 months and didnt conceive once. Out of the 16 months, I drank green tea for a total of 4 months and in those 4 months got 2 bfps


----------



## Cypress

lexus15 said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's, well done!!
> 
> I've been taking 100mg COQ10 for approx 2 months, I say approx as I kept forgetting to take them in the morning but now take them in the evening after dinner.:dohh:
> 
> Quick question..how does COQ10 improve egg quality?..What does it do exactly? Maybe I should up my dose to 400mg from next month?
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks lexus!
As to how CoQ10 actually improves egg quality, the theory is that as we age the energy levels of the mitochondria (basically the little battery packs) in our eggs reduces, and this leads to eggs not having enough energy to develop properly, but CoQ10 can help to increase the energy levels and thus help more eggs to develop properly. It's explained in the article in first post above better than I can explain :)


----------



## Briss

as for green tea, everyone says how benefial it is, I have been drinking it for over 10 years now. Every day. and not some tea bags rubbish but proper high quality green tea from China. have been TTC for over 2 years - not a sniff of BFP. My DH's sperm is on the lower side which might be the reason but he drinks a lot of green tea as well... (and a lot of beer...oh...)

My DH and I are on 50 COCK last few months, so far no progress. Am getting desperate now


----------



## Cypress

Briss said:



> as for green tea, everyone says how benefial it is, I have been drinking it for over 10 years now. Every day. and not some tea bags rubbish but proper high quality green tea from China. have been TTC for over 2 years - not a sniff of BFP. My DH's sperm is on the lower side which might be the reason but he drinks a lot of green tea as well... (and a lot of beer...oh...)
> 
> My DH and I are on 50 COCK last few months, so far no progress. Am getting desperate now

Hi Briss - For the lowish sperm count, (if you haven't already) you might consider using Softcups and Preseed sperm-friendly lubricant (on the day of a positive OPK, the next day and the day after)?

Also, is that 50mg of Q10? If so, would you consider a higher dose for yourself? eg anything up to 600mg? Good luck with the HSG results x


----------



## Briss

congratulations on your BFP! very inspiring!!! for me particularly your FSH, mine is 16 glad to know there is hope.

what are Softcups?

I have heard that Preseed kills about 6% of sperm so did not want to risk it as we do not have that much so need every single sperm :)

I moved from 30 to 50. not sure about going higher, I read some research that even as little as 4 makes changes but by increasing the dose you don't add any benefits. Another thing that I am not sure about is whether this may inhibit my own production of CoQ10. like with hormones (forgive me if what I say is total nonsense, I really do not know that much about it, I have read a lot on the subject but the info is conflicting and research is not comprehensive) if you start taking hormones the organ that is responsible for producing it becomes lazy and starts to produce less and less so with time you have to increase your dose. I do not want this to happen I want my body to continue generate coq10. so not 100% comfortable with large doses yet, do not understand the impact.


----------



## StarSign

Briss said:


> congratulations on your BFP! very inspiring!!! for me particularly your FSH, mine is 16 glad to know there is hope.
> 
> what are Softcups?
> 
> I have heard that Preseed kills about 6% of sperm so did not want to risk it as we do not have that much so need every single sperm :)
> 
> I moved from 30 to 50. not sure about going higher, I read some research that even as little as 4 makes changes but by increasing the dose you don't add any benefits. Another thing that I am not sure about is whether this may inhibit my own production of CoQ10. like with hormones (forgive me if what I say is total nonsense, I really do not know that much about it, I have read a lot on the subject but the info is conflicting and research is not comprehensive) if you start taking hormones the organ that is responsible for producing it becomes lazy and starts to produce less and less so with time you have to increase your dose. I do not want this to happen I want my body to continue generate coq10. so not 100% comfortable with large doses yet, do not understand the impact.

CoQ10 is an anti-oxidant, not a hormone. Basically it helps the body produce healthy "everything" because it helps reproduction at the cellular level. I'd go as high as my body could tolerate as the research shows 200-600mg is where the most bang for the buck lies....

Pre-seed is one of the best sperm-friendly lubes out there. Not sure where that stat came from that it kills sperm:shrug:, but based on my own experience and many other testimonials- it's worth it.

Softcups- a menses cup which is used in the TTC world to keep the sperm close to the cervix so not only are they in a happy environment, they have a little less travel to do.:thumbup: Many great threads to read through on this forum about it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html

I used Softcups and Pre-seed the cycle of my BFP. My DH was already on CoQ10 and I had been taking 100mg off and on, but not consistently that cycle.:thumbup:

Good luck and much baby:dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats on the BFPs girls!!! I am currently waiting for AF to start my first TTC cycle after my last MC. I started taking 100 mg CoQ10 after reading this thread and increased my dose to 200mg a few weeks ago. Here's hoping that it works for me too. That is interesting about the Q10 in the morning and baby aspirin at night, I will have to start doing that. I have good intentions of popping my pills throughout the day but many times I am left with a bunch that I need to get down before going to bed. Here's what I'm on:

Prenatal: CitraNatal Assure w/ DHA
1.6mg Folic Acid
200mg CoQ10
Baby asprin

I will also start Progesterone 3DPO.

Good luck girls!!!


----------



## Briss

StarSign said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> congratulations on your BFP! very inspiring!!! for me particularly your FSH, mine is 16 glad to know there is hope.
> 
> what are Softcups?
> 
> I have heard that Preseed kills about 6% of sperm so did not want to risk it as we do not have that much so need every single sperm :)
> 
> I moved from 30 to 50. not sure about going higher, I read some research that even as little as 4 makes changes but by increasing the dose you don't add any benefits. Another thing that I am not sure about is whether this may inhibit my own production of CoQ10. like with hormones (forgive me if what I say is total nonsense, I really do not know that much about it, I have read a lot on the subject but the info is conflicting and research is not comprehensive) if you start taking hormones the organ that is responsible for producing it becomes lazy and starts to produce less and less so with time you have to increase your dose. I do not want this to happen I want my body to continue generate coq10. so not 100% comfortable with large doses yet, do not understand the impact.
> 
> CoQ10 is an anti-oxidant, not a hormone. Basically it helps the body produce healthy "everything" because it helps reproduction at the cellular level. I'd go as high as my body could tolerate as the research shows 200-600mg is where the most bang for the buck lies....
> 
> Pre-seed is one of the best sperm-friendly lubes out there. Not sure where that stat came from that it kills sperm:shrug:, but based on my own experience and many other testimonials- it's worth it.
> 
> Softcups- a menses cup which is used in the TTC world to keep the sperm close to the cervix so not only are they in a happy environment, they have a little less travel to do.:thumbup: Many great threads to read through on this forum about it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html
> 
> I used Softcups and Pre-seed the cycle of my BFP. My DH was already on CoQ10 and I had been taking 100mg off and on, but not consistently that cycle.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and much baby:dust:Click to expand...

Thank you very much! very informative!

I think I should consider moving to 100 CoQ10 but not sure about going higher. Apparently, the average adult's body only houses between a half gram to one and a half grams of CoQ10 total. would be interesting to know how much my body is currently producing.

Thanks for the info on Softcups, am going to read it now but something tells me my DH wont be happy about this idea :)

with regards to Pre seed, it is on their website, their own research says: "Pre seed does not cause a significant decrease in progressive sperm motility or chromatin integrity in contrast to other lubricants used by couples." in other words there is a decrease they just do not think it is significant. So if your DH has great sperm count it does not matter if you lose some but in my case as I said I need every sperm to succeed :) you can even see it on this picture there are visibly less sperm after pre seed https://www.preseed.ie/the_solution.html


----------



## Just_married

Briss said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> congratulations on your BFP! very inspiring!!! for me particularly your FSH, mine is 16 glad to know there is hope.
> 
> what are Softcups?
> 
> I have heard that Preseed kills about 6% of sperm so did not want to risk it as we do not have that much so need every single sperm :)
> 
> I moved from 30 to 50. not sure about going higher, I read some research that even as little as 4 makes changes but by increasing the dose you don't add any benefits. Another thing that I am not sure about is whether this may inhibit my own production of CoQ10. like with hormones (forgive me if what I say is total nonsense, I really do not know that much about it, I have read a lot on the subject but the info is conflicting and research is not comprehensive) if you start taking hormones the organ that is responsible for producing it becomes lazy and starts to produce less and less so with time you have to increase your dose. I do not want this to happen I want my body to continue generate coq10. so not 100% comfortable with large doses yet, do not understand the impact.
> 
> CoQ10 is an anti-oxidant, not a hormone. Basically it helps the body produce healthy "everything" because it helps reproduction at the cellular level. I'd go as high as my body could tolerate as the research shows 200-600mg is where the most bang for the buck lies....
> 
> Pre-seed is one of the best sperm-friendly lubes out there. Not sure where that stat came from that it kills sperm:shrug:, but based on my own experience and many other testimonials- it's worth it.
> 
> Softcups- a menses cup which is used in the TTC world to keep the sperm close to the cervix so not only are they in a happy environment, they have a little less travel to do.:thumbup: Many great threads to read through on this forum about it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html
> 
> I used Softcups and Pre-seed the cycle of my BFP. My DH was already on CoQ10 and I had been taking 100mg off and on, but not consistently that cycle.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and much baby:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much! very informative!
> 
> I think I should consider moving to 100 CoQ10 but not sure about going higher. Apparently, the average adult's body only houses between a half gram to one and a half grams of CoQ10 total. would be interesting to know how much my body is currently producing.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Softcups, am going to read it now but something tells me my DH wont be happy about this idea :)
> 
> with regards to Pre seed, it is on their website, their own research says: "Pre seed does not cause a significant decrease in progressive sperm motility or chromatin integrity in contrast to other lubricants used by couples." in other words there is a decrease they just do not think it is significant. So if your DH has great sperm count it does not matter if you lose some but in my case as I said I need every sperm to succeed :) you can even see it on this picture there are visibly less sperm after pre seed https://www.preseed.ie/the_solution.htmlClick to expand...

Most people use preseed to give the sperm a carrier to make it more likely for sperm to move as sperm uses the optimum cm to swim to the destination. If there isn't enough cm to enable this movement then there is less of a chance of it reaching best place. I don't know anyone who uses it just as a lubricant. There are many who swear it helped them get their bfp.

Also, just curious as to why you think your oh won't be happy about softcups? You insert them after bd to hold swimmers in xxx


----------



## Briss

Just_married said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> congratulations on your BFP! very inspiring!!! for me particularly your FSH, mine is 16 glad to know there is hope.
> 
> what are Softcups?
> 
> I have heard that Preseed kills about 6% of sperm so did not want to risk it as we do not have that much so need every single sperm :)
> 
> I moved from 30 to 50. not sure about going higher, I read some research that even as little as 4 makes changes but by increasing the dose you don't add any benefits. Another thing that I am not sure about is whether this may inhibit my own production of CoQ10. like with hormones (forgive me if what I say is total nonsense, I really do not know that much about it, I have read a lot on the subject but the info is conflicting and research is not comprehensive) if you start taking hormones the organ that is responsible for producing it becomes lazy and starts to produce less and less so with time you have to increase your dose. I do not want this to happen I want my body to continue generate coq10. so not 100% comfortable with large doses yet, do not understand the impact.
> 
> CoQ10 is an anti-oxidant, not a hormone. Basically it helps the body produce healthy "everything" because it helps reproduction at the cellular level. I'd go as high as my body could tolerate as the research shows 200-600mg is where the most bang for the buck lies....
> 
> Pre-seed is one of the best sperm-friendly lubes out there. Not sure where that stat came from that it kills sperm:shrug:, but based on my own experience and many other testimonials- it's worth it.
> 
> Softcups- a menses cup which is used in the TTC world to keep the sperm close to the cervix so not only are they in a happy environment, they have a little less travel to do.:thumbup: Many great threads to read through on this forum about it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html
> 
> I used Softcups and Pre-seed the cycle of my BFP. My DH was already on CoQ10 and I had been taking 100mg off and on, but not consistently that cycle.:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck and much baby:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much! very informative!
> 
> I think I should consider moving to 100 CoQ10 but not sure about going higher. Apparently, the average adult's body only houses between a half gram to one and a half grams of CoQ10 total. would be interesting to know how much my body is currently producing.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Softcups, am going to read it now but something tells me my DH wont be happy about this idea :)
> 
> with regards to Pre seed, it is on their website, their own research says: "Pre seed does not cause a significant decrease in progressive sperm motility or chromatin integrity in contrast to other lubricants used by couples." in other words there is a decrease they just do not think it is significant. So if your DH has great sperm count it does not matter if you lose some but in my case as I said I need every sperm to succeed :) you can even see it on this picture there are visibly less sperm after pre seed https://www.preseed.ie/the_solution.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> Most people use preseed to give the sperm a carrier to make it more likely for sperm to move as sperm uses the optimum cm to swim to the destination. If there isn't enough cm to enable this movement then there is less of a chance of it reaching best place. I don't know anyone who uses it just as a lubricant. There are many who swear it helped them get their bfp.
> 
> Also, just curious as to why you think your oh won't be happy about softcups? You insert them after bd to hold swimmers in xxxClick to expand...

I am not talking about lubricants, that's a given that if you are TTC then all lubricants are out of the question. Pre seed is different but even then you can clearly see on pre seed's website that the best result is achieved when you do not use anything but rely on your CM. However, if you have none then of course I totally agree it is a good idea to use pre seed - so at least some sperm can get in. I think I have enough CM at the moment and I take EPO and grapefruit juice to increase its amount so not concerned here. My problem is DH's lower sperm count so anything that decreases its amount (however insignificant) scares me.

as for soft-cups, If my DH sees me putting sort-cup up there after love making, there going to be an argument and no sex-zone for a few days. DH is being really difficult and not helpful in out TTC so things like "legs up the wall" puts him off having sex with me for days afterwards which is an absolute disaster if I am about to O. It's been a struggle I have to be honest. Hi thinks that we should just let it go and have sex whenever we feel like and it will happen. we did all that for over a year and nothing happened. It is only after we started going through medical we discovered that his sperm count is on the lower side. I firmly believe we have to do certain things to increase our chances but cant get through to him.


----------



## BeachChica

Briss - so sorry that DH is being difficult on TTC. Maybe you can pick up some soft cups, put them in the bathroom and just sneak off and insert one after :sex: maybe just keeping your extra TTC efforts on the down low will help for him not to feel any pressure. Praying that you get your BFP soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gingersnaps

Briss said:


> as for green tea, everyone says how benefial it is, I have been drinking it for over 10 years now. Every day. and not some tea bags rubbish but proper high quality green tea from China. have been TTC for over 2 years - not a sniff of BFP. My DH's sperm is on the lower side which might be the reason but he drinks a lot of green tea as well... (and a lot of beer...oh...)
> 
> My DH and I are on 50 COCK last few months, so far no progress. Am getting desperate now

Be sure to take your prenatal, b complex or anything with folic acid in it away from the green tea, as it can inhibit absorption. I am thinking of green tea next cycle from AF to O only.


----------



## Just_married

Aw Briss that is a toughie. It's fine for us to suggest things but at the end of the day he's your hubby and you know him best. I've heard swimmers can improve with coq10 & preconception vitamins (e.g. Wellman conception) etc. 

I can understand him not wanting to make sex about conceiving, but as you say, after 2 years it may be time to change some things as they say 'if you keep doing the same thing you'll keep getting the same resilts'.

They have such fragile confidence sometimes, so anything you do try would need to be discreet.

Good luck and lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Briss

Ladies, thank you very much for advice and understanding! means a lot to me!

I do actually take my vitamins with green tea (or even coffee) quite often, did not realise it can inhibit their absorption. Will keep that in mind. When I was about 23 I changed my eating habits dramatically - I stopped drinking black tea/coffee with LOTS of sugar and replaced it with green tea (and honey). I was quite slim at the time but this change made me lose so much weight within 2-3 months it was unbelievable I did not realise that by just switching types of tea and taking out sugar you can change so much. 

I do believe CoQ10 & preconception vitamins can improve his sperm if he takes them regularly but my DH takes all his vitamins in one go with his beer so they may not even work then ... I also sneak maca into his food a few times a week whenever I can :)


----------



## noshowjo

My husband was the same when trying for our youngest . we had been trying for about 2 years and i would only have sex lying down , my legs where up , 
if there was a knock on the door i wouldnt jump to get it ha they would have to come back .
! no way was i moving and making that sperm fall out :blush:

And i can honestly say my husband hated this it put him off the whole ttc ,
so i understand and althought this time i will ( in his eyes be more relaxed ) 

i secretly will raise my bottom , not move , insert soft cup , and every other carazy thing i need to do :winkwink:


----------



## Just_married

Briss, my hubby loves his beer too, but in January he gave it all up for a variety of reasons (financial, relationshi, professional & health) so fingers crossed it's made a difference. Been told by sperm analysts that it takes 3-6 months to make any difference, but that any effect beer has is temporary.

If you had suggested to either of us that he would give it up before I would have thought he would never give up his wee luxury, but it was a decision he made himself. So I really understand how frustrated you are feeling, it's sometimes infuriating when you are the one trying to ensure your chances are good and treading in eggshells in the process.

Pm me if you ever need to vent xxx


----------



## lexus15

My oh takes his Wellman with either orange juice or cappacino! Will this decrease the absorbtion of the vit?


----------



## DaisyQ

Quick question - do you continue to take CoQ10 after ovulation?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Briss

I take it every day but my dose is comparatively small


----------



## Briss

lexus15 said:


> My oh takes his Wellman with either orange juice or cappacino! Will this decrease the absorbtion of the vit?

orange juice is ok but cappuccino might inhibit its absorption, see gingersnaps' post above


----------



## goldie66

DaisyQ said:


> Quick question - do you continue to take CoQ10 after ovulation?
> 
> Thanks ladies.


Hi DaisyQ,yes take right threw to you get your BFP..Wishing you all the best of luck and hope you get your :baby: very soon..xxxxxxx


----------



## Angelicdragon

DH and i were both taking 100mg a day but I made him stop because I had noticed after a few days he got a bad temper and the only thing i could link it to was the coQ10 and once he stopped it he became his usual self. I have afew health issues including a huge benign liver tumour so not sure if I should start taking it again or not. I guess some research is required :( but at 48 and after spinal surgery i would be very luck. My cycle seems to be getting longer with O getting later so.... just not sure


----------



## 2have4kids

Angelicdragon said:


> DH and i were both taking 100mg a day but I made him stop because I had noticed after a few days he got a bad temper and the only thing i could link it to was the coQ10 and once he stopped it he became his usual self. I have afew health issues including a huge benign liver tumour so not sure if I should start taking it again or not. I guess some research is required :( but at 48 and after spinal surgery i would be very luck. My cycle seems to be getting longer with O getting later so.... just not sure

I would think that folic acid (helps cell growth and division) would be much more risky for you to take than an antioxident. Antioxidents fight cancer and help repair abnormal cellular happenings. I would be more suspicious of diet (maybe sugar high/low) with the mood swings.


----------



## Casper72

I took Q10 for 2 weeks before ovulation during our 11th month of TTC and finally got a positive today! Not sure if the Q10 had anything to do with it or not. I was taking 100mg/day. Everyone says it takes a few months to work so that leads me to believe taking it for 2 weeks couldn't have possibly made the difference, but something did. Whatever made it happen, I'm thankful and praying it sticks! Oh, I'm 39 btw turn 40 in November. We had 3 failed IUIs and the month after the third one failed I got a BFP naturally.


----------



## BeachChica

Casper- whatever did the trick, congrats on your BFP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Casper72 said:


> I took Q10 for 2 weeks before ovulation during our 11th month of TTC and finally got a positive today! Not sure if the Q10 had anything to do with it or not. I was taking 100mg/day. Everyone says it takes a few months to work so that leads me to believe taking it for 2 weeks couldn't have possibly made the difference, but something did. Whatever made it happen, I'm thankful and praying it sticks! Oh, I'm 39 btw turn 40 in November. We had 3 failed IUIs and the month after the third one failed I got a BFP naturally.

Really happy for you Casper, congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cypress

Congratulations Casper, that's wonderful news! Who knows, it may have had an effect - 3 months is what they say for getting the *full* effect, but I'm sure these things start having *some* effect after two weeks. After all, those were the two weeks when your eggy was in its homestretch of preparations for fertilisation! Great news x


----------



## HazelTravis

Hi, I am newly posting here but have read thru many many threads. Thought I'd add here an article that suggests 200-300 mg of ubiquinol may be most beneficial. The benefits of taking that extra 1 or 2 hundred mgs is 8 fold at least according to article. Interesting...


----------



## HazelTravis

HazelTravis said:


> Hi, I am newly posting here but have read thru many many threads. Thought I'd add here an article that suggests 200-300 mg of ubiquinol may be most beneficial. The benefits of taking that extra 1 or 2 hundred mgs is 8 fold at least according to article. Interesting...

Oooops...forgot the link! Here is the article:

.......well, since I have not posted before I cannot yet add links to my posts...so if interested google the Life Extension magazine for the article on ubiquinol. I think they sell ubiquinol but all ubiquinol comes from the Kaneka corp. regardless of brand.


----------



## LLbean

Here is the link ;)
https://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2007/jan2007_report_coq10_01.htm


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

I hope you all don't mind if I join this group. After reading this entire thread today I went out and brought C0Q10 and started on 300mg per day.Will be interesting to see if it works.

We have been TTC since October of last year and so far have had no luck. I'm also on a B6 complex as I have problems with a short luteal phase, last month I had a 15 day luteal phase, up from an average of 9 (and as low as 6) so I'm really happy with that. Have an appointment with a FS on Thursday to hopefully have some tests done to see why we're having no luck TTC.


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck clunky! Hope your new regiment helps you get your BFP!!


----------



## Sonja73

Hi all, I'm new to posting in this forum, but I've been lurking for a while - lots of great info here! I'm 39 and have been TTC for a twelve-year time span, with three miscarriages and a 7-year break in the middle. I would give my right arm (and maybe even a leg, and certainly all of my toes) just to have one successful pregnancy. But since no one has offered me that deal, my plan is to try everything else. 

I've been scratching my head over which type of CoQ10 to take, and just found an article that does a great job of explaining the difference between the regular version and Ubiquinol. 

I can't post the link to the original article because this is my first post, but you can Google the author, Byron J. Richards, and/or the title, "Taking Q10 for a Test Drive  Is Ubiquinol Better?"

Here are the most relevant bits of info:


> There are indeed two forms of Q10. *Ubiquinone* is the form of Q10 that has been around a long time as a dietary supplement ... From this point on I will refer to it as _energy-Q10_. *Ubiquinol* is the reduced form of Q10, which means it is able to deactivate free radicals whereas energy-Q10 does not. From this point on I will refer to ubiquinol as _antioxidant-Q10_.
> 
> The first thing to understand about these two forms of Q10 is that they are kept in a state of balance with each other. This means that if you take either form of Q10, some of it is readily converted to the other form to maintain this condition of equilibrium.
> 
> The next thing to understand is that it is incredibly easy for your body to convert energy-Q102 into antioxidant-Q10, which happens within a few hours of consuming it.
> 
> The reason I call the older form of this nutrient energy-Q10 is because it is the form of Q10 that is used in your mitochondria to make energy ... Furthermore, this energy-Q10 is turning out to be a major cell communication regulation molecule, as it has been shown to significantly activate over 694 different genes! This includes the reduction of the primary inflammatory gene signal, NF-kappaB. The energy-Q10 form also enables you to activate uncoupling proteins when you exercise, increasing the amount of fat you can burn off.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that your body needs both of these forms of Q10 for different purposes. They even occupy different places in your cell membranes. When energy-Q10 is not in use within cells to make energy, it can be found in the middle of the lipid bilayer of the cell membrane. Antioxidant Q10 permeates through the entire lipid bilayer, so it can protect the cell and cell membrane from free radical damage, while also helping to recycle vitamin E and C to keep them active as antioxidants. Antioxidant-Q10 protects your energy-producing mitochondria from free radical damage, thus indirectly supporting energy production.
> 
> What is interesting about the new antioxidant-Q10 is that it may have advantages in metabolic situations of significant free radical distress  after all it is the form of Q10 that is the antioxidant. One small study of six patients with advanced congestive heart failure showed that antioxidant-Q10 was much more effective than energy-Q10. A new study also shows that the antioxidant-Q10, like energy-Q10, has anti-inflammatory properties.
> 
> Thus, patients with high levels of circulatory-related free radical problems or who are at high risk for LDL oxidizing and forming plaque may find that antioxidant-Q10 works best for them. This would include type II diabetics or others with significant health problems. However, there are no clear cut studies on this at this time, just a reasonable theory.
> 
> I generally run six miles, three to four times a week (Im 54, healthy). I found a dose of antioxidant-Q10 that I could tell a dramatic difference in energy, oxygenation during running, and metabolic response. That dose turned out to be 500 mg  higher than most people would take (Q10 is typically taken at the dose of 100 mg  300 mg per day).
> 
> To make a long story short, I found that a dose of 800 mg of energy-Q10 with the crystal-free technology produced a very similar energy, oxygen, and metabolic response to the 500 mg of antioxidant-Q10.
> 
> My conclusion is that I like both forms of Q10. If all the Q10 products were exactly the same price per mg, I would take the antioxidant-Q10. I think it does work a little bit better...

Unfortunately, this article doesn't specifically address how CoQ10 and Ubiquinol work in relation to fertility, but I think I'm going to take a bit of both, just to make sure I've got all bases covered - 400 mg of regular CoQ10 and 200 mg of Ubiquinol.


----------



## 2have4kids

Sonja have you tried DHEA as well? I've read that the NY center for infertility has been using it for women with depleated reserves or older women who's eggs may have chromosomal abnormalities(leading to m/c's). I'm trying everything anyway. The doc said my ovaries look like I'm mid 40's, that was a hard pill to swallow being only 36! 
I'd love to know what else you're trying, i've just read about black cohash last night, it's had loads of studies and it's on the chinese herbal remedy side. But the fact that there are studies makes me happy to try.
The studies about black cohashhttps://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/black-cohosh
Here's my regiment:
400mgx2/day CoQ10 ubiquinol, source www.naturalbiology.com/product_p/coq10vege.htm 
royal jelly
folic acid 2-5 mg/day
DHEA NY center for infertility uses this source: https://www.dhea.com/home.php and here's the interview with the doc from NY center for reproductive health https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html
EPO 3000mg/day split into twice/day
black cohash (Nature's Way) 40 mg/day cd1-cd12
Vit E8 400 iu spoke to the CoQ10 manufacturer and he says that when taken with E it's supposed to absorb even better
maca root (hubbie and I both take this)
vit C at least 1000mg/day
B complex
D x 2000mg/day
progesterone cream from cd21-28

I think we should be taking zinc too but this is enough to keep me broke and hoping it's a good stab at running an optimal fertility machine.


----------



## Sonja73

Mid-40s? Oh man. Hopefully he meant a very fertile woman in her mid-40s. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?

I've not tried DHEA yet, but I'm all for anything that might perk up my poor old eggs! I have to do my research carefully before trying anything new, though, because I'm hypothyroid and certain things can interact with my meds. My situation is a bit complicated because, in addition to having elderly eggs, I have immune and blood clotting issues which may be at least partially responsible for my recurrent miscarriages.

I recently learned about CCRM's protocol for PCOS/aging eggs and have added a modified version of it to my regiment. The original list includes melatonin, but that's supposed to be more for the PCOS people (which I'm not) and I've heard it can interfere with ovulation so it's maybe not so good to take unless you're planning a stimulated cycle. Anyway, this is what I'm taking at the moment:

CoQ10 - 400 mg (200 mg, 2x daily)
Ubiquitol - 200 mg (100 mg, 2x daily)
L-argnine - 2000 mg (1000 mg, 2x daily)
Myo-inositol 4 mg (2 mg, 2x daily)
Omega-3 - 840 mg
Vitamin C - 500 mg
Vitamin E - 200 mg
Prenatal vitamin
Vitamin B12 (P-5-P) 25 mg
Vitamin B6 (methylcobalamin) 500 mcg
Metafolin (activated version of folic acid) 800 mcg

The last three things on the list are activated forms of B-vitamin supplements that are supposed to help for certain immune-related issues. Also, some of the things on that list - like the myo-inositol - target insulin sensitivity, which is, again, more for the PCOS peeps, but I figure it couldn't hurt because I have a strong family history of diabetes/insulin resistance and could do with some insurance against that sort of thing. 

Cripes, those supplements are expensive! :shock: May need a second job to pay for my new pill habit. Also, I couldn't find the myo-inositol in any shops where I live, so had to order it online. 

Thanks for the info about black cohash. Looks like it's supposed to help with ovulation? I'd never heard of it before, but funnily enough, I just saw scads of it at Whole Foods today. Must be pretty popular. I don't think ovulation is so much of a problem for me, though...I get pregnant, just can't make those babies stick!

I've heard Royal Jelly helps, but I haven't been able to find any legit scientific studies backing it up. Do you take Evening Primrose Oil throughout your cycle, or just from Day 1 to ovulation? This month was my first cycle on Clomid, and I noticed I didn't get any EWCM, so I might start taking it next cycle.

You're lucky your guy is willing to take supplements. My DH just looks at me like I'm crazy when I suggest it!


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm 36, this site seems to carry alot of info about m/c and often relates to infertility too: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/
I've read a little about both the clotting stuff and thyroid condition, often the supplements will be contraindicated with the medication...harumph! Are you on synthroid to deal with it? I thought aspirin was good to take in the tww while on chlomid until I read the studies about it. It can cause abnormalities and prevent implantation argggh & whoops! You've listed alot of things I haven't heard about, I'll have to do some more reading :)
No you're right, I don't think there's studies to back royal jelly but seeing that it contains so many vits, I thought it could only be good. I found the EPO great to help with lining and cm while on chlomid, and drink a tonne of water, it dried me out so much. But you also take omega oils and this will help too. I do omega oil in our morning shakes (I just pour couple tablespoons in instead of capsules-caps are more$$) along with the Vit C (EmergenC brand powder with B complex) and maca. He can't taste the goodness that way and if I put protein powder in there and they're sweet he likes them! The things we do...:winkwink::shrug:


----------



## Sonja73

That website is great. I love how it lays out all the fertility factors in one place on the left. 

Yeah, when I lived in London I saw Dr. Etienne Horner (who is awesome) at St Mary's Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic and he recommended taking taking 150 mg of aspirin - but only _after_ getting a BFP. A lot of people are told to take aspirin throughout their cycles, though. I think the dose and timing is based on the kind of problem you have. Definitely not recommended unless you're treating a known issue! I didn't know it could cause abnormalities...that's a bit worrying...

I don't have an RE here in California yet because we've just moved and are still trying to find health insurance that covers infertility (oh how I miss the NHS!), so I've just been working with my gyno, who's great at regular gyno stuff but isn't really an infertility expert.


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh Sonja, I wish you good luck with the insurance company hunting in the States. If the condition is preexisting you may have troubles. I've heard so many terrible stories about how those corp try to avoid paying claims. 

Have you seen the numbers on the original soft cup thread? I was reading this the other day thinking I should get some for the next few months and then another thread popped up: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1054705-does-happen.html
Here's the original thread. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive /173508-softcups.html
I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## Sonja73

Oh, there's an idea. Actually, DH sometimes gets performance anxiety when my fertile time comes around (too much pressure!), so maybe he'd have an easier time putting his little guys into a softcup instead. Then again, maybe it would just weird him out! :p


----------



## 2have4kids

I think I'll do the dirty and then without moving prop up and put it in trying to avoid the tidal forces lol.


----------



## Briss

I finally decided to increase my dose from 30-50 to 300 a day having been taking COQ10 for 6 months without any progress but just found out that my FSH has gone up since last year and is now 14.3. Something has to be done! Will be trying higher dose of CoQ10 - 300 mg (100 mg, 3x daily). Just spent 80 pounds on it in boots and it will only lasts for 1.5 months for me and hubby, so expensive. decided against Ubiquinol version cos it seems far more expensive.


----------



## peacebaby

Briss try Naturesbest online for Co Q10 100mg at quite a reasonable price.


----------



## Briss

peacebaby thank you! indeed it's like twice the price! I think this is the last time I bought supplements on high street, on line prices are so much cheaper


----------



## prickly

*Hi ladies....said I would return and update you if any news...been taking co-enzyme for a few months now 120mg and got this result this afternoon! fingers crossed.....*

Please please God let this be a sticky little bean and may this line get even darker in days to come...I am currently around 17dpo...am hoping its a positive!
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Briss

Prickly, congratulations!! it's definitely a positive! it's really inspiring :) so you think COQ10 did the trick? can I ask what is your FSH?


----------



## prickly

Briss said:


> Prickly, congratulations!! it's definitely a positive! it's really inspiring :) so you think COQ10 did the trick? can I ask what is your FSH?

Thanks for the reply - the fertility consultant I saw in January tested me for everything going (!), but said she didn't feel my FSH warranted being tested as it can vary so much from month to month...the new AMH testing is more reliable she said, as an indicator of your ovarian reserve...the only way to truly tell the quality of one's eggs is via IVF she said...she gave me good odds of conceiving naturally within a year, with sperm quality and timing and cervical mucus all things being equal (sorry tmi!)...but I have used so many techniques and supplements all these years...I figured co-Q10 was worth a go...combined with high dose fish oils...I certainly felt a lot more energetic after a couple of months of the Q10! 
I used softcups for a couple of months - BFN's despite timing being optimal.
I only BD'd once this month - on the day of my LH surge! 
Fingers crossed....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Briss

Prickly, thank you very much! I was asking my FS for AMH but she said i cant get it under the NHS but probably i should do it privately just to check whether things are really bad


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! :wave: I thought I would come back in and post too. I have been taking CoQ10 about 6 months now and just got my BFP today. I am hoping that the change in my meds this time around helps make this pregnancy a successful one!!!


----------



## prickly

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls! :wave: I thought I would come back in and post too. I have been taking CoQ10 about 6 months now and just got my BFP today. I am hoping that the change in my meds this time around helps make this pregnancy a successful one!!!

Hey, BeachChica - Congratulations!! Lets hope its a lovely big juicey sticky one for us both!!:thumbup:


----------



## Briss

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls! :wave: I thought I would come back in and post too. I have been taking CoQ10 about 6 months now and just got my BFP today. I am hoping that the change in my meds this time around helps make this pregnancy a successful one!!!

Congratulations! can i ask what does of COQ10 you have been taking?

and also ladies, I wonder whether you continue taking COQ10 after you got your BFPs?


----------



## BeachChica

Briss said:


> Congratulations! can i ask what does of COQ10 you have been taking?
> 
> and also ladies, I wonder whether you continue taking COQ10 after you got your BFPs?

Thanks Briss - I am taking 200mg CoQ10. I am going to ask my doctor about continuing to take it but I would be hestitant to stop only because I have had so many MC's that if I stopped I would have to wait a few months to try again to let this build up in my system again. I think many girls continue to take it.


----------



## DaisyQ

My RE has me taking 600 mg, but told me I will stop taking it once I get my bfp.


----------



## prickly

BeachChica said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! can i ask what does of COQ10 you have been taking?
> 
> and also ladies, I wonder whether you continue taking COQ10 after you got your BFPs?
> 
> Thanks Briss - I am taking 200mg CoQ10. I am going to ask my doctor about continuing to take it but I would be hestitant to stop only because I have had so many MC's that if I stopped I would have to wait a few months to try again to let this build up in my system again. I think many girls continue to take it.Click to expand...

I'm planning on continuing my current dose of 120mg...is there any reason why we should stop taking it after a BFP ladies? I thought it could only help with embryo development / energy during early preg??


----------



## Garnet

DaisyQ said:


> My RE has me taking 600 mg, but told me I will stop taking it once I get my bfp.

Yup, I was told same thing...


----------



## prickly

So we stop taking the coq10 if we get a bfp?


----------



## DaisyQ

That's what my RE said. I think it's safety during pregnancy has not yet been determined. And it's benefit is really for egg development, which is all prior to ovulation/fertilization/implantation.


----------



## peacebaby

Congratulations to you both Prickly and Beachchica. Lots of very sticky dust for you two!:dust::dust::dust:

Re: whether to stop CO Q10 or not, I think every situation is different. I know that some miscarriage specialists say to continue whatever you were taking and gently wean off at the end of the 1st tri - supposedly, because it may have contributed to the healthy implantation and early growth of the beanie. So maybe check with your doctors first or follow your instinct.

Prickly, you mentioned high dose fish oil. I am very interested in this because again, many reproductive immune specialists say it has a role to play in calming the immune system to allow the embryo to implant and grow (Dr Sher in NY; Dr Braverman and Dr S here in the UK). How much were you taking daily? I'm on it at the moment too but interested in the optimal dosage.

Beachchica are you also taking other meds to help after recurrent losses? 

Thanks in advance ladies, keep your feet up & take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Toptack

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to post a link to a discussion I found that may be of use. It suggests doses of regular CO Q10 and of Ubiquinol - I haven't found out much about the Naturopathic Dr who makes the suggestions, but her website looks legit. Basically she says that you can take lower doses of Ubiquinol than normal CO Q10, which makes sense, as it is absorbed more easily. Also makes it a bit more affordable!


----------



## 2have4kids

peacebaby I think the optimal dose also has to do with what kind of CoQ10 your taking, ubiquinol or ubiquinone. Ubiquinol absorbs up to 40% better than ubiquinone. I take 800mg of ubiquinol as per my fertility specialist. I'm also 36 so I know I probably have some egg rejuvenation to work on. https://naturalbiology.stores.yahoo.net/coq10400mg.html
It's one of those supplements that has been taken in japan for a LONG time. They've known about the anti-cancer properties, the way it rebuilds your cells and stops chromosomal abnormalities. I think I'd slowly wean off this supplement and I'd ensure I eat more CoQ10 foods to replace the supplemental benefits to baby. https://www.livestrong.com/article/493815-coq10-pregnancy/
Food sources: https://www.livestrong.com/article/69999-foods-sources-coq10/


----------



## prickly

I stupidly stopped the COq10 after reading previous advice on here re: taking it after a BFP and researching lack of safety established during preg....but past two days all my preg related symptoms have diminished and I am now terrified! I started feeling like I did with my past chem pregs and m/c ....all the symptoms I started having with heavy full boobs and bloating and tiredness have gone since I stopped the CoQ10 2 days ago!!! OH NO!!!
SO today, I started back on the CoQ10...and will go with my gut instinct on this one...which didn't let me down in the past re: fish oils and starting CoQ10 to rejuvinate my tired old eggs in the first place!
I am soo sooo scared now that I have started a chem preg...I am officially 5 weeks today...and am praying the symptoms I started having return and I don't m/c this little bean....:sad1:


----------



## prickly

peacebaby said:


> Congratulations to you both Prickly and Beachchica. Lots of very sticky dust for you two!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Re: whether to stop CO Q10 or not, I think every situation is different. I know that some miscarriage specialists say to continue whatever you were taking and gently wean off at the end of the 1st tri - supposedly, because it may have contributed to the healthy implantation and early growth of the beanie. So maybe check with your doctors first or follow your instinct.
> 
> Prickly, you mentioned high dose fish oil. I am very interested in this because again, many reproductive immune specialists say it has a role to play in calming the immune system to allow the embryo to implant and grow (Dr Sher in NY; Dr Braverman and Dr S here in the UK). How much were you taking daily? I'm on it at the moment too but interested in the optimal dosage.
> 
> Beachchica are you also taking other meds to help after recurrent losses?
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies, keep your feet up & take it easy :hugs:

Peacebaby - I believe that it helps calm the immune system too...I have been taking it past year or two and have had all my chem pregs and m/c during that time....before that I never even had a sniff of a bfp from 2003! I had my DD in 2000 and so dearly wanted a sibling for her.
Anyway, I used to take alot higher dose...you can go up to 3000mg...but I have settled on 1000mg daily of high quality EPA /DHA mix...I checked lots of brands and found they varied in the level of EPA so much...I too read Dr Beers book and I went to a clinic abroad who subscribed to immunes and progesterone support for early preg...but opinion is so divided here in the UK amongst medical proffs...it really irks me!!:growlmad:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hey Prickly, sorry to hear of your mc's and chemicals, that's got to be frustrating. At least your ovulating! Have you tried adding Vit C and E to your regiment? Check out this info on m/c's and the positive effects of vits: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/vitamins-and-miscarriage/vitamin-c
My husband and I take "EmergenC in our moring shakes and this weekend I felt sniffly so I took some extra with water.
i don't think your chemical would be due to 2 days without CoQ10, don't be too hard on yourself. Maybe it just wasn't a good egg. Keep trying!


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks for the info ladies! Prickly, I know how stressful that can be especially when you've had similar experiences in the past, but remember symptoms also do come & go so try to stay calm. I'm hoping it will all come back just to reassure you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad you've got the immune's treatment and progesterone.


----------



## purplish

prickly said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Prickly, congratulations!! it's definitely a positive! it's really inspiring :) so you think COQ10 did the trick? can I ask what is your FSH?
> 
> Thanks for the reply - the fertility consultant I saw in January tested me for everything going (!), but said she didn't feel my FSH warranted being tested as it can vary so much from month to month...the new AMH testing is more reliable she said, as an indicator of your ovarian reserve...the only way to truly tell the quality of one's eggs is via IVF she said...she gave me good odds of conceiving naturally within a year, with sperm quality and timing and cervical mucus all things being equal (sorry tmi!)...but I have used so many techniques and supplements all these years...I figured co-Q10 was worth a go...combined with high dose fish oils...I certainly felt a lot more energetic after a couple of months of the Q10!
> I used softcups for a couple of months - BFN's despite timing being optimal.
> I only BD'd once this month - on the day of my LH surge!
> Fingers crossed....:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm new with my first post here but I wanted to say congratulations!:cloud9:


----------



## purplish

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls! :wave: I thought I would come back in and post too. I have been taking CoQ10 about 6 months now and just got my BFP today. I am hoping that the change in my meds this time around helps make this pregnancy a successful one!!!

Congratulations!!!. :cloud9: I pray this is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies  I spoke to my doctor last week about taking the CoQ10 ands he said it was still safe to take during pregnancy so I am going to continue and maybe wean myself off of it if I get later in my first Tri. I am taking 200 mg daily. I dont want to stop in case I have another loss. I want to keep it in my system, just in case.

Peacebaby  in addition to the 200mg of CoQ10 I am taking CitraNatal Assure prenatals with a DHA pill, baby aspirin and 2mg of Folic Acid. I am also on 200mg of Progesterone starting at 5 DPO.

Prickly  symptoms come and go so hoping thats all it is for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

beach Chica...so they have you taking Progesterone (prometrium) BEFORE a BFP?


----------



## BeachChica

LLbean said:


> beach Chica...so they have you taking Progesterone (prometrium) BEFORE a BFP?

Yes, my doctor said to start at 3 DPO but since O had not been confirmed yet, I started about 5 DPO. See my chart below. I am using the Endometrin suppositories.


----------



## LLbean

hmmm I'd love to do that. I'm thinking that may be my issue, that my progesterone is low even for implantation...


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Beachchica, i'm praying for you !!!

LL, I've also been told i'll need to start the progesterone at 3-4dpo because my immune tests showed an elevation of certain cells that the doctor's believe attack the hormone levels which is why my progesterone tends to "crash". Also they start progesterone early because it also plays a role in the immune response, helping implantation. Its a 'can't hurt but can help' med.


----------



## LLbean

wonder if Prometium is good for that...I still have some left from my IVF.


----------



## peacebaby

Yeah definitely give it a go, just make sure to get enough stock so you don't run out. And you stop if AF shows or you get a negative test right before AF is due. Gotto get my a$$ to the gym now but will pm you after :thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

peacebaby said:


> Yeah definitely give it a go, just make sure to get enough stock so you don't run out. And you stop if AF shows or you get a negative test right before AF is due. Gotto get my a$$ to the gym now but will pm you after :thumbup:

I still got AF on teh progesterone on my BFN cycles. So that's when I would stop taking it. It did not cause any delays in AF for me.


----------



## LLbean

how many cycles have you been taking it?


----------



## prickly

BeachChica said:


> Hi ladies  I spoke to my doctor last week about taking the CoQ10 ands he said it was still safe to take during pregnancy so I am going to continue and maybe wean myself off of it if I get later in my first Tri. I am taking 200 mg daily. I dont want to stop in case I have another loss. I want to keep it in my system, just in case.
> 
> Peacebaby  in addition to the 200mg of CoQ10 I am taking CitraNatal Assure prenatals with a DHA pill, baby aspirin and 2mg of Folic Acid. I am also on 200mg of Progesterone starting at 5 DPO.
> 
> Prickly  symptoms come and go so hoping thats all it is for you!!! :hugs:

Hey BeachChica - yes I started back on the CoQ10 after 2 days stopping and all the preg symptoms came right back, strong positive preg test line confirmed at GP's and 1st BETA HCG test done, going back for a second beta in two days time. I am NOT stopping the porgesterone or Q10 until first trimester and THANKYOU so much for sharing the advice of your GP that it IS safe to take. I'm on 120mg daily Q10 and 100x2 daily progesterone...I am still hanging in there with this little bean!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thankyou!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## prickly

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Beachchica, i'm praying for you !!!
> 
> LL, I've also been told i'll need to start the progesterone at 3-4dpo because my immune tests showed an elevation of certain cells that the doctor's believe attack the hormone levels which is why my progesterone tends to "crash". Also they start progesterone early because it also plays a role in the immune response, helping implantation. Its a 'can't hurt but can help' med.

Way to go Peacebaby - finally someone in the UK whose doctor subscribes to progesterone / immunes tx!! I have struggled to get my FS and GP to even consider this issue - and they ALL told me "Oh no, UK protocol is that progesterone supplementation is not necessary....we don't prescribe progesterone support...if a m/c is going to happen its usually as a result of chromosome / abnormality of the foetus anyway...." blah blah blah. I asked if they would test my immunes or progesterone following chem pregs and loss...NO...only 3 private clinics in UK do immunes testing!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## BeachChica

LLbean said:


> how many cycles have you been taking it?

I took it in December when I was pregnant,but I started very late (about 7 weeks) so I think it was too late by then. 

This is my 3rd TTC cycle in a row of taking it and the first time I have taken it right after O on a pregnancy cycle so I hope it helps me get my rainbow this time.


----------



## BeachChica

prickly said:


> Way to go Peacebaby - finally someone in the UK whose doctor subscribes to progesterone / immunes tx!! I have struggled to get my FS and GP to even consider this issue - and they ALL told me "Oh no, UK protocol is that progesterone supplementation is not necessary....we don't prescribe progesterone support...if a m/c is going to happen its usually as a result of chromosome / abnormality of the foetus anyway...." blah blah blah. I asked if they would test my immunes or progesterone following chem pregs and loss...NO...only 3 private clinics in UK do immunes testing!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Prickly - my progesterone tested fine when I was not pregnant but when I was pregnant and tested it was definitely low for pregnancy levels. My RE says there is no real concrete evidence that it helps but many use it as a precaution, just in case. I will sustain a bad pregnacy longer than not being on it, so that is one of the drawbacks.


----------



## BeachChica

prickly said:


> Hey BeachChica - yes I started back on the CoQ10 after 2 days stopping and all the preg symptoms came right back, strong positive preg test line confirmed at GP's and 1st BETA HCG test done, going back for a second beta in two days time. I am NOT stopping the porgesterone or Q10 until first trimester and THANKYOU so much for sharing the advice of your GP that it IS safe to take. I'm on 120mg daily Q10 and 100x2 daily progesterone...I am still hanging in there with this little bean!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thankyou!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Yeah!!! Good luck to you this cycle!!! :yipee: I hope those pregnancy symptoms continue and you get your rainbow!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TimeTodayNow

Is it safe to take CoQ10 while breast-feeding?

What have you all heard about this?


EDIT: I am also taking B12 complex, 50 mg daily.


----------



## BDownmommie

Sorry havent read all the posts in this forum - but i wanted to add something about Coenzyme Q10.

If you are interested in doing some research, check out a Dr. Yvon Bentov, from the Toronto Centre for Advance Reproductive Technology. He is a leader in his feild and there is extensive information if you google his name and Q10. :thumbup:

I was quite impressed to read all this about him, and the Q10 - so happy to know that he will be my specialist


----------



## Toptack

TimeTodayNow said:


> Is it safe to take CoQ10 while breast-feeding?
> 
> What have you all heard about this?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am also taking B12 complex, 50 mg daily.

I'm taking a low dose (100 mg Ubiquinol) while breastfeeding a bit... around 5 times a week, currently. I thought we had weaned completely when I started taking it, then DH deployed to London for the Olympics, DS got really clingy and started asking for milk again. :wacko: Will try to wean again once DH is home in September.

I couldn't find much info tbh, I don't think it's been tested extensively. If its ok to take while pregnant, it would seem reasonable to take it while BFing, but that's me guessing... I think the official advice is often to steer clear, but only because it hasn't been tested thoroughly. I think I would be nervous to take it if DS was younger and BFing more regularly.


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to report I started taking CoQ10 in June and got my BFP yesterday. Originally started at 150mg daily but last cycle I increased it to 300mg daily. We were given a 6% chance of ever conceiving naturally due to my tubes and age. Can't believe I got my BFP. Another success to add to your already huge list of BFP's.


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Clunky! I hope this is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Toptack said:


> TimeTodayNow said:
> 
> 
> Is it safe to take CoQ10 while breast-feeding?
> 
> What have you all heard about this?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am also taking B12 complex, 50 mg daily.
> 
> I'm taking a low dose (100 mg Ubiquinol) while breastfeeding a bit... around 5 times a week, currently. I thought we had weaned completely when I started taking it, then DH deployed to London for the Olympics, DS got really clingy and started asking for milk again. :wacko: Will try to wean again once DH is home in September.
> 
> I couldn't find much info tbh, I don't think it's been tested extensively. If its ok to take while pregnant, it would seem reasonable to take it while BFing, but that's me guessing... I think the official advice is often to steer clear, but only because it hasn't been tested thoroughly. I think I would be nervous to take it if DS was younger and BFing more regularly.Click to expand...

I agree with you. From what I've read it behaves a little like Vit C & E, a strong antioxident that we don't seem to get enough of in our diets. It prevents cancer, prevents abnormalities & defects, it rejuvenates old eggs (and repairs cellular structures), it supports endocrine & adrenal hormonal balances...it's been shown to have health benefits during pregnancy . There's nothing to be scared of. If with aging we stop producing it...then I'm all for supplementing it for my body & babies as I age.


----------



## peacebaby

Congrats cluckymom! Lots of sticky bean wishes for you!

Prickly, hope all is ok with your pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## lexus15

Congratulations to to the recent bfp's on this thread! I'm taking 200mg & hope I can add good news soon :)


----------



## TimeTodayNow

2have4kids said:


> Toptack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TimeTodayNow said:
> 
> 
> Is it safe to take CoQ10 while breast-feeding?
> 
> What have you all heard about this?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am also taking B12 complex, 50 mg daily.
> 
> I'm taking a low dose (100 mg Ubiquinol) while breastfeeding a bit... around 5 times a week, currently. I thought we had weaned completely when I started taking it, then DH deployed to London for the Olympics, DS got really clingy and started asking for milk again. :wacko: Will try to wean again once DH is home in September.
> 
> I couldn't find much info tbh, I don't think it's been tested extensively. If its ok to take while pregnant, it would seem reasonable to take it while BFing, but that's me guessing... I think the official advice is often to steer clear, but only because it hasn't been tested thoroughly. I think I would be nervous to take it if DS was younger and BFing more regularly.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you. From what I've read it behaves a little like Vit C & E, a strong antioxident that we don't seem to get enough of in our diets. It prevents cancer, prevents abnormalities & defects, it rejuvenates old eggs (and repairs cellular structures), it supports endocrine & adrenal hormonal balances...it's not been shown to have health benefits during pregnancy . There's nothing to be scared of. If with aging we stop producing it...then I'm all for supplementing it for my body & babies as I age.Click to expand...

But is it safe to take CoQ10 while breast-feeding? Will the breast milk be safe for a breastfeeding child while the mother is taking CoQ10?


----------



## 2have4kids

TimeTodayNow said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toptack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TimeTodayNow said:
> 
> 
> Is it safe to take CoQ10 while breast-feeding?
> 
> What have you all heard about this?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am also taking B12 complex, 50 mg daily.
> 
> I'm taking a low dose (100 mg Ubiquinol) while breastfeeding a bit... around 5 times a week, currently. I thought we had weaned completely when I started taking it, then DH deployed to London for the Olympics, DS got really clingy and started asking for milk again. :wacko: Will try to wean again once DH is home in September.
> 
> I couldn't find much info tbh, I don't think it's been tested extensively. If its ok to take while pregnant, it would seem reasonable to take it while BFing, but that's me guessing... I think the official advice is often to steer clear, but only because it hasn't been tested thoroughly. I think I would be nervous to take it if DS was younger and BFing more regularly.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you. From what I've read it behaves a little like Vit C & E, a strong antioxident that we don't seem to get enough of in our diets. It prevents cancer, prevents abnormalities & defects, it rejuvenates old eggs (and repairs cellular structures), it supports endocrine & adrenal hormonal balances...it's not been shown to have health benefits during pregnancy . There's nothing to be scared of. If with aging we stop producing it...then I'm all for supplementing it for my body & babies as I age.Click to expand...
> 
> But is it safe to take CoQ10 while breast-feeding? Will the breast milk be safe for a breastfeeding child while the mother is taking CoQ10?Click to expand...

If you're the slightest bit worried, I would avoid it. Here's some light reading...
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/coenzyme-q10/NS_patient-coenzymeq10/DSECTION=safety


----------



## Just_married

I'm trying coq again as couldn't tolerate it before.

Even at a measly 30mg I'm getting diarrhoea :(

Any suggestions on how to improve tolerance? X


----------



## 2have4kids

It's oil based so you should take it after a meal, otherwise it'll slip right through you!


----------



## Just_married

2have4kids said:


> It's oil based so you should take it after a meal, otherwise it'll slip right through you!

I have been, every single time I take it halfway through my dinner. I'm wanting to up the dose but scared in case it gets worse lol x


----------



## 2have4kids

Hmm, I actually take mine in the am hours before breaky and before bed hours after dinner with no problems. You sure it's not something you're eating? I also eat loads of fibre, like veggies 65% of my plate every meal. I think a high fibre diet helps with good poops too:dohh:


----------



## Just_married

Yep I'm sure its the coq10 as it's the only thing that's changed since my poops changed lol.

I'll persevere, I gave up before, but I really want my body to tolerate it as I've heard it's good for eggs & over all general health.


----------



## 2have4kids

Vit E is also a strong antioxident, if CoQ10 doesn't work for you this can also prevent cancer and rejeuvenate aging cells (like eggs).


----------



## here_we_r

Hey ladies,
I've read on here for months now and decided to post. I took CoQ10 for about 2 and 1/2 months. I took it along with chinese herbs and stopped because my Ovulation kept pushing back more and more. I didn't know if it was chinese herbs or CoQ10 so I stopped both of them. I started back this month so I'm praying to get good news. I have DH taking it too. I took BCP this last month to try to get ovulation and hormones back under control. So I guess we'll see. I get so encouraged when I read the success stories. I hope I get to post a success story. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## moondust7

This is my first post - I decided to join BnB just because of this thread!! I have read all 83 pages. I started taking 200mg/day of CoQ10 (brand: NatureMade) on Tuesday! I might up my dosage to 400mg next week and see how I tolerate it. I'm giving my husband one too, so he's also taking 200mg per day. I'm 37 and last month was our 3rd cycle TTC. We've decided to skip trying this cycle but will start again next month. CONGRATS on all of the BFP's!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Just_married said:


> I'm trying coq again as couldn't tolerate it before.
> 
> Even at a measly 30mg I'm getting diarrhoea :(
> 
> Any suggestions on how to improve tolerance? X

Just_married if you read back you see you're not alone :haha: A few ladies had the runs too. Are you taking it at the same time as other supplements? Maybe try it by itself and at different times - if taking it in the morning with breakfast still gives you the runs have it at night with a meal. Otherwise persevere as it may be your body getting used to it. If not the other options are Vit C & E - both antioxidants.


----------



## Just_married

Thanks peacebaby, funny you should say that as I told dh last night that I'm going to take coq during lunch as I think taking it too close to pregnacare conception is making them react with each other. I will try it at different times to see if it eases off. 

I appreciate your advice x


----------



## Hortensia

Hi ladies

Just wondering if any of you have any recs for online sources of ubiquinol (not ubiquinone)? I have just started 50mg of ubiquinol from Boots but it costs an absolute fortune and I don't think I can keep up the habit at this rate! I prefer the ubiquinol form of CoQ10 because I'm 39 and apparently uptake of CoQ10 reduces significantly with age...


----------



## Briss

Hortensia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have any recs for online sources of ubiquinol (not ubiquinone)? I have just started 50mg of ubiquinol from Boots but it costs an absolute fortune and I don't think I can keep up the habit at this rate! I prefer the ubiquinol form of CoQ10 because I'm 39 and apparently uptake of CoQ10 reduces significantly with age...

Hi there

I also recently spent a fortune on coq10 in boots. I did not buy ubiquinol cos it was even more expensive. ladies here recommend Naturesbest. I checked the prices and it seems much cheaper so once I run out I am going to buy it here https://www.naturesbest.co.uk/co-q10-c15g2/?src=gonato


----------



## Briss

ladies do you know if men with super low sperm count can take coq10?


----------



## LLbean

Hortensia I get it at Costco LOL
https://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11630572


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss said:


> ladies do you know if men with super low sperm count can take coq10?

It's an antioxidant vitamin, it would be great if men took it. Better sperm (although folic acid has been linked to healthy sperm-been proven one of the most effective vits for men to take)if coq10 doesn't help the sperm he'll still be preventing cancer!


----------



## here_we_r

Briss said:


> ladies do you know if men with super low sperm count can take coq10?

Hi Briss,
Yes it does help with sperm. I have a friend that her husband had really bad sperm. The FS told him to take CoQ10 and she got pregnant had a miscarriage and now is pregnant again. All within 3 months time. 

I have my DH on it now even though he doesn't have sperm problems. I figured why not. I'm taking so he might as well. We're doing the liquid.


----------



## here_we_r

Hi Moondust
Nice to meet you. First post on BnB..you'll get hooked. The journals are also a good support group. I just ventured out over here but normally stay tucked in the journals of my friends. Have fun!


----------



## moondust7

here_we_r Thank you! I haven't looked at the journals yet... thanks for the tip!!


----------



## moondust7

Hey all, Just wanted to report that I took 400mg of CoQ10 yesterday and so far, so good! No side effects yet, so I'll stick with that dose for the next 2 months at least. This the start of my 2nd week on the CoQ... I'm hoping it makes a difference (in 3 months...). :D Hope to hear about more BFP's from ladies here soon.


----------



## here_we_r

Congrats girl! Keep it up. I hope you have good news in 3 months or less :haha: as well.


----------



## notrustyyet

Hi everyone, :happydance:

I'm exacyly 43.7 years young, and I'm so excited to be finally posting (though I wonder if I should be on an over 40 TTC site 'cause I have TONS of tips/supplement advice/what I did differently etc. to share??? I have been trying for a second child for about 1 1/2 years. Just got my BFP 3 days ago, at 12 DPO using FRER and got an instant line almost as dark as control. took 2 more tests w/in a few hours and a digital and it said Pregnant +. digital tests aren't as sensitive. so good HcG!

Going to OB in 2 days to get RX for Prog suppositories to replace the very concentrated Natpro Prog. cream and Progon B caps I have been taking for low progesterone. My OB refused last summer to give me progesterone despite my premenstrual spotting/shorted luteal phases. Prior to TTC at age 42, periods shortened from clockwork 28/29 day cycles to 24-26 day cycles and lighter bleeding/less days. My OB said it's bunk, progesterone won't help me, but IF I somehow miraculously got a BFP at my AMA, she would then give me progesterone suppositories to ease my mind.....

Praying I again defy the odds and don't miscarry.


Me 43.7 years DOR, (AMH close to zero, 0.16 ng/mL) but FSH good, 5.04
DH 53 
DD 12
Chemical Pregnancy 2/2012


----------



## LLbean

notrustyyet said:


> Hi everyone, :happydance:
> 
> I'm exacyly 43.7 years young, and I'm so excited to be finally posting (though I wonder if I should be on an over 40 TTC site 'cause I have TONS of tips/supplement advice/what I did differently etc. to share??? I have been trying for a second child for about 1 1/2 years. Just got my BFP 3 days ago, at 12 DPO using FRER and got an instant line almost as dark as control. took 2 more tests w/in a few hours and a digital and it said Pregnant +. digital tests aren't as sensitive. so good HcG!
> 
> Going to OB in 2 days to get RX for Prog suppositories to replace the very concentrated Natpro Prog. cream and Progon B caps I have been taking for low progesterone. My OB refused last summer to give me progesterone despite my premenstrual spotting/shorted luteal phases. Prior to TTC at age 42, periods shortened from clockwork 28/29 day cycles to 24-26 day cycles and lighter bleeding/less days. My OB said it's bunk, progesterone won't help me, but IF I somehow miraculously got a BFP at my AMA, she would then give me progesterone suppositories to ease my mind.....
> 
> Praying I again defy the odds and don't miscarry.
> 
> 
> Me 43.7 years DOR, (AMH close to zero, .016) but FSH good, 5.04
> DH 53
> DD 12
> Chemical Pregnancy 2/2012

That is wonderful! Congrats and do keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Notrustyyet, congratulations:happydance: It is wonderful news and well done to you for being proactive. I highly recommend you push for the progesterone because it can make such a huge difference. Thanks for sharing your news, I'm sure it will inspire many ladies! Wishing you everything of the best for a smooth pregnancy:flower:

Also you could make a thread about other supplements you recommend:thumbup:


----------



## Classychick72

Hi 
Very interesting read! I too rattle as I walk and have purchased a mon-sun tablet box but all tablets now won't fit in! :;)
What do you think about the amount I'm taking?
Epo - 2 x 1000mg daily (af-ov)
Flaxseed 2 x 500mg daily (ov- af)
500mg folic acid ( I hv mild spina bifida and was rec to do so)
2 x b6
Pregnacare tablet 1 daily
Just bought omega 3 too!!! 
Do u need Q10 too????

OD or not?? Hope to aid BFP! Af here me thinks but smiling cause I can start CBFM again tomorrow and in 6 days start poas again yippie!!

Laughing cause in text predict folic acid came up with frolic!!! How true

:dust to you all x


----------



## here_we_r

Congratulations!!!! What did you do differently? Please share. I'm so happy for you. :hugs:

Give me some of that baby dust too girl.


----------



## Briss

Classychick, your list looks great but if you are over 35 I would definitely add coq10 (at least 100 a day). with Flaxseed and omega I think it's either one or the other you do not need both (they do the same thing)


----------



## moondust7

Notrustyyet - congrats!!!!

Classychick - I've heard great things about pregnacare. Inositol + folic acid is supposed to be wonderful!! If you add CoQ10, it's thought to help with egg quality. Good luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## moondust7

AFM - I have been taking CoQ10 for 2 months now and just got a BFP this weekend!! I do believe the CoQ10 helped!! This thread is the reason I joined BnB.


----------



## here_we_r

Moondust!!! Congratulations...Why didn't you tell me? I"m going to spank you after you have the baby :lol: Ok...now you defo have made me more diligent in taking it. Congratulations Love!!!!

:dance:


----------



## notrustyyet

ok, sorry if this is a dumb Q, but how do I make a new thread? Have suggestions for key words in title?


----------



## notrustyyet

notrustyyet said:


> Hi everyone, :happydance:
> 
> I'm exacyly 43.7 years young, and I'm so excited to be finally posting (though I wonder if I should be on an over 40 TTC site 'cause I have TONS of tips/supplement advice/what I did differently etc. to share??? I have been trying for a second child for about 1 1/2 years. Just got my BFP 3 days ago, at 12 DPO using FRER and got an instant line almost as dark as control. took 2 more tests w/in a few hours and a digital and it said Pregnant +. digital tests aren't as sensitive. so good HcG!
> 
> Going to OB in 2 days to get RX for Prog suppositories to replace the very concentrated Natpro Prog. cream and Progon B caps I have been taking for low progesterone. My OB refused last summer to give me progesterone despite my premenstrual spotting/shorted luteal phases. Prior to TTC at age 42, periods shortened from clockwork 28/29 day cycles to 24-26 day cycles and lighter bleeding/less days. My OB said it's bunk, progesterone won't help me, but IF I somehow miraculously got a BFP at my AMA, she would then give me progesterone suppositories to ease my mind.....
> 
> Praying I again defy the odds and don't miscarry.
> 
> 
> Me 43.7 years DOR, (AMH close to zero, 0.16 ng/mL) but FSH good, 5.04
> DH 53
> DD 12
> Chemical Pregnancy 2/2012

PEACEBABY How do I make new thread, suggestions for title key words? I have lots to share and supp dosages blood levels of DHEA etc had mine tested right at O/conception so while I don't know what they were before DHEA 5 months ago and I built up slowly, never getting to 75 mg, (side effects), I know what it took to get Preggers!!


----------



## Briss

you can add it to "the BFP sticky" or create your own thread in BFP announcements and call it something like "BFP after DHEA/COQ10". I also like your original heading "43 years old just got Natural BFP with DHEA CoQ10". It would be really be helpful for all of us to read your thread about the supplements you recommend.


----------



## peacebaby

Nottrusty go to the main 35+ page here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/

at the top on the left you will see the icon "NEW THREAD" just click on that to start a new thread.

I guess you could call it anything you think captures the info you're sharing!

Edit: Briss's suggestions are great.

Best wishes!


----------



## moondust7

here_we_r said:


> Moondust!!! Congratulations...Why didn't you tell me? I"m going to spank you after you have the baby :lol: Ok...now you defo have made me more diligent in taking it. Congratulations Love!!!!
> 
> :dance:

Here - LOL I just found out!!! But thank you!! I wasn't even sure I really believed the positive PG test but it's starting to sink in. I took a digital this morning so I guess that's convinced me. Keep taking it the CoQ!!!!


----------



## notrustyyet

Just_married said:


> I'm trying coq again as couldn't tolerate it before.
> 
> Even at a measly 30mg I'm getting diarrhoea :(
> 
> Any suggestions on how to improve tolerance? X

I was fine on it took 400-600 of Ubiquinol (Jarrow) very $$, but worth it. Just Got my BFP at age 43.7 yrs. after 18 mos TTC. I'll be posting my tips on the over 35 board soon.

Unfortunately my husband couldn't tolerate CoQ10 even at low dose 30 mg either, got same as you- diarrhea....I made him try several times. but he had to stop, (or there was no BD action!!) It is supposed to be good for sperm as well, but apparently he didn't need it.


----------



## moondust7

CONGRATS notrustyyet!!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies?
Can I join? I am 35 and have been taking 200mg of Q10 for about three months now. During this cycle I took 2 x 200 just during the week pre-ov...
This is cycle 15 for us and first cycle post polypectomy and hysteroscopy! I added the q10 after reading the research papers talking about it improving egg quality in older women...Hopefully it will do the trick. I am so glad to have seen so many bfps in this thread...
babydust to all of us!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Brassy :) happy to see you here!


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations on all your BFP's :)

I had never head of CoQ10 before this. Does anyone know if it is of benefit to men with low or zero sperm count also?


----------



## Gingersnaps

notrustyyet said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying coq again as couldn't tolerate it before.
> 
> Even at a measly 30mg I'm getting diarrhoea :(
> 
> Any suggestions on how to improve tolerance? X
> 
> I was fine on it took 400-600 of Ubiquinol (Jarrow) very $$, but worth it. Just Got my BFP at age 43.7 yrs. after 18 mos TTC. I'll be posting my tips on the over 35 board soon.
> 
> Unfortunately my husband couldn't tolerate CoQ10 even at low dose 30 mg either, got same as you- diarrhea....I made him try several times. but he had to stop, (or there was no BD action!!) It is supposed to be good for sperm as well, but apparently he didn't need it.Click to expand...

How long were you taking the ubiquinol? Congrats on your bfp:flower:


----------



## brassy

Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations on all your BFP's :)
> 
> I had never head of CoQ10 before this. Does anyone know if it is of benefit to men with low or zero sperm count also?

Yes, it does! DH's Wellman conception vits have a bit of q10 but I think more is needed ideally!


----------



## Briss

Shelvz, I give my hubby 100 a day of coq10 to help with his low sperm count. we have not repeated the test yet so I do not know whether thishas made any difference. Although he has been on a lot of other vitamins as well


----------



## notrustyyet

Gingersnaps: I was on it the last 13 mos of my 18 mos TTC. Egg cycle is actually MUCH longer than 3 mos. From randine Lewis article on AMA and Egg quality:

...."Contrary to popular reproductive belief, follicular growth from the 
resting state until ovulation takes up to 100 days, or more than three 
menstrual cycles. Follicles are selected from the primordial pool of menstrual cycles. Follicles are selected from the primordial pool of 
resting follicles almost a year before ovulation, and are recruited to 
become active. During the initial pre-gonadotropin period the follicle 
responds to regulatory factors within the ovary itself, which are like 
hormones. These growth factors are like hormonal precursors. One 
important ovarian growth factor, insulin-like growth factor, is the 
precursor to the youth hormone which is secreted by the thymus 
gland called growth hormone. Others have names like insulin-like 
growth factor binding protein, interlukin, tumor necrosis factor, 
inhibin, vascular endothelial growth factor, and activin. These ovarian 
growth factors help determine the eventual fertility potential of the 
oocyte (egg).
During this period which lasts for many months, the healthy, 
responsive follicle determines its own fate with these regulatory 
proteins. The (0.03mm) follicle is first chosen from the primordial pool 
to double in size (to about 0.06 mm) and become a primary follicle, 
about 150 days prior to ovulation. It reaches its secondary phase 
approximately 120 days before ovulation, when it again doubles in 
size. The follicle then cycles through the pre-antral and early antral 
phase and grows from about 0.12 mm to about 1.0 mm in 
approximately 65 days. It has quadrupled in size during this time, and 
has gone through many stages of proliferation.
It is only during the last two to three weeks of its cycle through the 
ovary that the follicle becomes dominant and responsive to FSH. 
During the selection phase, which lasts approximately ten days, it 
more than doubles in size as it differentiates further? The follicle itself 
acts as its own gland by autocrine and paracrine mechanisms to 
make itself responsive to FSH. Now the follicle grows to twice its 
previous size again, surfaces and becomes the estrogen-producing 
follicle which then makes itself receptive to luteinizing hormone by 
expressing a receptor at the preovulatory phase. It fulfills its major 
purpose as it releases its egg, whose chromosomes are beginning to 
rearrange, for a chance to become fertilized. The follicle then 
finalizes its life cycle by becoming its own endocrine gland called the 
corpus luteum, which secretes progesterone to maintain a 
pregnancy. Imagine the potential energy required for these great 
follicular achievements! This is not an undertaking for the frail!"


----------



## notrustyyet

PS have to remember too that supposedly only one out of every 10 eggs is good over 40, so thats 10 months TTC, so have to use the CoQ10 to help the whole process along from beginning to end, primordial follicle recruitment to O, almost a year, ugh! Women under 40 with greater quantity of decent eggs may get results sooner


----------



## donna noble

that was depressing. I wish I hadn't read that. I really feel hopeless now :(


----------



## here_we_r

That is depressing! I wish I havent' read it either. I'm just going to look at it like everything else. You read one thing one place and one thing another place.


----------



## brassy

Ladies, try not to despair! I think those things are different for each person, and are also related to lifestyle, diet, genes, etc. (luck), and aren't depended only on age. Our biological age doesn't have to be the same as the chronological one (I hope).


----------



## here_we_r

Thanks Brassy!


----------



## moondust7

Hi all - I miscarried last week so I am back on 600mg of CoQ10....


----------



## FireBaby

moondust so sorry to hear about your loss :( I know there's probably not much anyone can say to make you feel better but I just want to say I'm sending you good feelings and lots of :dust: for your next month.


----------



## here_we_r

Moondust I'm so sorry honey. As Firebaby said there is nothing that can be said to make you feel better. I pray you find your rainbow baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## brassy

So sorry moondust7...


----------



## lexus15

Sorry for your loss Moondust.x


----------



## notrustyyet

I'm so sorry Moondust. I think you are supposed to be more fertile though for your upcoming cycle(s) due to the hormonal shifts that started taking place, I'll be keeping fingers crossed for you. 

I'm petrified myself. got my BFP same weekend you did (10/6) and am having some very mild cramps, tiny bit of brown spotting, saw HB (119) on US last Friday, baby was 6wks, 3 days, but I had horrible dream last night I MC. We did have the hurricane of the century here in NY though last night so maybe all the wind freaked me out, had to board up my bedroom window, slept w/DD in her bunk....

What if any were your signs of impending MC?


----------



## BeachChica

So sorry Moondust! :hugs:

Notrustyet- don't worry about the spotting. I had some cramping and spotting in my last pregnancy, it completely freaked me out, but it was just implantation and things snuggling in. Good luck to you. I hope this is your sticky bean, can you go in for a reassurance scan? Worrying is the worst!!! :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Sorry for your loss Moondust. Take time to heal yourself inwardly and give yourself the space to do so :hugs:

Nottrusty... spotting is a nervewrecking business but brown spotting is said to be quite normal through the early stages. Also as long the spotting doesn't rapidly increase and is just on&off it's ok. Best wishes, hoping your little bean continues to grow strong!


----------



## moondust7

Thank you so much everyone. I really appreciate it.

Notrustyyet - please don't worry that just because we got BFP's the same weekend and you're spotting that that means anything bad. Small amounts of spotting is supposed to be totally normal. I did have mild cramps (also very normal) the entire time I was pregnant. The only spotting I had was on the day I miscarried. It started out brown, but then increased signficantly that night and turned bright red, at which point I knew something was wrong. I know you'll still worry, but if you've seen the heartbeat, chances are very good that everything will be just fine!! Hope you're doing well and best wishes for a H&H 9 months!


----------



## notrustyyet

ok ladies, I finally mustered up the energy to post a new thread with my supplements/ what I did differently to get my BFP :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html


----------

